#lubuntu 2010-12-06
<F3RR1S> if anyone has an "i945" graphics card and you have created an xorg.conf... I would really appreciate a pastebin
<szczur> F3RR1S, http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<Cullz> hi
<szczur> but, replace gdm with lxdm in "sudo service gdm stop" line
<szczur> hi Cullz
<Cullz> just put lxde on standard ubuntu to show my dad
<Cullz> having a few bugs
<Cullz> one harmless thing is that firefox keeps flashing as needing attention down in the task bar, even when it's open :)
<F3RR1S> szczur,  thanks I have seen this but it is not a great help
<F3RR1S> checking with the xorg channel
<Cullz> also lxde battery monitor wont find my laptop battery. is there a way to add gnome based panel item applets into lxde?
<szczur> Cullz, i'm afraid it's not possible
<Mkaysi> Why download button directs to http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso and not to http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir ?
<SwB_> Morning, just installed lubuntu but having problems connecting to the wireless network. I find the network alright, however, the network authentication windows pops-up only to disappear 0.1 seconds later not giving me time to enter the network-code. Anyone with any clue what it could be? Thanks!
<bioterror> sounds weird
<grizli> Hi, I have 10.10 and can't seem to find a switch user option and I really need it.
<grizli> Is it even available?
<bioterror> nope, not in lubuntu
<bioterror> you have to logout :(
<grizli> Well, I hope it'll be available in the next version. Otherwise I really like lubuntu.
<bioterror> not in natty
<bioterror> but yeah, it would be welcome feature
<bioterror> as youre not onlyone asking for it
<grizli> arghh, why not...
<grizli> damn
<grizli> today almost every computer has at least two users
<bioterror> or every user has atleast two computers ;)
<grizli> that too :)
<grizli> bye
<brodulll> I have a similar problem http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1714&start=0
<brodulll> Is this a known bug ?
<phillw> brodulll: about the only mention I can find is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9980518
<phillw> brodulll: I cannot find mention of it on the mailing list, either.
<arkanabar> I'm considering installing on an old 2000 series Dell Dimension desktop; it has 128Mb of ram, with 1Mb dedicated to video.  Think the install will work?
<Ahmuck-Sr> does lubuntu have a install to usb key option?
<gilir> phillw, are you here ?
<dario_> hi
<dario_> !it
<ubot5`> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bioterror> !fi
<ubot5`> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<mark76> !cy
<mark76> !cm
<mark76> !we
<mark76> Bah. ubot5 doesn't know Welsh :p
<AndrewMC> !welsh
<AndrewMC> nope i guess not
<jarnos> I have three screensaver daemons running when I start lubuntu netbook session.
<jarnos> two xscreensavers and one gnome-screensaver
<jarnos> lubuntu 10.04 is what I am talking about, but I have installed lubuntu-desktop on xubuntu.
<mark76> !taffy
<bioterror> jarnos, sounds like our installation is not clean
<bioterror> jarnos, I assumed you've installed ubuntu first and then lubuntu-desktop, right?
<jarnos> bioterror, xubuntu first
<bioterror> jarnos, well
<jarnos> bioterror, but it does not include gnome-screensaver, which I have installed separately.
<bioterror> !pure
<bioterror> jarnos, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<mark76> !ni
<mark76> !ja
<ubot5`> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jarnos> bioterror, yeah, but it is not 10.10, but 10.04
<jarnos> bioterror, I wonder if xubuntu has an effect, when you start a lubuntu session or lubuntu netbook session.
<bioterror> mark76, weechat + urxvt looooks good
<bioterror> !in
<ubot5`> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<bioterror> !tw
<ubot5`> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mark76> !ar
<ubot5`> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> I've never used a console IRC client, bioterror
<mark76> !ab
<bioterror> !sa
<ubot5`> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mark76> Aha!
<mark76> Are we testing how many languages it knows?
<bioterror> mark76, http://ricecows.org/country.png
<mark76> Interesting
<bioterror> looks good, right?
<mark76> Looks like IRC
<mark76> S'okay I supose
<mark76> suppose
<bioterror> utf-8 is nice, I gotta admit it
<mark76> Yeah
<mark76> BRB
<bioterror> wtf
<bioterror> my taskbar settings is missing "show applications from all workspaces"
<jarnos> But why there are two xscreensavers running. It is not even ticked in Desktop Session Settings.
<bioterror> dunno
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> sad157    1351  0.0  0.0  54516  2528 ?        S    20:51   0:00 xscreensaver -no-splash
<bioterror> I've got one
<bioterror> joe!
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> yeah, I've got on my 11.04 laptop "show windows from all desktops"
<bioterror> and my 10.10 installation lacks that one
<bioterror> not good!
 * bioterror wonders if I would upgrade my desktop too...
<leszek> hmm... this is basically a windowmanager (openbox) feature
<leszek> I guess you just need the same newer version that natty ships with on your maverick installation
<bioterror> hi retku
<mark3> Does weechat have any way of doing multiple rooms? bioterror
<bioterror> mark3, what do you mean by rooms?
<bioterror> channels?
<mark3> Yes
<bioterror> like #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic
<mark3> Yes
<bioterror> /j #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> mark3, http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<bioterror> mark76, if you have more than 10 windows, you can use meta+j numebers
<bioterror> like alt+j 23
<bioterror> and you get to window 23
<bioterror> [38%] 4299kB/s 46s  1s
<bioterror> fetching update
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> mark76, you see?
<mark76> Hey nothing
<bioterror> problems disappeared
<bioterror> gilir, I upgraded my desktop to 11.04 as I had some problems with my installation
<bioterror> nm-applet didnt show icon at all and show windows from all desktops was gone from task bar settings
<bioterror> seems like I'm really hunting bugs now :D
<bioterror> gilir, question. are you reading
<bioterror> gilir, some people are asking user switching
<gilir> bioterror, please report bugs for your issues
<gilir> and user switching is not available with LXDM, you need GDM
<bioterror> well, if I see bugs :D
<Newk> hi there.. the problems that i have with 10.10 and my graphics card and X could be related to not using the "nopat" option when booting the kernel.. what will that disable?
<bioterror> nopat?
<bioterror> http://lwn.net/Articles/278994/
<Newk> ah thanx!
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i wanna edit the http.conf file and iwanna make sure im editin the write one well im sayin this cus i think there more
<Newk> so i will lose some flexability regarding to memory handling when using the NOPAT boot-option
<kosaidpo> btw the one i found under /etc/apache2 its empty
<bioterror> kosaidpo, how about locate httpd.conf?
<kosaidpo> bioterror: i triend find and it was so verbose so many lines with so much time okies ill try locate
<kosaidpo> bioterror: thanks :D
<bioterror> or find / |grep http(d).conf
<Newk> going to try it anyway, bioterror, thanx for finding that.. strange i googled but couldnt find any good explantion
<bioterror> Newk, if it fixes your proble, go for it
<kosaidpo> bioterror: locate its really cool
<kosaidpo> so fast
<kosaidpo> n precise
<bioterror> locate uses database
<bioterror> find does the same as locate when running that updated
<kosaidpo> i kno its default but im sure ill never
<bioterror> updatedb
<kosaidpo> create a new file then search for it :P
<kosaidpo> bioterror: thanks  but is it normal if this file is empty ?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed early this time
<bioterror> laters mate
<bioterror> even I need to sleep sometime :)
<kosaidpo> have a deep sleep bioterrorq
<kosaidpo> bioterror:
<Kurdistan> hey guys there is a bug in lubuntu menu. some application I uninstall is still there. like arista transcoder. gnome search.
#lubuntu 2010-12-07
<_pg_> does anyone know how to get snappy windows like aero snap or compiz or Divvy on mac without compiz? for my meager system?
<_pg_> that was horribly asked: clarification I dont want to use compiz
<MonthOLDpickle> whats the specific name of patch cables
<MonthOLDpickle> crossover?
<_pg_> MonthOLDpickle, cat5?
<MonthOLDpickle> no thats the majority of ethernet cables
<MonthOLDpickle> crossover
<_pg_> MonthOLDpickle, i thought it was the same cable
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: there are two types, "straight through" and "crossover"
<MonthOLDpickle> no need the one with two wires crossed
<MonthOLDpickle> Never really knew name since I made them myself
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: I always carry both in my little tool kit :)
<phillw> crossover was for connecting two computers together without a hub / router in the middle. In later versions on Win it could detect which cable was in and switch accordingly, but I'm an old fashioned guy and prefer to use the correct cable for the correct job :P
<kosaidpo> hello anyone can help me to config symfony ?
<jarnos> I installed lubuntu-desktop on xubuntu 10.04 and chose lxdm. How can you return to gdm? (I want user to see user names to choose from)
<jarnos> Currently, both lxdm-binary and gdm-binary are running.
<kosaidpo> guys  did this cmmd earlier sudo usermod -g www-data xsaiddx
<kosaidpo> how ican takke off xsaiddx from that grp
<szczur> usermod -G group username
<szczur> hmm, or not
<kosaidpo> szczur: ??
<kosaidpo> :P
<szczur> nevermind :)
<kosaidpo> szczur: hihih but how ican take it off
<kosaidpo> well does myself belong to my own grp n this www-data one too at the same time ??
<kosaidpo> szczur: have have you tried symonfy can you help me pls
<szczur> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-remove-user-from-group/
<szczur> kosaidpo, nope
<kosaidpo> okies szczurand thanks
<_pg_> how can I have extended desktops instead of mirrored on lubuntu?
<bioterror> gilir, natty is missing sun-java6-*
<bioterror> gilir, only OpenJDK and icedtea
<bioterror> gilir, should I post a bug raport at launchpad?
<gilir> bioterror, do you check is there is already a bug about it ?
<bioterror> someone else having problems with launchpad+
<bioterror> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6 says development
<gilir> bioterror, yes, but https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/sun-java6/natty is empty
<gilir> I think it was removed from natty, but I don't know why
<bioterror> oh nice
<UndiFineD> on install of alpha in virtualbox it complains during install about unable to start a deamon
<bioterror> did you see which?
<UndiFineD> it did not say
<UndiFineD> it happened on zone selection
<phillw> gilir: a most odd one, an iso was downloaded and passed md5, but it now appears it was truncated. pip_ has been bashing his head against a brick wall (as have I) until I finally suggested re-downloading it and he told me that the new one was larger?
<gilir> phillw, very strange ... :/
<gilir> phillw, with your super wiki admin power, can you revert a change made on a wiki page ?
<bioterror> :D
<phillw> gilir: never known that happen with md5, whilst it is theoretically possible, the chances are minimal.
<phillw> gilir: yeah
<gilir> phillw, if you can revert the last change here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing?action=info
<UndiFineD> second bug, install iso does not reboot in virtualbox
<phillw> gilir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing?action=info do you want version 24 putting back on?
<gilir> phillw, no, just restoring the "logo_colour_rgb.svg" attachement
<phillw> gilir: it's not in history, if you can which is from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing?action=recall&rev=24 I will copy it over.
<phillw> *you can tell me which it is from*
<phillw> gilir: I think I found it :)
<gilir> phillw, I can't find it in the history :(
<phillw> hmm, neither can I. it must have been added a few revisions back :(
<phillw> gilir: do you want me convert the png one to svg and upload it?
<gilir> phillw, no, I'll ask rafael if he can re-upload the svg
<phillw> the history only goes back to version 15, so it must have been older than that?
<gilir> yes, probably
<phillw> gilir: Zach has also had a look in case I had missed something, it is not there in the history :(
<gilir> phillw, ok thanks
<phillw> he's not impressed that some one would go in and delete an image =-O
<phillw> gilir: (20:28:12) zach: Ah as it's uploaded I don't think you could
<phillw> (20:28:24) zach: as it's deleted
<phillw> (20:28:24) zach: you'd have to just re-upload it
 * gilir should report a bug for the wiki software : "delete is too easy" :)
<phillw> gilir: (20:28:40) phillw: maybe they need a trash can :P
<phillw> (20:30:17) zach: yeah not a bad idea
<phillw> (20:31:15) phillw: I'll ask philbull about it. Give the devs something to do :P
<phillw> gilir: we're already on the case :D
<gilir> :)
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Hey leszek
<phillw> hiyas leszek :)
<seniseni> hello i have question
<seniseni> how i can run "feh --bg-center ..." for set my walpapear before i log in lxdm? i want prevent walpapear flickering
#lubuntu 2010-12-08
<jarnos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10213730
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I'm trying to install Lubuntu pona old pentium 3 machine , and it's quite impossible .....
<AlexZion> to boot uo with live , needs 30 min and even more ...., is it normal !?! :O
<IAmNotThatGuy> nope
<IAmNotThatGuy> I prefer you to get some Older LTS versions as the newer versions needs some good processor speed and RAM
<phillw> AlexZion: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<AlexZion> noway man , at moment I'm trying it on a P4 3.2 Ghz is the same , so......, I think Lubuntu is not ready yet !?!
<IAmNotThatGuy> any recent *buntu versions needs at least 1 GB RAM
<IAmNotThatGuy> AlexZion, ^
<AlexZion> that'swhy I was thinking to Lubuntu , they said something like "can boot on a machine very old...",I'm trying on P4 3.2 Ghz CPU with 2 gb of ram  and a 6600 nvidia with 256 ram , and to boot the live system more than 30 minut ......
<phillw> AlexZion: the 256 RAM will be shared for graphics, so you may find yourself struggling with the live cd version. on older systems the dpkg step can take upto an hour.. People have it running quite happily on P3 with 256 MB ram.
<phillw> AlexZion: have you run the self test on the CD yet?
<AlexZion> I already tried everythink , seems to be ok , but nothing , the live or the installation  is impossible ........
<AlexZion> I mean I'm trying it on a pc that runs very well Kubuntu 10.10 with everything ......
<AlexZion> anyway, I'll leave for today ... is better .... I'll try tomorrow , maybe with something else ......
<AlexZion> thanks anyway ......
<lubuntu> Hi all
<newbie> new to Lubunto I'm trying to figure out how to browse my network and share files and folders with Win machines...
<bioterror> newbie, open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<bioterror> put your password and press enter
<bioterror> then after installation start file browser again and you can search windows shares
<newbie> I could see the windows files already (not sure how I got there but i could see the other machines) I can't share the files on my machine though
<bioterror> !samba | newbie
<ubot5> newbie: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<phillw> newbie: if you are confident with the terminal, you can also use http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=96
<newbie> thanks ubot5 unfortunately I'm not confident with anything at all at the time :)
<bioterror> charlesa just made a samba guide
<IAmNotThatGuy> newbie, ubot5 is a script (bot and not a human) =]
<IAmNotThatGuy> instead, thank bioterror :D
<newbie> I tried installing it with the Synaptic package manager but it does not seem to pop up anywhere
<bioterror> newbie, http://charlesa.net/tutorials/samba.php
<newbie> I thought so but sure is a smart bot . Thanks bioterror
<IAmNotThatGuy> newbie, added the appropriate archives to download?
<newbie> I think so, I flagged a bunch of stuff with Samba in the name... (not all of it though)
<newbie> :( would you believe I have a hard time simply changing the file... I can't seem to be able to save any changes in leafpad and don't know how to open the file with nano
<bioterror> newbie, alt+f2 gksudo leafpad /etc/samba/smb.conf or whatever it was
<leszek> hi
<roger_12345> Iam installing lubuntu in a flash card (intel classmate PC) and the screen freeze in a point. Any help?
<roger_12345> The install is from a pendrive (unebooting)
<mark76> I don't know anything about that
<kaemo> any way to change default lxterminal starting size??
<bioterror> yes
<kaemo> how? :>
<bioterror> telling openbox to open the window with desired dimensions
<kaemo> and how can i do that?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kaemo> hi
<bioterror> sorry
<kosaidpo> my /etc/hosts file get generetad every boot and i keep losing that vhost site anynoe can help
<bioterror> you can only define position
<kosaidpo> kaemo: howdy
<bioterror> so I suggest to use .Xdefaults
<bioterror> XTerm*geometry: 90x28
<kosaidpo> guys my hosts file get generated every boot
<kosaidpo> and i have to re-add to it things fo vhost
<bioterror> kosaidpo, that's becouse dhcpd server offers you that
<kosaidpo> bioterror: and how ican efuse this offer ?? :D
<bioterror> or well
<bioterror> atleast I get stuff from my dhcp server and NetworkManager likes to generate that hosts file
<bioterror> kosaidpo, dont use networkmanager
<bioterror> i think it's the root of all iiivyl in your case?
<kosaidpo> uhm then how ican get on internet i have a 3G modem handdled by it
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> use the terminal :D
<bioterror> pon and poff
<kosaidpo> uhm idk how :P
<kaemo> bioterror: thanks, do i need to restart X to make this work?
<kosaidpo> bioterror: teach me : )
<bioterror> kaemo, if you added stuff to .Xdefaults then you can start a terminal
<bioterror> and it should take affect
<kaemo> it odes not
<kaemo> does*
<bioterror> sowwy
<bioterror> xrdb -merge Xdefaults
<bioterror> I really cant remember all
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> .Xdefaults
<kaemo> meh
<kaemo> it still won't work
<kaemo> :D
<bioterror> works with XTerm
<bioterror> and with UXTerm
<bioterror> so
<kaemo> i tried also lxterminal*geometry but meh
<bioterror> lxterminal is a "gui" to lxterm which is a blaa blaa for the uxterm
<kaemo> ahh
<kaemo> hmm
<kaemo> then i don't know
<kaemo> :<
<bioterror> use UXTerm*geometry
<bioterror> :D
<kaemo> and the result is...
<kaemo> meh
<bioterror> works for me
<bioterror> you just need to say xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<kaemo> i did it
<kaemo> maybe my 128x36 geometry is the case ^_^
<bioterror> UXTerm*geometry: 140x24
<bioterror> works without a problem
<kosaidpo> bioterror: can you please teach me how to get conected via terminal ?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup this one has some information that regards pon and poff
<bioterror> check your loco
<bioterror> our loco has guides
<bioterror> and I'm off now
<kosaidpo> and is it possible to make all those cmmd thati have to type in a file n that file get loaded when i plug the modem ?
<bioterror> yes
<kosaidpo> okies bioterror thanks ill ask you next time abt wichi comment that listen if sumthin is plugged o not
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> kosaidpo, your loco has nothing?
<kosaidpo> bioterror: you mean what by loco (whee i live )
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<kosaidpo> ahh if you mean my loco teams its not that active
<kosaidpo> ill find in the oom only one person :P if not then 4 peson but mostly away
<francisco> hello
<francisco> skype doesn't work in my lubuntu
<francisco> especially the sound setup
<phillw> francisco: you're not being ignored, if there is some one about with Skype knowledge they will reply. I do not use it. One other possible channel to try on is #ubuntu-beginners as we all use the same core system.
<francisco> thank you phills
<francisco> thank you phillw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Off-topic discussion in #lubuntu-offtopic || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || There is a Hug a Bug day, all day on 10th December for Lubuntu, bring along your bugs :)
<phillw> hyperair: oops, I lost the offtopic channel when I updated for the Hug a Bug Day
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> phillw: what do you mean lost the offtopic channel? O_o
<AndrewMC> hyperair: in the /topic
<phillw> hyperair: The topic for #lubuntu is: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || There is a Hug a Bug day, all day on 10th December for Lubuntu, bring along your bugs :)
<hyperair> AndrewMC: ah.
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> so what did it say previously?
<AndrewMC> hyperair: what phillw posted
<hyperair> AndrewMC: what? i thought you said he lost the offtopic channel in the topic?
<hyperair> it looks exactly the same as the current one, so what's wrong?
<AndrewMC> hyperair: what phillw just posted was what was there before /topic is what is there now
<phillw> hyperair: I had ....
<hyperair> er
 * hyperair is thoroughly confused
<francisco> i think i need a sound controler
<phillw>  hyperair: The topic for #lubuntu is: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || There is a Hug a Bug day, all day on 10th December for Lubuntu, bring along your bugs :)
<AndrewMC> now its.... Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Off-topic discussion in #lubuntu-offtopic || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || There is a Hug a Bug day, all day on 10th December for Lubuntu, bring along your bugs :)
<phillw> is the old topic, where I had managed to delete the reference to lubuntu-offtopic.
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> phillw: you could use past tenses, you know. you had me very thoroughly confused
<hyperair> "the topic was.."
<phillw> lost is the past tense of loose?
<hyperair> lose
<hyperair> loose means that something doesn't fit properly
<hyperair> i.e. my pants is loose so it keeps slipping off
<hyperair> you probably didn't want to know that, and it's not true anyway, but it's a good example of a sentence
<phillw> hyperair: now you know why have a 15 year lad from Brazil check my grammar :P
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> phillw: well mixing up loose and lose is not as confusing as mixing up "is" and "was"
<hyperair> "the topic currently is"
<hyperair> "the topic was .... in the past"
<hyperair> now, if you drop the extras and replace was with is.. you pretty much get the meaning completely wrong, and it's not easily auto-correctable on the reader's end either. =p
<phillw> I just pasted up what the topic was upon entry, as it was current until you altered it; "is" was correct.
<hyperair> i altered it?
<hyperair> i didn't alter the topic. O_o
<hyperair> 06:27:35 -!- Topic set by AndrewMC [] [Thu Dec  9 06:15:24 2010]
<phillw> hyperair: ChanServ has changed the topic to is all I saw, I assumed it was you :P
<hyperair> phillw: it looks like AndrewMC set the topic though, not ChanServ.
<hyperair> and i think i didn't get teh topic change message, since i had just joined.
<phillw> AndrewMC: is empowered to do so. The other reason I thought it was you is that you joined immediately after the change
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> good timing huh >_>
<phillw> but AndrewMC also prefers to use Canserv
<phillw> *chansev*
<hyperair> mwahaha, i can mess with chanserv and blame it on AndrewMC then! >=D
<phillw> lol
#lubuntu 2010-12-09
<_pg_> so I had working wireless on my dell mini 9 lubuntu 10.10, and the I didnt. the driver install fails hard. can anyone help? (keywords: b43, bcmwl kernel source, firemware b43 installer)
<_pg_> its on a usb install, not a live one, and seemed to work until I updated some ssl stuff it asked to update. now it is all broken :(
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> how in my hosts file i have this vhost site but every boot the file re-generated how can i avoid this
<kosaidpo> thanks
<kosaidpo> any idea guys ??
<wolfgang> how would you change the digital clock format from 24hr to 12hr in lubuntu?
<head_victim> wolfgang: my Lubuntu pc is in parts in the lounge at the moment so I can't confirm but http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1029/ has a few ideas.
<head_victim> It shows it MAY be to do with your locale, have you used normal Ubuntu and been able to change it?
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> nobody helped :(
<bioterror> %I:%M%p or something like that
<head_victim> bioterror: yeah I don't have a Lubuntu up at the moment, making it hard to help out too much :/
<head_victim> But you're right from memory I'm now recalling right click gives you the access to the internals rather than the pretty gui stuff on gnome.
<head_victim> I have seen locales bugger that stuff up previously though so I think that's why I went for it :/
<bioterror> :D
<GaryD> hello all....i am in need of some help...gnome-mplayer will start to play videos, but soon after the video starts, the screen goes black. i have searched around, but can't find exactly what to do...thanks in advance for helping!
<GaryD> ???
<rahermosillac> hi there, anyone can help? please
<AndrewMC> !ask | rahermosillac
<ubot5> rahermosillac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rahermosillac> :B
<rahermosillac> sorry
<rahermosillac> so how can i change some keybindings?
<AndrewMC> rahermosillac: please state your whole issue so someone may be able to help a little better
<rahermosillac> I need to change the action of the "Prt Sc" key. By default, this key is used by scrot, so i need to change it for use by another program
<AndrewMC> !keybinding > rahermosillac
<ubot5> rahermosillac, please see my private message
<bioterror> '
#lubuntu 2010-12-10
<sagaci> hey #lubuntu, I've tried installing lubuntu onto my laptop and it doesn't seem to want to recognise my windows ntfs partition for grub, any ideas? i've tried sudo update-grub but it only sees the linux partitions
<sagaci> fdisk -l shows that it's still there
<phillw> sagaci: one moment ...
<sagaci> no hurry
<phillw> sagaci: which version of lubuntu are you using?
<sagaci> 10.10
<sagaci> i've installed ubuntu kubuntu 10.10 on this laptop, the only thing i've done differently was download updates when it was installing (i usually don't do that)
<phillw> sagaci: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623346
<phillw> samba is not part of the default in 10.10 (it is in 11.04)
<sagaci> thanks for the help phill... i'll try that, reboot etc.
<sagaci> hi again, I tried those instructions that phill gave me but sudo update-grub isn't seeing my ntfs partitions :(
<phillw> sagaci: that's most odd :(
<sagaci> http://pastebin.com/mLNHuBV9
<phillw> sagaci: I've got to confess, that I am stumped on it. some of the people who have more experience than me should be on in the next few hours, if you can be patient. Else use the mailing list via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<sagaci> i know but thanks for your time. Unfortunately I think it's one of these things that would be easier to reinstall lubuntu or ubuntu and see what happens
<phillw> sagaci: I think the system is fine, it's just getting it to see your windows partition. I'd advise a little patience until one of the guys comes on who is more familiar with such issues.
<phillw> you can manually update grub to see areas that auto-probe is not seeing, but gvfs-backport should have enabled that for you.
<sagaci> so how can I manually do that, or should I man update-grub
<phillw> sagaci: is the area ntfs?
<sagaci> what area
<sagaci> phillw, PHILL
<phillw> sagaci: have a read of http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows he's one of the forum moderators, and his tutorials are the dog's testicles :P
<sagaci> os-prober wasn't installed by default
<sagaci> i fixed it
<sagaci> it usually is in ubuntu :/
<phillw> it is on the cd, but does not get installed - hopefully fixed in the 10.10.1 release.
<sagaci> either that or the live install didn't find ntfs partition (which there were) and uninstalled the packaged at the end
<sagaci> well either way it didn't work on the install
<sagaci> well my laptop will be on lubuntu for a while
<phillw> sagaci: my apologies, I thought that thread i posted you covered it. the full notes are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat/
<phillw> sagaci: now promise not to tell szczur about this :P
<sagaci> thanks for all of your help
<gilir> hi here :)
<gilir> if people want to work on bugs today, just ping me if you need help :)
<flomar34> bonjour,
<flomar34> not sure it's a real bug
<flomar34> with natty, there is no wallpapers by default
<flomar34> tested on virtualbox with today's update
<Yorvyk> flomar34, known problem
<flomar34> ok, thanks :)
<gilir> flomar34, it should be fixed if you install and update Alpha 1 :)
<flomar34> I've installed alpha1 the day after it's out and updated today but wallpaper is black(there is nothing in the preferences)
<flomar34> I can't find too the launcher for file roller (i don't know if it's needed)
<gilir> flomar34, do you have something in your home, and .config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf ?
<gilir> and there is no launcher for file-roller, it should be launched only by the files manager
<flomar34> in config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf
<flomar34> wallpaper=
<flomar34> wallpaper_mode=0
<gilir> flomar34, you probably reset your wallpaper setting when you saw it was black :)
<flomar34> ok, i do understand
<gilir> flomar34, just set the wallpaper to /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png
<bioterror> [desktop]
<bioterror> wallpaper_mode=0
<bioterror> wallpaper=/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png
<bioterror> shows black
<gilir> bioterror, using natty up-to-date ?
<bioterror> 17packages to upgrade
<bioterror> upgrading now
<bioterror> gilir, someone broke the icon packages from lubuntu?
<bioterror> on natty
<gilir> not broken, update to 2.6 :)
<gilir> ah yes, it's broken,
<gilir> bioterror, just set the theme to elementary, waiting for the fix
<gilir> the fix was commited, we just need to wait it appears in the repository : lubuntu-artwork 0.12
<bioterror> oky
<bioterror> kay
<bioterror> not going to upgrade this laptop ;)
<bioterror> this one has working icons :D
<gilir> the new elementary icon theme is quite nice ;)
<bioterror> trying to think bugs
<bioterror> oh yes
<bioterror> with pcmanfm
<bioterror> it doesnt show all drives which I've got mounted on fstab
<bioterror> I've got 2 SATA, 1 PATA and two USB drives on my desktop
<gilir> bioterror, you have gvfs and gvfs-backends installed ?
<flomar34> If you go "menu://applications/DesktopSettings" there is no icon for monitor settings
<flomar34> with 10.10 or 11.04
<gilir> flomar34, right, do you want to report the bug ?
<gilir> flomar34, you need to run "ubuntu-bug lxinput" and following the instructions
<flomar34> but, there is no icon= in the .desktop file.  Could it be only this problem?
<gilir> flomar34, it is the problem :)
<gilir> but it's useful to report bugs, so we don't froget to fix them
<gilir> you can also provide a possible solution in the bug report
<bioterror> gilir, I just remembered that hmmm lubuntu-default widget is huge if you compare to clearlooks. it affects the "menu"'s.
<Yorvyk> Is here an icon for lxrandr?
<bioterror> it's from the customize look and feel
 * bioterror luvs hunt a bug day
<gilir> Yorvyk, ho, you're right, it's lxrandr, not lxinput
<gilir> bioterror, it doesn't seems so big in my testing system, could you provide screenshots about this ?
<Yorvyk> gilir, I spent 10 mins looking for 'Monitor Settings' before I realised
<Yorvyk> flomar34,  you need 'ubuntu-bug lxrandr' to report the bug
<Yorvyk> flomar34, not 'lxinput'
<Yorvyk> gilir, I’ve had a look at Bug #677715 which to me isn’t a bug and have responded as such.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 677715 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Input before the terminal is initialized" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677715
<gilir> Yorvyk, yes, it's not really a bug, and if it is, all terminals have the same problem
<Yorvyk> gilir, It doesn’t effect the command that’s typed in.  So I think it should be marked invalid and tell them to wait for the prompt if they don’t like the look of it.
<gilir> Yorvyk, yes
<Yorvyk> OK I mark it invalid
<Yorvyk> with a comment
<flomar34> Yorvyk: Ok done, thanks
<Yorvyk> flomar34, what number is the bug report?
<flomar34> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxrandr/+bug/688619
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688619 in lxrandr (Ubuntu) "No icon for lxrandr apllication" [Undecided,New]
<Yorvyk> flomar34,  Thank you.
<gilir> thank flomar34 :)
 * gilir gives a cookie for flomar34, with the first bug reported of the day :)
 * gilir gives also a cookie for Yorvyk, for the first bug closed of the day :)
<Yorvyk> Ta
<Yorvyk> Nom Nom
<Yorvyk> So Bug #68861, we need an icon
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 68861 in clock-setup (Ubuntu) "show the current time when asking about system clock being in utc" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68861
<Yorvyk> So Bug #688619, we need an icon
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688619 in lxrandr (Ubuntu) "No icon for lxrandr apllication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688619
<gilir> a generic one would be nice, as it will change with icon theme
<Yorvyk> Lxterminal.png would do.  As used in the LCC
<gilir> Yorvyk, but it should be relative to "screen" or "settings", not a terminal
<gilir> something like Icon=preferences-desktop-display should be nice
<flomar34> may be this is just me, if i go in the preferences , time and date, i can't unlock it
<gilir> flomar34, when you click on the yellow stuff, it's do nothing ?
<flomar34> no, just nothing
<gilir> flomar34, could you launch time-admin in a terminal and post the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<flomar34> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541955/
<flomar34> Using 2 computers so it's a bit long
<gilir> flomar34, yes, I have this too, could you report a bug with ubuntu-bug gnome-system-tools ?
<flomar34> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/688651
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 688651 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Can't unlock time-admin in Natty Lubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<gilir> flomar34, thanks,
<gilir> flomar34, you can also add more informations, like if it's work on a normal Ubuntu Natty Alpha 1 iso
<gilir> I'm sure bug triagers of Ubuntu bugs will ask this :)
<flomar34> ok, if it's needed, i will test with ubuntu natty
<Yorvyk> flomar34, Save you time, it doesn’t work with Ubuntu Natty
<Yorvyk> either
<flomar34> Yorvyk: thanks for the information
<flomar34> There is no client mail in "peferred appication", it's what it is expected?
<Yorvyk> flomar34, it is set if you click on the arrows on the right
<bioterror> gilir, well, clearlooks just has better dimensions or how I can put that in words
<bioterror> it's not too big, too small, it's perfect if you compare to what lubuntu-default is
<flomar34> Yorvyk: yes, but as chromium was set , i was wondered just why sylpheed wasn't set as mail client default
<Yorvyk> flomar34, I suppose it is a bug, as it should display with out having to click it.
<Yorvyk> Dinner is served, see you all later :)
<gilir> flomar34, yes, already reported : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/575340
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 575340 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Add chromium-browser and sylpheed to prefered application" [Low,Confirmed]
<gilir> bioterror, it's difficult to understand with works :)
<gilir> Yorvyk, could you add the information on the bug report about time-admin ?
<bioterror> gilir, you can open lxterminal, then you can open Customize look and feel
<bioterror> and apply Clearlooks & Lubuntu-default
<bioterror> and you see how much lubuntu-default takes space from window space with just making that "menu section" bigger
<bioterror> well, that's not a big thing, just stupid cosmetics which just annoys me
<gilir> bioterror, well, I can see the difference, but not seems so big :)
<gilir> bioterror, you can report a bug with ubuntu-bug lubuntu-artwork, I'm sure Raphael will answer you :)
<bioterror> you think so
<bioterror> taking reboot with my laptop
<bioterror> let's see what's broken
<flomar34> That seems to be very stable for the first alpha
<flomar34> for a simple user like me of course :)
<gilir> good to hear :)
<bioterror> elementarys volume icon looks... stupid ;)
<gilir> ha ? didn't see that
<bioterror> and now I dont get that slider bar :D
<gilir> I think you see more strange things than me :)
<bioterror> urxvt was changed
<bioterror> I had to say expoter TERM=xterm
<bioterror> export
<bioterror> Cannot find terminfo entry for 'rxvt-256color'.
<bioterror> annoying :D
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:~$ nano .profile
<bioterror> Error opening terminal: rxvt-256color.
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> added that to /etc/bashrc.bashrc
<gilir> bioterror, working for me
<gilir> without the export
<Yorvyk> gilir, been looking at Bug #670561 which I can reproduce but, it appears to be cured in Natty even though they use the same version of lxterminal
<ika> hello :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 670561 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "some keys in lxterminal work wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670561
<ika> .
<Yorvyk> o/
<gilir> Yorvyk, you can reproduce on 10.10, and you can also confirmed that it's fixed in 11.04 ?
<Yorvyk> gilir, yes
<gilir> Yorvyk, I think you can set it as Fix Released, describing this, and add that people can re-open it if it's not fixed for them
<Yorvyk> OK
<Yorvyk> gilir, what is the fix though, if both have the same version of lxterminal
<gilir> Yorvyk, probably something other than lxterminal, deeper in the stack
<Yorvyk> OK
<gilir> sometimes, you should not try to understand why bugs are solved :p
<Yorvyk> :)
<pip_> dare I attempt a release upgrade to natty, or leave it a few more days, python & all that?
<Yorvyk> Why not, what can possibly go wrong :D
<pip_> haha, well I forced it the other day & lubuntu wouldnt boot
<Yorvyk> gilir, are there any bugs you’d like to be looked at?
<pip_> I should have taken heed of the warning :)
<Yorvyk> pip_, Intel graphics?
<pip_> yeah,on board
<pip_> I'm on a laptop
<Yorvyk> pip_, there was a problem a few days back that effected Intel graphics.  The two machines I’m running Natty on at the moment are Intel based and after the first failed I left the other, just upgrading now.  I’ll let you know the results.
<pip_> Yorvyk: so I'm guessing Intel graphics=baaaaad.....
<pip_> sorry I hadn't read what you wrote there
<pip_> I'd appreciate that Yorvyk :)
<bioterror> hmmmm gilir, my look and feel crashes when I try to change to elementary
<Yorvyk> pip_, Intel a fiddling with the drivers and there are problems with some of the older chipsets but, it’s getting better.
<pip_> yeah, I think this is pretty ancient, well I KNOW it is.....
<bioterror> OBJECT (object)' failed
<bioterror> Segmentation fault
<bioterror> awesum!
<gilir> Yorvyk, no, just take what you want :)
<bioterror> how can I trace why my lxappearance segfaults when I try to change icon theme?
<gilir> bioterror, backtrace ! :)
<gilir> bioterror, is apport pop-up when the crash occurs ?
<bioterror> nope
<gilir> bioterror, ok, so you need to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs#Manual Backtrace
<gilir> don't forget to install lxappearance-dbg
<bioterror> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<bioterror> 0x00007ffff60d8448 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6
<gilir> bioterror, install also libc6-dbg
<gilir> and you need to pastebin the whole backtrace, not only the last line :)
<bioterror> gilir, http://ricecows.org/gdb-lxappearance.txt
<gilir> bioterror, you need to redo it after you install more dbg packages
<gilir> when you see a "No symbol table info available.", it means there is a missing dbg
<bioterror>  libc6-dbg : Depends: libc6 (= 2.12.1-0ubuntu9) but 2.12.1-0ubuntu10 is to be installed
<gilir> argh :/
<bioterror> and as you noticed, this is happening with AMD64
<gilir> bioterror, try also to install libglib2.0-0-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<bioterror> my laptop with i686 has no problems
<bioterror> gilir, http://ricecows.org/gdb-lxappearance2.txt
<gilir> bioterror, better :)
<bioterror> is it any help?
<gilir> bioterror, yes, do you see the difference between the 2 backtraces ?
<bioterror> my desktop is really ugly atm :D
<bioterror> nope, I'm not a backtracer ;)
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> second one has a lot more information
<gilir> yes :)
<bioterror> can you see what crashes it?
<gilir> well, it seems to be a bug directly in gtk
<bioterror> okay
 * phillw passes round coffee, beer, wine, cake and biscuits... As I'm not a programmer, all of this is way over my head - but it does seem to be going well :)
<gilir> bioterror, when you will be able to install libc6-dbg, please redo the backtrace and open a bug against lxappearance, attaching the backtrace to the report, I'll add details for the devs
<whatthefunk> hello?
<bioterror> gilir, you gotta remind me
<whatthefunk> can anybody tell me how to install drivers on lubuntu 10.10?
<bioterror> what drivers
<bioterror> drivers are usually in kernel and you can load modules to kernel
<whatthefunk> driver for an intel 815 series graphics card
<whatthefunk> ive just installed lubuntu and am having serious resolution problems
<bioterror> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Yorvyk> Which is installed by default
<bioterror> yes, should be
<whatthefunk> yeah, seems that was already installed
<whatthefunk> so...
<whatthefunk> im stumped again on my resolution problem
<bioterror> you need to reconfigure your X
<bioterror> and change the screen resolution from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whatthefunk> ive tried that a hunred times with no success
<whatthefunk> yep, tried that
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> give us your xorg.conf
<bioterror> !pastebin whatthefunk
<ubot5> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bioterror> !pastebin | whatthefunk
<ubot5> whatthefunk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<whatthefunk> how do you get xorg.conf?  (im very new to linux...)
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1 (you will go to TTY)
<bioterror> login with your username and password
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm stop
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm start
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f7
<bioterror> but I'm off to talk with out guests
<bioterror> since they drove 300km to meet us
<whatthefunk> sounds resonable
<whatthefunk> all that just closed up...did somthing happen?
<whatthefunk> ...
<gilir> Yorvyk, if you set a bug "In progress", you need to affect the one which is actualy fixing the bug :)
<flomar34> whatthefunk: i have a intel i815 graphic chipset
<gilir> Yorvyk, in the case of the lxrandr icon, just set it as Confirmed, I'll probably  set it as Triage later
<flomar34> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/542030/
<flomar34> i need this to have a 1024x768 resolution
<Yorvyk> gilir, OK
<flomar34> good bye every body
<pip_> anyone any ideas about what I may need to do to get sound?
<mark76> Find the pulse audio settings app
<pip_> as in find & install or find & mess with?
<mark76> Find and install probably
<mark76> It wouldn't surprise me if it's not installed by default
<pip_> h'mmmmm
<Yorvyk> gilir, Bug #686526 confirmed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686526 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm incorrectly escapes spaces in "Extract Here" with file-roller" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686526
<Yorvyk> pip_, I’ve upgraded my natty machine and it is all OK and the one that messed up is now OK
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> any idea how ican make all usb ports fo my modem woks cus in wvdial.conf only one its decalred so yeah http://pastebin.com/Y4ZeYv5X
<gilir> Yorvyk, thanks, so next step is to report it upstream, since we have the last version in Natty
<gilir> Yorvyk, do you want to do it ?
<pip_> excellent, thanks Yorvyk I'll try it tomorrow.  I'm having some issues with this box at the moment
<pip_> Also, I seem to have the password problem I recall you mentioning
<pip_> This box is a mini iso install BTW
<gilir> Yorvyk, hum, maybe it's already fixed upstream, I'll add some information to the bug report
<phillw> gilir: Yorvyk, kosaidpo has been trying for a few days, and bioterror has been helping. but we cannot seem to get a resolution to the issue. I'm fairly sure it is a bug, as it was working before.
<gilir> phillw, with chance, it will be fixed in 0.9.9 :)
<kosaidpo> phillw: sory but in what bug
<phillw> kosaidpo: the fact your usb ports are not working
<kosaidpo> gilir: any idea how to make all my usb port work when i plug my modem cus now i have to plug in in certain one only
<kosaidpo> phillw: no there
<kosaidpo> http://pastebin.com/Y4ZeYv5X in the file if ichoose one only and plug in it the modem it works while me iwanna handel em all at once
<gilir> kosaidpo, no idea
<phillw> kosaidpo: I *think* the bug is related to once a usb port has been assigned to modem, it will only work on that one?
<phillw> I've seen similar when I was running Windows, if I changed the usb port for my usb 3G device it had to totally re-install itself.
<kosaidpo> phillw , gilir i mean cus its declared in its config file check this any idea how ican make all usb ports fo my modem cus in its .conf only one its decalred so yeah http://pastebin.com/Y4ZeYv5X
<kosaidpo> phillw: yeh isaw that too well lame windows what do you expect ?
<kosaidpo> guys with cmmd i wanna kill the pid in th end ps -u root |grep wvdial
<kosaidpo> shud i add kill $0 ??
<kosaidpo> or what ?
<kosaidpo> how can i get the etuned value ?
<kosaidpo> so ican kill
<kosaidpo> wow so quit
<Yorvyk> The moment anybody mentions 3G Modems I think most people go quiet.
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: haha why ?? does have a calmin effect?
<kosaidpo>  how can i kill the returned value by this cmmd ps -u root |grep wvdial
<kosaidpo> i tried kill $0 didint work
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo, they frazzle peoples brains when they refuse to work
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: how can i kill the returned value by this cmmd ps -u root |grep wvdial | kill $0 doesnt wok
<Yorvyk> gilir, what did you want me to do?
<gilir> Yorvyk, nothing now, maybe I'll make a patch to fix this later
<Yorvyk> gilir,  OK,  I was having connection problems and bits of the conversation seem to be missing.
<kosaidpo> how can i kill the returned value by this cmmd ps -u root |grep wvdial
<kosaidpo> i add kill $0 it deoesnt work
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo,  $0 won’t work because that’s the name of the script
<Yorvyk> echo $0 will return /bin/bash after you run the commands
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: its only a cmmd not a script then $1?
<kosaidpo> wud work ?
<Yorvyk> No, I’ve tried that
<kosaidpo> so icant kill it in the same cmmd ?
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo,  have a look at pkill
#lubuntu 2010-12-11
<Bookman> Is there a Linux flavour that boots extremely quickly on standard hardware into just a browser?
<UndiFineD> Bookman, chrome os ?
<Bookman> Yes, but not a standard Linux disto
<Bookman> *distro
<UndiFineD> well you could look  for an mirco linux distro, like Damn Small Linux
<UndiFineD> but I am not sure on the browser
<Bookman> Yeah, tried a few of those, still not quick enough.  This little netbook I bought my son for Christmas books so fast. Maybe 7 seconds or something
* AndrewMC changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Off-topic discussion in #lubuntu-offtopic || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<UndiFineD> Bookman, Ubuntu can do 15
<Bookman> Not on my machines!
<Bookman> Anyways, this is offtopic I suppose!
<UndiFineD> yup
<Bookman> Later UndiFineD
<mcgee42> Hello world\
<Bookman> Would any conversation here be better than no conversation here?  Even if offtopic?
<Bookman> AndrewMC, no conversation is better than offtopic conversation?
<AndrewMC> Bookman: off topic to #lubuntu-offtopic please
<Bookman> AndrewMC, got you!
<sagaci> hi #lubuntu
<bioterror> hi
<sagaci> any suggestions for a dropdown terminal in lxde
<sagaci> nvm, guake doesn't need gnome deps
<sagaci> i don't know whether it's a bug but it's quite annoying when you right click and the top option is already highlighted
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> I use urxvt and it fills my needs
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb IdleOne =]
<Alex-Zion> hi everyone , I have a problem to be machine boot up a live Lubuntu 10.10, the machine where I'm trying is an old P3 with 192 mb of ram ....
<Alex-Zion> there is some special options to pass to the kernel , in order to get a kind of basic  system boot !?!
<Alex-Zion> anytimeI tried , the system freeze at "Generating locales ...  it_IT.UTF-8..."
<Alex-Zion> after that not even the cd get used anymore ....
<Yorvyk> Alex-Zion, what graphics card do you have?
<Alex-Zion> is an integrated one ....,the machine where I'm trying is an Acer veriton FP2....,a quite strange machine
<Alex-Zion> Yorvyk:  is thisone http://ixbtlabs.com/articles/acerveritonfp2/  , any idea !?!
<Yorvyk> Alex-Zion, Probably not enough RAM due to the on-board video
<Yorvyk> I have had some success by adding 'i915.modeset=1'  to the boot line
<Yorvyk> or 'i915.modeset=0'
<pip> Yorvyk; no joy here with upgrade.  It bombs out after a problem with python2.7 minimal.
<Yorvyk> pip, You should have upgraded yesterday, they are upgrading Python, as you’ve found, and warned of problems.
<pip> from what I can gather it's a waiting game .........:-(
<Yorvyk> or good luck with diving in at just the right time :)
<pip> lol.  I suppose a mini.iso install will be pointless also, as it'll hit the same issue, yes?
<Yorvyk> pip, not necessarily as you aren’t doing an upgrade, it’s clean install
<AlexZion> Yorvyk: I tried with "i915.modeset=1" andI got a restart, noe I'm trying with "i915.modeset=0" but seemsthe same as before ...
<Yorvyk> AlexZion,  OK
<pip> well okay.........
<Yorvyk> pip, it can’t be any worse going the minimal install root if you really want Natty Alpha
<pip> shame I can't get any natty related discs to run on this machine
<pip> which I find really weird
<Yorvyk> pip, it what way will they not run
<pip> they take me to the options list & whatevr I choose then to a black screen with an underscore type cursor which doesn't react to anything
<pip> hard shutdown is the only way out
<pip> oddly the full isos dont even give me that on 2 boxes at home.  Those boxes just boot as usual, ignoring the discs
<Yorvyk> pip, the later two sound like the boot order in BIOS
<pip> haha, I checked that really early on hoping it was that simple...
<pip> I've been proper baffled for a week now :)
<pip> I thought I'd found a way out with the mini.iso as I managed an install on one of the home boxes a couple of days ago
<pip> it's just this machine, & yet it boots everything else I throw at it
<pip> this is the main reason for upgrading as I do prefer a clean install
<pip> I did notice that using k3b to burn full isos it seemed to be finding less data than I'd downloaded
<pip> I'm gonna try again.......
<bioterror> that poor pip guy has lost of burning issues
<bioterror> it really cant be that hard
<bioterror> lots
<mikedep333> hey
<mikedep333> I thought I'd report a bug on lubuntu.net
<mikedep333> "get lubuntu" links to 10.10 maverick
<mikedep333> but "release notes" links to those for lucid lynx (10.04)
<stlsaint> mikedep333: they may have not just updated that part of the page yet
<mikedep333> stlsaint, lubuntu 10.10 was released back in october
<mikedep333> stlsaint, I'm pretty sure they've left that part not updated for 2 months now
<mikedep333> also, the 10.10 release notes are very important as they list the no longer supported CPUs
<mikedep333> I wonder if the lack of K6 support includes the K6-2
<Yorvyk> mikedep333, the release notes are for the 10.04 beta which is even worse :(
<mikedep333> Yorvyk, good catch
<mikedep333> Yorvyk, are you a lubuntu dev? who can we report this to?
<mikedep333> I looked on the website for a webmaster contact link or something.
<Yorvyk> mikedep333, I’ll put a note on the mailing list and hope the appropriate people see it.
<mikedep333> Yorvyk, great
<mikedep333> I would really like to help this project over the next month as I graduate from college in a week, but my last attempts to program in C didn't go well. I'm much better at java and scripting.
<Jorvyk> mikedep333, you don’t have to program to help
<mikedep333> true
<mikedep333> atlhough last time I tried to report a bug (if you isntall 10.10 from mini or alternate cd, add the ppa, update, and install lubuntu-desktop, it won't let you use gksudo), the develoepr wouldn't believe me
<mikedep333> *the developer in this channel
<Jorvyk> don’t know why not as it is listed as a problem in the wiki
<Jorvyk> as I’ve have the same problem
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> that was 2 months ago
<mikedep333> link?
<mikedep333> oh, wow
<mikedep333> maybe that guy did confirm it
<mikedep333> so me reporting the bug informally on this channel did accomplish something ;)
<Jorvyk> Probably
<Jorvyk> BTW the AMD k5-2 won’t work with 10.10
<mikedep333> Jorvyk, the non-profit I work for has a K6-2
<mikedep333> *volunteer for
<mikedep333> that's what I was referring to
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> google is my friend
<Jorvyk> !0.04 is OK and it is hoped that we can keep it updated so at least the LXDE parts are the latest
<mikedep333> the k6-2 is considered i586, so it's not supported
<mikedep333> Jorvyk, how do you contribute to lubuntu?
<mikedep333> yeah, I know
<mikedep333> it's ok, the museum probably won't use that K6-2 system anyway
<Jorvyk> I meant k6 not k5
<mikedep333> it's being replaced by a ~50 mhz faster celeron :/
<mikedep333> I hope 10.04 will continue to be a usable and compatible OS for aging computers with i586s
<mikedep333> does 10.04 have the software center?
<Jorvyk> I do testing and have started to do some parts of the bug triaging
<mikedep333> lubuntu 10.04 that is
<mikedep333> gotcha
<mikedep333> you know
<mikedep333> I think www.lubuntu.net needs to have a visible and user-friendly list of features/software that is installed by default
<Jorvyk> no lubuntu doesn’t have the software centre as it is a bit of a resource hog
<mikedep333> yeah, gotcha
<mikedep333> appnr?
<mikedep333> http://appnr.com/
<mikedep333> I think that only works with firefox (which has the appropriate plugin)
<mikedep333> btw
<mikedep333> are there any good solutions to flash on old machines running Lubuntu?
<mikedep333> minitube perhaps?
<mikedep333> although a youtube update just broke compatiblity, so you have to use the minitube PPA with it's latest update
<mikedep333> *its latest update
<Yorvyk> hi
<Jorvyk> hello
 * nh2_ just installed lubuntu on his brand new eMachines-350 netbook and is happy with it
<mark76> Goodo :)
<reallyfrustrated> can anybody help me fix my screen resolution and mouse problems?
<reallyfrustrated> guess not..
<AndrewMC> !wait | reallyfrustrated
<ubot5> reallyfrustrated: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<reallyfrustrated> ive been trying to correct my screen resolution for 6 days....is this all that lubuntu has to offer?
<reallyfrustrated> my japanese language, bootlegged, buggy version of wondows is looking awesome..
#lubuntu 2010-12-12
<stlsaint> oh man he left
<stlsaint> guess he was frustrated
<peetra> HI!
<peetra> New to Lubuntu.
<peetra> Is there any way to export my programs from my old computer with Ubuntu to my new?
<peetra> FYI: My new is the super-fast Lubuntu
<peetra> old one is LTS Ubuntu
<UndiFineD> phillw, ?
<peetra> Hi T44
<keith4141> hey guys.. I was wondering if any knew how to edit the menu when you right click on the desktop?. i have set it to use the menus provided by the window manager (desktop preferences).. but I don't know what file to edit.. ? thanks
<Bookman> dare I tempt this with an off topic post?
<keith4141> yes please? :)
<Bookman> Well, I shall until chastised.
<keith4141> hehe thanks
<Bookman> What are you up to tonight?
<keith4141> not too much.. i'm liking lubuntu alot.. nice a light weight compared to other ubuntu releases
<keith4141> I cant figure out how to edit the right click menu though on the desktop.. annoying :)
<Bookman> Well, go ahead and install it!  You won't regret.
<keith4141> yeah running it now, its quite good
<Bookman> It's what I run
<keith4141> Ah just found the file I was after to edit the right click desktop menu... /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml
<LinoSP> hi   is there a lightweight distro like slax  , but with the lxde desktop?
<JoeMaverickSett> you might want to try lubuntu. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> http://lubuntu.net/
<LinoSP> yeah i know it :P  i mean a lightweith live cd (to put it in a 1GB mp3 player)
<LinoSP> lubuntu 500MB    vs Slax 200MB
<JoeMaverickSett> it seem that the mini.iso is about 13M, so, you might want to try the minimal install --->> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<LinoSP> i'll check it
<LinoSP> ;) thx
<bioterror> this must a be a joke
<bioterror> file roller cannot extract .iso -files
<phillw> ouch :(
<bioterror> I'm really about to purge lubuntu from my desktop
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<Mohan_chml> ):
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: whatever you decide..you're still my fwend. :P
<phillw> bioterror: let gilir know, that's pretty much a show stopper problem.
<bioterror> yeah, and best thing is that pcmanfm only shows usb drives, but no sata and pata drives ":DDDDDDDDDDDD"
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<bioterror> gilir, wakeup! ;D
<bioterror> I have to navigate to /media everytime I want to access my inner drives
<JoeMaverickSett> nice! good night! XD
<bioterror> yeah, sweet LXDE dreams, JoeMaverickSett ;)
<Mohan_chml> lol
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i dream mostly GNOME+LXDE dreams. :P
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<hyperair> i think GNOME and LXDE don't like being used together =\
<JoeMaverickSett> hyperair: well in dreams you can. :D
<hyperair> lol!
<JoeMaverickSett> anything is possible if you believe.
<JoeMaverickSett> XD
<JoeMaverickSett> goog nightg! i'm gonnag dreaml myl LXDE+GNOME dreams! :D
<gilir> hyperair, no, GNOME doesn't like to be used with any other DE ;)
<gilir> bioterror, and extracting file from .iso just work for me
<bioterror> not for me
<bioterror> I tried "extract here" and Xarchiver
<gilir> it's working with file-roller
<szczur> works for me, too
<Yorvyk> Don’t work for me in Natty
<bioterror> Archive type not supported on natty
<Yorvyk> and maverick?
<bioterror> dunno about maverick
<gilir> if it's under natty, and if you can reproduce it directly with file-roller , just report a bug
<hyperair> gilir: point taken. (see the miserable ol shell)
<bioterror> is here someone else using 11.04 and can confirm that he cant extract .iso files
<Yorvyk> Yup
<Yorvyk> bioterror, yes
<pip> Yorvyk, do you still ahve your password issue?
<Yorvyk> pip, no
<pip> also, sorry to be PITA could someone direct me to the full list of bugs please
<pip> ok, how did you fix that?
<Yorvyk> it fixed it’s self with an upgrade
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> it's hard to report a bug
<pip> right, I'll take that cautiously
 * bioterror cant find a link "report a bug" :D
<pip> sorry I thought I saw a link to a full list on friday in here. I'm probably mistaken though as i'm a clown
<Yorvyk> pip, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging/+packagebugs
<Yorvyk> bioterror, I’m reporting it
<pip> thanks
<bioterror> Yorvyk, thanks mate
<bioterror> Yorvyk, do you have more than one hard drive in your computer?
<Yorvyk> yes
<bioterror> sata drives?
<Yorvyk> pata
<bioterror> does your pcmanfm see them?
<Yorvyk> yes
<bioterror> mine doesnt
<bioterror> I get only usb drives
<Yorvyk> they don’t show in the side pane I have to Go > My Computer
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> should show
<Yorvyk> is it a feature?
<bioterror> I call it a bug
<Yorvyk> The file-roller iso problem was fixed in dapper http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg59566.html
<bioterror> nautilus and thunar shows on side panel
<gilir> use "ubuntu-bug the_name_of_the_package" to report a bug
<Yorvyk> gilir, is the non appearance of other drives/partitions in the side pane a feature or a bug?
<gilir> Yorvyk, it's a bug IMO, but I saw a fix for this in last changes of pcmanfm, which version do you use ?
<Yorvyk> 9.8
<Yorvyk> 0.98 rather
<Yorvyk> on natty
<gilir> Yorvyk, ok you can report it, I'll probably publish a newer version of pcmanfm in PPA to test if thoses issues are solved upstream
<Yorvyk> gilir, OK
<bioterror> haaa
<bioterror> worksin 10.10 that .iso
<Yorvyk> yep, works in ubuntu natty but Xarchiver fails in Lubuntu Natty
<bioterror> :D
<Yorvyk> Bug #689317
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 689317 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "Archive type not supported when opening an iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689317
 * Yorvyk Me thinks there’s a missing dedependencyf both file-roller and xarchiver fail
<bioterror> wait
<bioterror> this my laptop is 11.04 :D
<bioterror> and my desktop is 64bit
<bioterror> I'm missing 7zip from my desktop
<Yorvyk> Bug #689324
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 689324 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Auto mountable drives/partitions not displayed in side-pane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689324
<leszek> hi
<Yorvyk> hello leszek
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> Yorvyk, is your system 64bit?
<Yorvyk> no
<phillw> bioterror: I do recall that I had add it on, back in the distant past. I thought it had been sorted?
<bioterror> Yorvyk_, installed 7zip >> extracting iso :D
<phillw> bioterror: raise it as bug for gilir hopefully it can added in for the a2
<Yorvyk_> bioterror, phillw I’ll add that to the bug report
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i wanna use sudo in a small script how can i do that ?
<kosaidpo> as in no need for the psw ??
<bioterror> sudo su and run that script
<terr_> I want to intall Ubuntu in one of my computers and I think the ONLY way I can boot the thing is via a USB flash disc.  Does anyone know if there is a boot image I can install in the USB stick and where I might find instructions?
<phillw> terr_: give me one moment :)
<phillw> do you have ethernet link for the computer?
<terr_> phillw: the computer has ethernet.  I think windows is installed now but I'll be pulling that HDD.  Only other way I know is if I put the HDD into a different computer then move it once ubuntu is installed.
<phillw> terr_: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#USB%20flash%20drive it's a little outdated, but does explain about making a usb boot disk. The easiest way to do it is to have the usb-creator program on a machine and the lubuntu iso also there :)
<terr_> phillw: what is a USB creator program?  I would typically just use DF and copy the boot image and MBR
<phillw> terr_: sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<terr_> phillw: won't work on this machine... its Debian Woody - way to old!  LOL
<phillw> it does not ship with lubuntu as we have to keep the size and resources usage down.
<terr_> phillw: I just looked up USB-Creator... yup - this appears to be what I need.  I'll read up and give it a go.
#lubuntu 2011-12-05
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: good morning! tell me if i want to change to unity how do i do it or install it on the same lubuntu
<bioterror> may I ask why?
<Mr_EE1> the most of my questions are for lubuntu then the answers i get are for unity's environment i cant get want they have been giving me to do
<bioterror> then use the vanilla buntu and enjoy your unity
<bioterror> I dunnoa bout your questions nor the answers
<Mr_EE1> bioterror: how
<Mr_EE1> bioterror: what is the vanilla buntu?
<bioterror> if you think about ice cream
<bioterror> the very basic flavour of ice cream is vanilla, right?
<bioterror> it's blend and so on
<bioterror> the very basic flavour of ubuntu is... ubuntu!
<bioterror> then there are these excotic flavours like kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu
<Mr_EE1> bioterror: so how do i install them together
<bioterror> Mr_EE1, I would first like to know what you're after
<Mr_EE1> i dont get you?
<bioterror> why you want unity, for real
<bioterror> what have you been doing so that you really want it, why you need it
<bioterror> as you have installed lubuntu and you're now screaming for unity
<bioterror> enlighten me
<Mr_EE1> the net it does' nt  have the answers on my q?
<bioterror> and your question is?
<Mr_EE1> i mean when i am looking for the q? the window that are there they are for unity
<bioterror> so?
<Mr_EE1> the window are not the same
<bioterror> :(
<Mr_EE1> and that unity looks great thatn lubuntu
<bioterror> I drove my driving licence on Toyota Avensis Honda Civic, but still I can drive trucks, vans and turbocharged cars without a problem
<Mr_EE1> ok for an example: a dash there is no dash in lubuntu
<bioterror> no dash?!
<bioterror> is dash that thing where you type application name and it will show it to you?
<Mr_EE1> yep
<bioterror> use alt+f2
<bioterror> type what ever you want
<bioterror> but now for real
<bioterror> what are you looking for
<Mr_EE1> that is the basic thing even in in fedora its there
<bioterror> good for fedora
<Mr_EE1> do you wanna play me brother?
<bioterror> you installed lubuntu and you come here for asking unity
<bioterror> as unity is more than just dock on the left side of the screen
<Mr_EE1> ok whats up with you for me wanting what i want?
<bioterror> I was here and I saw you demanding unity
<Mr_EE1> yes i want it realy bad for your information
<Mr_EE1> you know what forget i ever asked that q?
<bioterror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ there you go
<bioterror> install ubuntu
<br0ther> if you got lubuntu running you just need to install the unity-desktop
<Mr_EE1> how do i install it bro do i have to format or together with lubuntu
<Mr_EE1> br0ther: thanks brother i appreciate ok
<Mr_EE1> br0ther: then after what steps should i do
<Mr_EE1> br0ther:  it says ""E: Unable to locate package unity-desktop
<br0ther> install the meta package, logout from lubuntu session and at the login screen select unity as desktop and login
<br0ther> et cvoila
<br0ther> et voila
<Mr_EE1> what is  ""et voila"'
<br0ther> french idiom
<br0ther> I guess the package name is actually just unity thoguh
<Mr_EE1> if i try unity it says that its already installed
<br0ther> looks like it is missing some sessions ans stuff so that's not the correct name indeed
<br0ther> I think there are better channels to ask about this as unity is a competing desktop to lubunbtu
<bioterror> we do not compete at all
<Mr_EE1> it does bro
<head_victim> I think installing unity requires "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Mr_EE1> that is a big
<br0ther> ubuntu-desktop sounds indeed about correct
<Mr_EE1> then after installing it i just log out and log inn on unity?
<yonyon> firefox doesn't support 'smb' protocol, there is any other way connecting to a LAN server?
<bioterror> yonyon, use pcmanfm
<bioterror> yonyon, smb://server/share/
<bioterror> !gvfs
<head_victim> Yep, Lubuntu is aimed at lower specification and older hardware. So if you have an older computer don't expect unity to function as well as lubuntu is all.
<yonyon> i dont want to see the files. i have an apache server (wamp) running on WIN7
<yonyon> i want to see the webpage
<bioterror> samba has nothing to do with webpages
<head_victim> Can you even browse webpages over smb?
<Mr_EE1> i am using nvidia motherboard dual core
<head_victim> I run unity in a dual core VM with 4gb ram without too much lag. That should be alright, I've never had it on bare metal yet though.
<Mr_EE1> dual core 2 processor
<yonyon> how can i make firefox to resolve the DNS for the homegroup lan first?
<bioterror> yonyon, you should have your local dns first in your /etc/resolv.conf
<yonyon> it will resolve WIN7 names? (like 1-pc)?
<bioterror> you just said you have DNS for your LAN
<br0ther> I put fixed IPs for my home lan in /etc/hosts
<bioterror> if you dont have a local dns, then you have to edit /etc/hosts and add manually hostnames for the ip addresses
<bioterror> but I still think those are the jobs of dhcpd
<bioterror> less work to do it once properly than many times on different computers
<yonyon> my resolv.conf file contain this line "domain siemens", "search siemens", "nameserver 10.0.0.138"
<bioterror> seems like someone is at work office :--)
<yonyon> no i do not work at siemens. my router is siemens SL2-141
<bioterror> okay
<yonyon> those 3 lines sufficient to resolve WIN7 names?
<bioterror> if you have specified in your routers lan settings ip addresses to match certain mac addresses
<br0ther> yonyon: if your router has a DNS server that it populates.
<br0ther> yonyon: I highly doubt it
<yonyon> br0ther, i am sorry but i don't really understand anything with those network settings
<yonyon> there isn't any easy way to configure linux to resolve WIN7 names?
<bioterror> /etc/hosts
<bioterror> just like you have in windows
<yonyon> copy the content from windows hosts files to the lubuntu one?
<bioterror> technically yes
<bioterror> they are almost the same
<yonyon> ok
<bioterror> below 127.0.0.1 localhost
<bioterror> add what ever you want
<yonyon> i have only 1 line
<yonyon> "127.0.0.1       localhost127.0.0.1       localhost"
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> below that, add what ever you want
<yonyon> no, i mean i have only that line on my windows hosts file
<bioterror> I do too
<yonyon> on my netbook(lubuntu) i already have the same line
<yonyon> still not working
<phiscribe> anybody got a list of bookmarks pertaining to swithcing desktops and windows managers around, how to clean up leftover files, ect.  (i want to go to unity 2d end result.
<phiscribe> but i want to be able to go back to lxde at will
<phiscribe> all in 10gb partition
<yonyon> how can i set compiz to be the default windows manager instead of openbox?
<lphiscribe> from the box in questions (i think im not a klone)
<phiscribe> those are the kinds of questions i am having too, my google fu is broken
<myrmidette> anyone awake?
<myrmidette> I'll ask anyway: what controls the brightness keys in lxde?
<myrmidette> I can't find any keybindings relating to brightness the same way as they do to sound in my rc.xml
<phiscribe> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1374
<phiscribe> but its 3 years old
<Unit193> phiscribe: Not all left overs will really be fixed, but the !puregnome, !purekde, and !purexfce give links to good ones (/msg ubottu !purelxde) You can also try out LiveCDs or *maybe* dualboot
<phiscribe> mmm purge, sounds like i need to steal the neighbors newspaper first, and bring extra charmin
 * phiscribe copies this to a note
<Unit193> Remember to make sure you're using the version at the top
<Unit193> yonyon: Compiz isn't exactly lightweight, but I'd ASSUME you just install it and hit alt+f2 and type    compiz --replace
<phiscribe> ok, im reading through the notes, i DO wish to be careful, thanks for the program list
<Unit193> Just note that it's not as good as a clean install
<phiscribe> is the a pureunity2d type command
<Unit193> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome That includes LXDE
<Unit193> yonyon: You could also look at cairo compmgr too
<phiscribe> thanks
<fabioqc> q: im installing ubuntu 10.10 with the minimal cd using CLI. will "$sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core" provide me with a desktop environment? TIA.
<yonyon> Unit193, i dont really need compiz
<yonyon> i need a composite manager for cairo-dock
<yonyon> the problem with "compiz --replace ccp" is that i lose the lxpanel
<Unit193> fabioqc: Why 10.10? It's best to go wtih either the currect, or 10.04 if your hardware requires you to
<Unit193> s/correct/current/g
<fabioqc> id like to know if lubuntu-core provides a desktop environment, or would i have to run the full lubuntu-desktop command instead?
<fabioqc> 10.10 because i found a guide on best performance for the GMA 500
<Unit193> The core should work, and I *think* the GMA500 will be better supported next release (From what another user of that said)
<fabioqc> this is the guide i found = (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345)
<fabioqc> they've done good work on the gma 500 since i last tried a few years back.
<fabioqc> i wonder if those instruction (in the guide) will work for 11.10 ?
<Unit193> bodhi_zazen: Have any comments on the GMA500 in 11.10 or 12.04? ;)
<fabioqc> Unit193 : I went away there for a second. I'm about to give 11.10 a try.
<fabioqc> one last thing, is it necessary to add the lubuntu-desktop repository if i will only be installing the lubuntu-core
<fabioqc> ?
<Unit193> Not on 10.10, no
<teamahma> How can I open magnet link using chromium? (torrent)
<holstein> teamahma: i would probably just right click and save the torrent file, and open it with whatever
<teamahma> but in magnet link there is all the trackers :)
#lubuntu 2011-12-06
<skai> hi
<skai> I need some help
<Guest66658> can somehelp help me
<bioterror> maybe
<Guest66658> thanks
<Guest66658> I m using lubuntu 11.04
<Guest66658> I want to change caps lock to shift
<Guest66658> ım using xkeycaps
<Guest66658> but when ı restart
<Guest66658> it's going back to caps lock again
<Guest66658> I look also to system->preferences->keyboard->layouts->options
<Guest66658> but I havent found any menu like this in lubuntu
<Guest66658> please help
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys gives you some hint
<bioterror> xkeycaps is a graphical interface for the xmodmap
<Guest66658> ı need some commands
<Guest66658> is system->preferences->keyboard->layouts->options possible in lubuntu
<Guest66658> how to enter system preferences in lubuntu
<skailubuntu> is there anybody to help
<leszek> hi
<myrmidette> does anyone use the beagle search engine?
<bioterror> waste of resources
<myrmidette> bioterror, but search is awesome
<pmatulis> using (non-mirrored) dual monitors, is there any way to specify which monitor a newly opened application will show up in?
<morri> haallloo
<morri> anybody hiome?
<pmatulis> morri: there are 57 people in this channel
<morri> good
<morri> anyway- can anybody of thoswe 57 people tell me if there is a way to make windows phone photos visible on lubuntu? my other half has a windows phone unfortunately and it doesnt seem like it is possible to see the photos because of their format
<br0ther> what format is it using if it is not jpg? sounds strange
<br0ther> can you run file on it?
<br0ther> morri: open a terminal and typ (no quotes) "file path/to/filename"
<br0ther> brother ~$ file Desktop/393198_10150437764572318_514567317_8516569_1062931290_n.jpg
<br0ther> Desktop/393198_10150437764572318_514567317_8516569_1062931290_n.jpg: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.02, comment: "*"
<br0ther> example
<morri> try that
<Trudko> Guys I got tip on Lubuntu because I am using something on which I can develop for Android with only 1GB Ram and my Windows Xp is not enough
<Trudko> Is there any more lightweight but still easy to set up?
<Unit193> So, you want something easy to setup and use, but with less than 1G of ram that's not Lubuntu? (I don't quite get your question)
<Trudko> I have 1GB ram so using windows XP is for developing (Eclipse, Android SKD) is slow as hell
<Trudko> so until I buy new PC i wanna work on something more lightwegiht, but I dont want to spend hours trying to figure out how to run it.
<Trudko> I think that eclipse/java should not be problem.
<Unit193> Well, there's Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Puppy, SliTaz, AntiX, BodhiLinux, and many more :P
<Trudko> I just need lubuntu (or something else) to detec my phone
<Trudko> What I am asking whats would be ...is lubuntu light enough ? :)
<Trudko> btw not sure whats the name but I know that you can install ubuntu from windows directly using some utility. It is possible for lubuntu too?
<Unit193> I run it with 500MHz, and 510MB ram (some taken from video)
<Unit193> Wubi is.... Not something I
<Unit193> d'd recommend to someone I like ;)
<Trudko_> Unit193: does it run smooth?
<Trudko_> sorry I got disconnected
<Unit193> I have never used Wubi, I have no idea how well it'd work with Lubuntu compared to Ubuntu
<bioterror> it's hard to use wubi when you dont run windows at all
 * bioterror runs away
<Unit193> ^^
<Trudko_> bioterror: ? I do
<Trudko_> btw I found piece of advice To add a new distro you need to edit data/isolist.ini and recompile wubi
<Trudko_> I hope I will find something more easy then that
<Trudko> ok I found this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<Trudko> put what he means is that I should install ubuntu and just run all this commands?
<Unit193> That's if you already have Ubuntu and want to "switch" to Lubuntu
<Trudko> Unit193: thats sound like plan :)
<Trudko> so I just unistall of that and LXDE is already there?!
<Unit193> No, at the end there is a section to "install" Lubuntu
<Trudko> ou ok so i run just whole thing in terminal
<Trudko> and I can run it, right after I load ubuntu?
<Trudko> no need to turn off gnome or something?
<Unit193> It'd be better to just install Lubuntu, but I suppose you could do that
#lubuntu 2011-12-07
<TransX2> Hey you guys, would it be okay if i asked a hardware question? I do run lubuntu. Lol
<TransX2> I got a Everex IMPACT GS3005, AMD based. I have for USBs in the back. None of them work with anything other than a mouse...
<TransX2> *four
<TransX2> And when i boot it just keeps saying, "can not enumerate usb on port four".
<calamari> hi.. just spent the last hour trying to figure out why my printer wouldn't work on 11.10 under acroread (non-ubuntu package). solution was I needed to install cups-bsd (which replaces the lpr program). also installed foomatic-db-engine to give myself better resolution
<TransX2> Are you talking to me?
<calamari> not talking to anyone in particular just sharing knowledge I gained :)
<micahg> calamari: I think we have a bug open for that
<TransX2> Would you know anything about my USBs working only with a mouse?
<calamari> micahg: really? I figured there wouldn't be since acroread is not a supported package
<TransX2> I mean the only thing they work with is a mouse.
<calamari> TransX2: do you have usb 1.1 or usb 2.0?
<micahg> calamari: I believe it's part of bug 884911
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 884911 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Missing dependency in lubuntu-desktop to foo2zjs (Printer drivers)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884911
<TransX2>  i have both enabled in the bios
<calamari> micahg: excellent, thanks!
<calamari> glad it's already fixed
<TransX2> ?
<calamari> TransX2: I was talking to micahg :)
<TransX2> I know.
<calamari> TransX2: ah ok.. does lsusb tell you it's "Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub"?
<calamari> TransX2: and what other device are you trying to use, I think I came in after you mentioned that
<TransX2> Well i have four in the back. Now my wifi adapter works, along with my mouse. But my keyboard still doesn't work.
<TransX2> What is lsusb?
<calamari> TransX2: it's a console program that lists some brief info about the usb devices in your system
<TransX2> Should i download it?
<TransX2> Lol
<TransX2> I tried downloading isusb from the synaptic package manager but it's not there
<TransX2> Only sis usb display driver, and it's installed
<yonyon> it is possible to install compiz on LXDE?
<holstein> yonyon: its in the repos
<holstein> its not unlike this
<holstein> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<yonyon> yeah but it doesn't work
<yonyon> cairo-dock still poping a warning about no coposite manager installed
<holstein> yonyon: you'll need to install compiz, and run compiz --replace
<holstein> you'd need to decide how you want to run that each time
<holstein> you'll also need the proper graphics driver in some cases
<holstein> i find that compiz check script handy, though the dev over at #compiz said it was useless, and asked that i not suggest it
<holstein> if you want a nice light bar, try wbar :)
<yonyon> compiz --replace  hide the lxpanel
<holstein> probably... there are a few things you'll need to sort out for sure
<holstein> i usually run that in a terminal for a while til i get it all sorted out
<yonyon> only one warning: failed to load theme "adwaita"
<holstein> not bad... i would expect some breakage til you sort it all out
<Folklore> any know why it takes so long for the system to clean stuff up?I got a server I run via terminal
<Folklore> when I exit the terminal takes like 5 minutes of trying to run the server again to get the OS to let me bind the socket
<Folklore> is really annoying
<Folklore> ps shows no other processes
<Folklore> netstat -l shows nothin listening on it
<Folklore> am running lubuntu in vbox
<Folklore> have my host machine port forward to the vbox so I can reach my client os on real ip
<Folklore> guess no one knows
<Folklore> what about lubuntu ARM
<Folklore> is that comin?
<Michael72> Тут говорят по-русски?
<Unit193> !ru | Michael72
<ubot5> Michael72: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Michael72> Tank you very match
<Unit193> Yep
<CaptainKnots> this is interesting
<CaptainKnots> pidgin for irc
<bioterror> CaptainKnots, some people tends to like it, some more hardcore ircers does not ;)
<dustman> hi
<dustman> I've got a problem with LXDE handling monitor's resolution
<dustman> it sets it to 1280x1024 at every new log in, while I changing it to 1280x960 again and again
<dustman> can LXDE be forced to remember correct screen resolution, or should I create/edit Xorg.conf?
<holstein> dustman: i would probably try a custom xorg.conf
<dustman> holstein: ty
<dustman> holstein: where are Xorg configuration is located by default?
<holstein> same as usual, AFAIK... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> there shouldnt be one there... i usually fire up a knoppix live CD and grab the one from in there
<dustman> ty again, changed something by hand ages ago
<dustman> holstein: just created .xprofile with xrandr line
<dustman> works now
<holstein> dustman: :)
<dustman> originally I installed Ubuntu 10.something and upgaded it several times, but with 11.10 switched first to Xfce and now to LXDE
<dustman> which meta-packages can be killed w/o much trouble=
<dustman> ?
<holstein> dustman: depends
<holstein> dustman: what do you want? XFCE? you can install xubuntu-desktop, and see if that gest you what you want
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about clearing out the other stuff unless you are tight on hard drive space
<dustman> holstein: no, i'm content with lxde
<holstein> dustman: so, that would be lubuntu-desktop
<dustman> got three session managers, several separate screen servers etc.
<dustman> holstein: yep, installed it yesterday and it works fine
<dustman> far better than xfce imo
<holstein> dustman: like i say, unless you just want to save hard drive space, i wouldnt worry about it too much
<dustman> sure, disk space is abundant but having tons of crap just bugs me
<dustman> can't remember last time I used something like Thunderbird of Evince
<holstein> it should be obvious though... if you want to look at all the screensavers for instance... mark one for removal, see what wants to be uninstalled... some of them will be connected to the ubuntu-desktop, some to xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> i find sometimes this is just not elegant, and sometimes packages you *dont* want gone, want to get removed
<holstein> you can hide them in the menu as well
<dustman> problem is that I installed some stuff using meta-packs and to remove them one needs to mark separate packages one by one
<holstein> depends
<dustman> hard to know what requiered and what not
<holstein> dustman: you can look through the list
<holstein> again... if hard drive space isnt an issue, i say, dont sweat it
<dustman> holstein: I'm bit paranoid and prefer to have only things I use
<holstein> ?
<holstein> if i were "paranoid", a fresh install would be the only thing that would put my mind at ease
<holstein> otherwise, how do you know? a package list?
<dustman> heh
<holstein> thats availalbe somewhere
<dustman> true
<holstein> but again.. its a lot of hassle for something that literally might reclaim 90mb's of hard drive space
<holstein> and gain nothing else
<dustman> k, you're right
<holstein> except clearing out the GUI menu, which you can do with or without removing those apps
<holstein> dustman: i have xubuntu... i installed lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> when i purge that, and reboot, the screen is black ;)
<holstein> i put it back, and decided to try again later
<holstein> can i sort that out? sure... but i also have work to do
<dustman> btw, does lubuntu have something like F-Spot but simpler?
<holstein> dustman: lubuntu has f-spot
<holstein> its all the same repos
<wxl> f-spot is gtk?
<holstein> there are lots of image editors/organizers
<dustman> pity... later version(s) got too complicated
<holstein> i personally just use the file manager to manage files, even pictures
<dustman> not for managing files, but to quickly modify pics, like rotation, crop, etc.
<holstein> yup... i would probably just do that in the gimp, since thats what im comfortable with... but there are lots of open projects available
<dustman> now even opening files in a new directory is a hassle
<dustman> gimp is big and I never had big use of it
<dustman> plus my wife is a pro with photoshop
<holstein> im not suggesting you use it... im just saying, thats what i use, and i use it in any *buntu version
<Michael72> !ru
<ubot5> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dustman> can ask here for complicated things
<wxl> um.
<wxl> don't ask to ask; just ask
<dustman> aha, found category 'Metapackages' in synaptic
<dustman> apt-get missing that :)
<wxl> you can install metapackages in apt
<dustman> wxl: but not remove
<wxl> things do get complicated with removals https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages#Creating_Metapackages
<Arniee> Hey Can anyone help with Lubuntu installation please?
<Arniee> I am getting this screen and it doesnt move
<Arniee> http://s7.postimage.org/6w1san7iz/Image0248.jpg
<wxl> Arniee: curious. how are you installing and on what architecture?
<Arniee> Trying it on my old PC . AMD Athlon 3200+ 256MB ram
<Arniee> ATI M/b
<Arniee> xpress 200 series
<wxl> what method are you using to install? and what version?
<Arniee> the latest one.  I am using usb install
<Arniee> 11.10
<wxl> latest as i12 12.04a1?
<wxl> uhh s/i12/in
<Arniee> The same usb runs on my laptop
<wxl> you're booting to usb?
<Arniee> I am booting from usb , yes
<Arniee> I used that universal pendrive installer
<wxl> try acpi=off as a boot option
<wxl> did you get the 64 bit version btw?
<Arniee> no
<Arniee> the i386 one
<wxl> why?
<Arniee> Ha. just
<wxl> well i'd try 64bit first
<wxl> then try acpi=off
<Arniee> you get that option in boot screen?
<Arniee> F6 or something?
<wxl> yeah something like that :)
<wxl> sorry, it's been a while since i had to both but i think it's f6
<wxl> this, btw, is not a lubuntu-specific problem
<wxl> many ubuntu users reported the same issue
<Arniee> It migt be about my hardware
<Arniee> might
<Arniee> Cuz the same usb runs on another pc
<Arniee> Does it have anything to do with ATI? I wonder
<wxl> yeah sounds like it's an issue with the acpi on the system
<Arniee> I should try that.
<Arniee> Thanks a lot
<Arniee> Bye
<wxl> my bet is that you run acpi=off and get it installed and once you're in, upgrade the kernel, and you'll be good
<Arniee> ;)
<wxl> seriously get a new kernelasap
<Arniee> ok. I just hoped I'd make use of the old pc
<Arniee> Bye thanks
<wxl> k see yu
<u_> i tried xubuntu 11.10 and it was very buggy, so switched to lubuntu. has anyone else tried it?
<phiscribe> i have not tried xubuntu in a few versions
<lphiscribe> lubuntu is on this box, but im trying unity 2d atm
<u_> how are you finding unity
 * gilir looks at people around
<gilir> hum, it seems that some people are missing for the meeting
<dustman> are there any light-weight alternatives to F-Spot capable of incremental rotation of images and cropping?
<demosfar> Hi people ... i need help...my wlan broadcom 432227 don't work on my new lubuntu 11.10
<demosfar> any idea how to solv problem?
<Unit193> !broadcom
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> installing firmware-b43-installer worked for me
<demosfar> i tried already that and STA drivers and don't work
<holstein> demosfar: that?
<holstein> the several suggestions in that wiki page? or installing firmware-b43-installer ??
<demosfar> i wanted to say that firmware-b43 didn't help me also
<demosfar> neither STA drivers
<holstein> demosfar: wanted?
<holstein> im not following you
<holstein> there are 2 different options there are that wiki page, have you tried both?
<holstein> AFAIK, you need to reboot to get those loaded into the kernel
<demosfar> yes i know...i rebooted but wireless led on laptop never lighted...and i wasn't able to see any wifi networks
<holstein> demosfar: i would double check the hardware switches as well
<demosfar> how to check that?
<holstein> demosfar: really depends on your hardware... theres usually a switch, or a funciton key combonation
<demosfar> okay...i did that...i tested everything...don't work :S
<demosfar> when i type rfkill
<demosfar> i check about software lock
<holstein> demosfar: you can run lspci... if its listed there, thats a good start
<holstein> then, you can try the options at that wiki page
<demosfar> can you find me that page?
<demosfar> or tell me
<demosfar> what to type in wiki
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> the one that Unit193 linked you when you first asked
<demosfar> ok I will try now
<Unit193> Funny, there is a !broadcom and !bcm :P
<bkm> hello, anyone having problems with the display of gmail using chromium-browser on lubuntu-oneric? it looks like gmail thinks i have a 640x480 display
<holstein> bkm: hit control+0 to make sure its not just that
<holstein> i have *not* noticed any issues
<bkm> holstein++ interesting!
<bkm> now it's about 100 x 100 px
<bkm> maybe gmail thinks i'm on a phone...
<holstein> control and + increases, control and - decreases... control 0 should go default
<demosfar> how to see what interface my wifi uses?
<bkm> right, so the question is, what have i or google done to make the default 100x100 pixels?
<holstein> demosfar: you have wifi now? thats great! :)
<demosfar> well i have it...but don't work..i cannot see any wireless network... :(
<holstein> bkm: i think its safe to assume its not google...
<holstein> demosfar: maybe just take a few minutes to get aquainted with the network manager
<bkm> holstein: i guess i should just start turning off extensions?
<demosfar> wifi led don't start..so i doubt that i will manage to connect to the wireless :S
<Unit193> bkm: Do you happen to have another browser to try?
<holstein> bkm: i would probably just create another user account, or look for where ever chromium stores its data in /home
<holstein> confirm if its system wide, or just local user config
<bkm> holstein: yeah, that might be filling up the partition, come to think of it. thx!
<bkm> holstein: gmail looks fine in firefox - still trying to find some ~/.config/ files to get rid of...
<bkm> holstein: thanks again, just obliterating browsing history did it.
<holstein> bkm: :)
#lubuntu 2011-12-08
<sidney> how can i retrive my password or at least the computer name with which i can remember the password
<sidney> On the screen where i enter my name and password is there a way to change it
<IAmNotThatGuy> sidney: Do you want to change the login screen appearance? and what did you meant by host name?
<sidney> the computer name
<sidney> yes in ubuntu the user name is already entered
<IAmNotThatGuy> You want the username column to display a user name by default?
<sidney> yes
<holstein> you can just use gdm, if thats what you are used to
<sidney> ok and how do i do that
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think it is "sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list false"  [I am not sure about the path]
<IAmNotThatGuy> I found a graphical editor code. "sudo -u gdm gconf-editor"
<Unit193> IAmNotThatGuy: If it's GUI, remember the gksudo ;)
<Unit193> You'd have to install GDM and set that as default
<IAmNotThatGuy> 1) Install GDM and set it as default 2)Type the above command and press enter. In the GUI screen, expand / -> apps -> GDM -> and click on Simple greeter (Not the plus button). And in that, if the "disable users list" checkbox is enabled, disable it
<IAmNotThatGuy> Unit193: ;P
 * IAmNotThatGuy is searching for a perfect link
<yonyon> how can i change the default session from lubuntu to lxde?
<kruug> alright.  I set my monitor to a different resolution, but now it's all black...how to set back to correct resoultion?
<psychx-> Is LXDE supposed to run faster than normal Lubuntu?
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> Lubuntu = Ubuntu + Openbox & LXDE
<psychx-> Then why are people asking how to switch from Lubuntu to LXDE?
<bioterror> stupid is as stupid does
<psychx-> Here's a question: any idea why anything flash related runs poorly on my PC? It never used to. Anything I should do?
<psychx-> I have tried it on Chrome (which is really bad) and Firefox (which is manageable).
<bioterror> have you checked your CPU usage during the flash is playing?
<psychx-> Now, my PC is older (hence why I'm using Lubuntu and trying everything to make it faster) - but I mean it should be able to run flash.
<psychx-> yeah its maxing out
<bioterror> you got your answer
<psychx-> ...
<psychx-> thanks for the help.
<bioterror> resolution of videos has grown
<Unit193> Flash isn't really all that great, it's always heavy
<bioterror> amen to that, Unit193
<psychx-> so in order to have better flash playback i need to build a new pc?
<wxl> wuz yr cpu psychx-
<psychx-> p4
<wxl> meeh
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> wish I get an euro for everytime I see someone using P4
<psychx-> funny
<wxl> yeah i mean the issue isn't the os/desktop
<wxl> it's flash man
<bioterror> and the hardware acceleration of flash aint working well either
<wxl> right
<psychx-> i dont understand why flash is so hard to run, i can play openGL games perfectly, run 1080p videos fine (from a file), etc... but flash is just bad..
<wxl> talk to adobe about it
 * wxl notes how much he loves zsync
<Unit193> psychx-: Exactly, flash is just bad
<psychx-> are there alternatives?
<wxl> yes!
<wxl> not using flash
<psychx-> i dont mean for something like youtube or whatever, but in general, if someone were to develop something
<psychx-> basically what im asking is why would someone develop in flash
<psychx-> unless there is no alternative
<wxl> why would someone develop in .net
<wxl> ask me that one
<wxl> s/ask/answer
<psychx-> no idea
<psychx-> i dont dev lol
<bioterror> psychx-, you can run on your pentium 4 H264 L5 stuff?
<psychx-> but wondering if maybe someone here does
<psychx-> bioterror: yeah
<psychx-> flash and new games are the only things i cant run
<Unit193> wxl: It's easier to code GUI
<bioterror> I bet you cannot
<psychx-> ok...
<psychx-> then dont ask me
<psychx-> go try it yourself
<wxl> Unit193: i was looking for more of the knee-jerk reaction :D
<psychx-> why do i feel like everyone is being condescending towards me in here
<wxl> not
<wxl> more like condescending against flash
<Unit193> ^^ That's the word, it's just plain annoying
<Unit193> Best idea I would have, some sort of firefox plugin exists to replace flash video players with a native client version, or you could just use DownloadHelper and delete after
<psychx-> hmm
<psychx-> well what im trying to do is not watch video, more play games and what not
<psychx-> for example, i play with family of mine that doesnt live near me on facebook poker
<psychx-> which is flash
<psychx-> its almost non-playable, but sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt
<wxl> i feel you man, it's just tough
<wxl> adobe ain't building for the little guy
<psychx-> and to be honest, i come home from working all day, then ahve to do school work, and take care of people in the house, and then i have people like bio saying like haha you have a p4 and i bet you cant watch 1080 and what not
<psychx-> its just rude
<psychx-> and scumbag adobe over here makin me lag
<psychx-> but im going ot bed thanks for the help everyone
<wxl> shhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssh
<wxl> why you gotta be such a dick, bioterror ? ;)
<bioterror> :(
<wxl> well i'm off to bed
<wxl> night all
<wxl> don't get in trouble ;)
<Unit193> I'll try to keep him from it ;)
 * micahg would've suggested gnash
<Folklore> any know how I can add a entry to the right click menu for files?
<Folklore> if I right click a text file shows 3 different programs I can open with for instance
<Su7> hi !
<Su7> can you help me ?
<Su7> I'm using lubuntu 11.10, and I love this OS
<Su7> but I need to reconfigure the volume hotkeys
<Su7> could anyone tell me how to proceed ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> multimedia keyboard?
<Su7> yup
<Su7> the keyboard of my tosh NB550D
<Su7> actually the brightness hotkeys already work
<JohnDoe_71Rus> first, try volty program. think it's better volume controll
<JohnDoe_71Rus> second, edit /home/user/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml keys
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *volti
<Folklore> dang wont let me create any files in that directory
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it's your home director
<JohnDoe_71Rus> user chane to you login
<JohnDoe_71Rus> change
<Su7> OK JohnDoe_71Rus trying
<Su7> JohnDoe_71Rus what line should I edit ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> find volume in <key> section. not shure
<Su7> I did not have any sound after installing lubuntu, i had to install pulseaudio
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu use alsa
<Su7> with alsa I didn't have any sound
<JohnDoe_71Rus> alsaconf in console
<Su7> not found
<Su7> can't be installed neither
<JohnDoe_71Rus> all repos active?
<Su7> yup
<JohnDoe_71Rus> think find alsa-utils
<Su7> alsa-utils is already installed
<JohnDoe_71Rus> alsamixer
<Su7> not found
<Su7> oh forget it
<Su7> I'm on alsamixer control panel
<Folklore> xdg-mime isnt working
<Folklore> any know why?
<Folklore> says cannot create /home/me/.local/share/apllications/mimeapps.list.new
<Folklore> directory don't exist
<Folklore> not sure why its trying to create a new file anyway
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Su7: levels is up?
<Su7> yes
<Su7> my sound cart is ATI SB HD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Su7: can be sound go-to hdmi, not to jack?
<Su7> but my problem is not in alsa
<Su7> I have sound
<Su7> I just want to reassign the volume hotkeys
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82997/cant-make-the-multimedia-keys-work-in-lxde
<Bauz> ciao ragazzi
<Bauz> qualche buon anima volenterosa di aiutarmi con Lubuntu+hp pavilion+broadcom 4306?
<Bauz> ho provato a seguire varie guide....ma nisba
<Bauz> ho appena trovato una nuova guida, che dice che l'unica soluzione è ndiswrapper
<bioterror> !it | Bauz
<ubot5> Bauz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bauz> sorry guys... i didn't realize this was an international channel
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !ru | JohnDoe_71Rus
<ubot5> JohnDoe_71Rus, please see my private message
<extio> ok, so i have been using linux for like a week, i took it today to the coffee shop where i am nolw, and realized i needed to know the name of the network to use the wireless connection
<extio> i had to ask some for the name of the network to type into the ssid in the network manager
<extio> any suggestions on a tool to scan for networks without security?
<extio> such as to find the coffee shop network
<holstein> extio: maybe its a hidden ssid
<extio> i can find it in windows fine
<holstein> i wouldnt lose sleep over it til you have a larger test base
<extio> ive been to this shop before
<extio> its just maybe i dont know how to use lubuntu to search for wireless networks?
<holstein> the included tool has found all the ssid's for me so far
<holstein> you can try wicd
<holstein> or some other network manager that you may be more familiar with
<extio> if i install anew one
<extio> will they clash?
<holstein> extio: they'll do whatever you want
<meway> what would cause setup screen to freeze after perssing enter?
<meway> *using a usb stick*
<holstein> n00bomatic: graphics card incompatibility? bad iso image... bad usb stick?
<meway> wrong highlight?
<holstein> n00bomatic: sorry ;)
<holstein> meway: ^
<wxl> maybe could get something from the log if you boot into recovery
<holstein> i was assuming you mean when booting the installation media meway , is that the case?
<n00bomatic> sorry..my gigabit switch seems to have some issues...
<n00bomatic> thats why the reconnecting all the time
<Meway_> bla >.<
<holstein> n00bomatic: i pinged you by accident
<Meway_> ?
<david_j_r> Can anyone help translate a solution from Ubuntu on forums into Lubuntu?
<holstein> david_j_r: feel free to ask your question... if someone can, they will help :)
<david_j_r> OK - thanks! Still trying to get hotkeys to change keyboard layouts in Lubuntu.
<david_j_r> After MUCH scouring of forums, this is about the only "solved" thread it seems:
<david_j_r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9460843#post9460843
<david_j_r> But that's a Gnome solution -- can the equivalent be done in Lubuntu?
<david_j_r> It involves "editing 'apps/metacity/keybinding_commands' in gconf-editor."
<david_j_r> ...and that's a Gnome windows manager...
<david_j_r> So in Lubuntu?
<yonyon> how can i change the default session from lubuntu to lxde?
<bioterror> and lubuntu is?
<bioterror> Mr. Wikipedia knows it all: Lubuntu (pronounced /luːˈbuːntuː/ "loo-BOON-too") is a lightweight Linux operating system based on Ubuntu but using the LXDE desktop environment in place of Ubuntu's Unity shell and GNOME desktop.
<yonyon> on login screen i have this sessions: defaukt, LXDE, openbox, Lubuntu, Gnome
<yonyon> Lubuntu and default are the same
<yonyon> i want to make LXDE as the default login session
<holstein> yonyon: lubuntu is running LXDE, so they are going to look very similar, if not the same
<yonyon> no its not
<holstein> yonyon: ?
<holstein> lubuntu *is* running LXDE
<yonyon> on LXD session compiz is running automatically, while in Lubuntu session openbox is refusing to replace with compiz
<yonyon> they also looks the same
<yonyon> *doesnt
<holstein> yonyon: thats your customization of them though
<holstein> they should look similar
<holstein> you just choose which ever one you want when you login
<Folklore> guys
<Folklore> the cmd to edit mime seems to be broken on lxde
<Folklore> I really need that to install my app, any suggestions?
<holstein> Folklore: start collecting and reporting error messages, and go from there
<yonyon> holstein, how can i change the sessions?
<yonyon> lubuntu session refuse to load compiz
<holstein> yonyon: i would make another user to test, and i would consider removing .whatever LX from my home
<holstein> yonyon: you change sessions by choosing it from the menu at login... if by trying to get compiz running, something has been broken, config-wise, you'll need to troubleshoot/undo those changes
<yonyon> i want to change it to load by default while using autologin
<holstein> yonyon: it *should* become default
<holstein> default is the last one you used
<yonyon> well it doesn't. when i start the netbook lubuntu sessions is loaded. i logout and choose lxde session but it doesnt make it default
<holstein> yonyon: i would try and work backwards, and look at the changes you have made... i would try a LIVE CD, to confirm what the default bahavior is... i would try a new user accound
<holstein> account*
<yonyon> i didnt make any changes and use the installed configurations. all i did is installing compiz on fresh install
<holstein> yonyon: copmiz is quite a change
<holstein> compiz*
<Folklore> xdg-mime seems to be broken
<holstein> you added a decorator yonyon ?
<yonyon> no its uses the build in decorator of compiz
<holstein> yonyon: how about the other user account?
<holstein> what about the live CD *not* running compiz?
<yonyon> make a new user accaount for?
<holstein> yonyon: inside the new user account, all new config files in /home will be created
<holstein> you can login, and troubleshoot easily if it is a config file specific to your user, or something system-wide
<holstein> OR, you can try the live CD, log out, choose another session... logout... login with the default session.. note the behavior.
<yonyon> ok
<yonyon> for a new user the default(lubuntu) and lxde are different sessions too
<holstein> yonyon: ?
<holstein> they are going to be bit different?
<holstein> whats the issue?
<holstein> i thought that was the issue... i though when you selected LXDE, and lubuntu session, you got *exactly* the same thing
<holstein> and that was unwanted?
<yonyon> that on lubuntu(default session) i cant load compiz, on LXDE session compiz is loaded withoud any problem
<yonyon> thats the issue
<holstein> yonyon: i got compiz to work
<holstein> i tested with compiz --replace or whatever, and then i added that to startup
<yonyon> compiz --replace vanish the lxpanel, and remove the max,min,close buttons
<holstein> yonyon: yup, it wasnt trivial
<yonyon> on LXDE session i dont have this problems
<holstein> yonyon: so whats the issue?
<holstein> why not just theme the LXDE session as you wish?
<yonyon> bro, you know how to change sessions?
<holstein> yonyon: good luck :)
<holstein> i would just theme my LXDE session as i want it
<yonyon> never mind
<yonyon> tnx for helping
<rich3> on ms-windows I could drag my favorite documents to a button bar.  I'm not sure how to do this same thing on Lubuntu.  I just want some Icons to click on to open my favorite documents.
<holstein> rich3: you can make a panel, add launchers there... thats probably the most like what you are looking for.. there are plenty of docks... wbar, cairo, avant
<rich3> yeah, but i'm used to having the panel hide it'self.
<holstein> rich3: sure... auto-hide the panel
<holstein> rich3: if you are a new convert, just take your time... you can literlaly make linux distros look however you want
<rich3> IMHO the panel takes up too much space.  I'm looking for something like a button, that will bring up the quick launch panel.  If I could put the documetns on the LXDE menu i'd be happy
<holstein> rich3: you can change the size of the panel.. the docks i mention can act like a button
<holstein> rich3: you can put whatever you want in the LXDE menu
<holstein> again, i think its a matter of seeing what is out there and easily available to you at first... distro hop a bit... check out some live CD's
<rich3> ok.  will try the docks.
<rich3> already tried xubuntu, lubuntu and ubuntu gnome
<holstein> i remember i found wbar in Vector linux... i never used vector linux, but ive used wbar a lot
<holstein> rich3: ubuntu = xubuntu = lubuntu ...etc
<holstein> you have the same access to the same repositories of packages
<holstein> they are all able to be customized into each other, or into whatever you choose to customize them into
<holstein> rich3: theres a neat tool i like to use called kupfer
<holstein> you hit control+spacebar, and that pulls up a thingy you can just type into... you can type a place, or an application
<holstein> its a different kind of launcher
<rich3> sounds like gnome-do
<holstein> there are drawers.. different panels
<holstein> rich3: yeah, its gnome-do pretty much... gnome-do can be docky
<holstein> kupfer doesnt do the dock... that im aware of
<rich3> i really don't know the difference between these things.  i'm very happy with gnome-do
<rich3> but will try kupfer if you think it will help
<holstein> sure... install gnome-do in lubuntu then, and enjoy :)
<holstein> i found kupfer lighter, and i really didnt use the dock mode
<rich3> k good
<holstein> rich3: i have no idea what will "help"
<holstein> you really just need to explore, and find what works for you
<rich3> well, i'll try wbar with lubuntu right now
<rich3> don't go anywhere
<holstein> wbar is nice and light too
<holstein> i used to have it right in the middle of the screen in mepis running fluxbox
#lubuntu 2011-12-09
<rich3> yeah, i didn't even have panels coming from winXp.  certainly i didn't have docks.  :)
<holstein> you have to install other applications to add that kind of functionality to XP
<holstein> with linux distros, its all open... you can literally make it your own
<rich3> I'm pretty sure I can only use 1 distro at a time ;)
<holstein> im not suggesting you use more
<holstein> im suggesting that if you want, you can make the one distro you choose to run look and feel exaclty like you want
<rich3> what are you running holstein
<holstein> i have xubuntu on this machine, 11.10... im mostly running ubuntu 10.04 LTS most places
<holstein> i have a crunchbang install im enjoying as well
<craigbass1976> how mature is the lubuntu software center these days?  What are the chances of getting it running in Lucid?  I'm about to give my mom a fresh lubuntu lucid install, and I don't know how well I'll be able to talk her through synaptics
<holstein> craigbass1976: i wouldnt let a software center dictate what distro i install
<holstein> its fine, but synaptic works... apt... aptitude
<craigbass1976> my mother is 60 and not savvy in the least
<holstein> sure, so you should install what she needs, and lock it down
<holstein> she shouldnt need to install software
<holstein> anyways, theres also no reason *not* to run 11.10
<craigbass1976> Is something up with the servers?  It took me forever to get the iso last night.
<holstein> craigbass1976: i usually cancel if i get a slow mirror, and start over right then
<craigbass1976> I gave up after two or three and just let 'er rip
<leszek> hi
<smp> hi there, I have a problem
<smp> I put in Preferred Applications Midori as my default browser but it open links with chromium
<smp> what file do I have to edit ?
<leszek> smp: execute sudo update-alternatives --confg x-www-browser in terminal and choose midori as default
<smp> leszek: thank you very much
<dustman> lo'
<dustman> made fresh install of lubuntu
<dustman> looks very cool
<dustman> any recommendations for GTK+ TeX editor?
<uris> lyx
<dustman> uris: found TeXworks
<uris> oh, haven't heard about that one
<dustman> used it on Win machine at one point
<uris> oh, cool. will give it a test drive :)
<dustman> resembles TeXShop from Mac
<dustman> I tried LyX couple of years ago but didn't like it
<dustman> vim + shell is better imo
<uris> :)
<uris> yeah, its much more fun doing it in vim
<lubiana> hi there, can some1 tell me, why all new windows are spawned behind chromium-browser?
<catalin> anyone use tango GSM?
<catalin> GPS sorry
<david_j_r> Does anyone know the command line one would use with "setxkbmap" to change a keyboard layout from the terminal?
<Unit193> Not just  setxkbmap us  _
<david_j_r> hmmm - that looks right Unit193
<david_j_r> which means I've done something wrong somewhere else :)
<Unit193> I tested with setxkbmap de :P
<david_j_r> I'm trying to use this to get kbd switching attached to hotkeys: http://code.google.com/p/obkey/
<david_j_r> but I'm obviously doing something wrong
<david_j_r> Can use it to launch, e.g., leafpad, but when I try to get it to switch a kbd, ... nothing.
<david_j_r> Obkey looks like something that ought to be in Lubuntu, imo!
<Unit193> Except for
<Unit193> !info obkey
<ubot5> Package obkey does not exist in natty
<david_j_r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1883847
<david_j_r> I don't understand "!info obkey" - can you explain?
<Unit193> In order for it to be in Lubuntu by default, it has to be in the Ubuntu repos (That checked if it was)
<Unit193> !info firefox oneiric
<ubot5> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Unit193> Wow...
<david_j_r> turned up something interesting, it seems
<Unit193> NO, just needs to be fixed as it doesn't have Oneiric (latest) enabled
<Unit193> (Sorry for caps)
<Unit193> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.3 (natty), package size 14838 kB, installed size 29608 kB
<david_j_r> when I type "!info" into terminal, I get a bash message "event not found"
<david_j_r> But about obkey :) all I meant a moment ago, was that Lubuntu needs an easy way to do keybinding.
<david_j_r> Doesn't seem straightforward at the moment.
<mark76> Does LXDE have a menu editor yet?
<david_j_r> not a gui one
<mark76> There's a project for someone
<david_j_r> there's a number of forum threads mentioning that
<david_j_r> and maybe some "wish-list" type things in the big Lubuntu 12.04 thread
<mark76> I know the Xfce people were peeved that they lost menu editing capabilities
<Unit193> Xfce currently works with alacarta (the one that's spelled correctly)
<mark76> Yeah, but they used to have their own before 4.6
<david_j_r> Btw - just got Obkey to change kbd's for me - I must have been using a bad hotkey combination before.
<mark76> Not sure what happened to it
<lalala> helo
<lalala> hello elo elo lo
<lalala> ?
<lalala> are u alive?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lalala> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lalala> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> lalala: Do you have a question?
<lalala> :) yes, hope someone can help me
<lalala> im thinking about bying an intel classmate 3
<lalala> it has only 1gb ram and 1,6ghz processor
<lalala> but its has a touchscreen
<lalala> i'd like to run realtime audio processing stuff on it, so i need the ram ...  thats how i came to lubuntu
<lalala> is it easyly possible to set up the touchscreen in lubuntu?
<lalala> i found drivers on eturbotouch.com
<lalala> but they are for ubuntu and X
<lalala> or linux kernel ...
<lalala> i found in puredyne a library called tslib (for touchscreens)
<Unit193> I haven't used touchscreen, but Lubuntu does use the same core as Ubuntu
<lalala> but ubuntu uses X window and lubuntu not?
<lalala> the drivers are for x window
<Unit193> Yes, Lubuntu uses X
<lalala> LXDE is then something different, no window manager?
<Unit193> It's a window manager, running on the X window system. Are you talking about XFWM/Xfce?
<xsaidx> guys my lame laptop makes so much noice
<xsaidx> noise
<xsaidx> wht wud that come from ?
<lalala> @ xsaidx:   fan?
<xsaidx> Unit193: any ide ?
<Unit193> Well, I'd think maybe fan, you could try dusting it out (spray can)
<xsaidx> lalala: yeh i guess so i tried to open it but coudnt make it
<lalala> ok im quite a newbi ... sorry      what is the difference between lubuntu and ubuntu? if a device is supported in ubuntu its also supported in lubuntu?  is just the packaging different?  can i pack my own lubuntu version to add for example the touchscreenlibrary?
<lalala> @xsaid:   i read once about the tool fancontrol
<lalala> @xsaidx: maybe this helps?
<xsaidx> lalala:  Unit193 yeh i ned that thnigy i guess
<xsaidx> lalala: lubuntu its based on ubuntu but it uses diffrent desktop environement which is lxde whiche lighter a lot then gnome
<lalala> ah cool slowly i get it ... so the difference is ubuntu -gnome    lubuntu-lxde             peripheral devices are controlled by what ??
<lalala> by kernel? X window? Gnome/ lxde??
<lalala> in xubuntu touchscreens seem to work ...   where can i see the content of the lubuntu package?
<xsaidx> lalala: well im jsut like i dont kon muxh but what i kno the kernel talks to your hardwar ok
<xsaidx> so the chief its the kernel
#lubuntu 2011-12-10
<xsaidx> if there no kernel theres nethin
<lalala> ok thanks ... sounds positive
<xsaidx> lalala: what you mean by content ?
<xsaidx> lalala: if you mean source code you can get it by apt-get
<xsaidx> but i assume u dont want that tho lalala righ
<lalala> i found a content list for the puredyne xubuntu remix live cd here:
<lalala> http://download.goto10.org/puredyne/carrot_and_coriander/puredyne-911-carrot_and_coriander-CD-i386.packages
<lalala> im looking for something similiar for lubuntu
<lalala> so i can guess better what is included in lubuntu, what it supports
<xsaidx> well lalala lubuntu its the cooler and lighteri guess archlinux its lighter but never test it
<xsaidx> lalala: simalar to lubuntu doesnt exist cus lubuntu its juste greate
<lalala> :)  i i believe the same . thats why i want to have it . how can i see before installing what kind of devices it supports?  xsaidx:  before you came i already said:  i found a driver for the touchpad that is usefull with linux kernel 2.6 plus X window
<lalala> sometimes it only works by rebuild the kernel ... im really newbi ...  does it sound like its usefull for lubuntu?
<xsaidx> lalala: lubuntu supports most type of pcs as i kno you can google what you lookin for
<lalala> :)
<xsaidx> keep in mind google is u friend lalala
<lalala> i know man
<xsaidx> well i gtg just google  how to compile o sumthin
<xsaidx> good luck
<lalala> thank you
<lalala> you too
<lalala> xsaid  with fancontrol you can at least find out if its the fan, without opening
<lalala> oh
<lalala> gone
<lalala> lalala
<lalala> hey all    is there a live-cd version for Lubuntu?
<h4ckm3> yes
<h4ckm3> you can run live on the stock lubunto image
<lalala> i downloaded lubuntu mini.iso     so i can boot this from cd and try without installing/ eg.   without changing anything on my harddrive?
<h4ckm3> yep
<lalala> super  merci
<h4ckm3> there should be a bunch of boot options right at boot
<h4ckm3> "try lubuntu" should be the one at the very top
<lalala> thanks a lot  i gonna give it a try
<lalala> hi  im back .. tryed  didnt work
<lalala> i downloaded    mini.iso from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<lalala> booting from the cd   ... appears only install option
<lalala> the logo is the Ubuntu logo
<lalala> where can i get a portable live cd version of Lubuntu?
<Unit193> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<lalala> thank you
<lalala> on a live cd start i cant install additional programs? for that i have to istall Lubuntu on my harddrive?
<holstein> lalala: you can try
<holstein> if they fit, they fit
<holstein> i find i can get away with installing some things
<lalala> ok, once i had installed Ubuntu parallel to Win7,  it was easy (starting the install in Win ---> bootmanager came out)        can i use lubuntu parallel to win7 and easy install/uninstall it?
<holstein> lalala: depends
<holstein> bascially, ubuntu = lubuntu
<holstein> and so on...
<lalala> yes i undesrstand this now
<lalala> but it depends on what? how can i do?
<holstein> lalala: depends on how you do it... you can break things
<holstein> i would first update everything
<holstein> then, i would shrink my windows partition down, and think about how i would grow it back out (if needed)
<holstein> i would think about how i would recover the MBR... fixbmr or whatever the command is from the windows install disc
<holstein> then, i would let linux install to the free space
<holstein> you can do all that from within the lubuntu installer
<lalala> ok
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> ^ i would read that and know what is happening with the boot loader, and hwy
<holstein> why*
<lalala> great thank you
<witeds> duno if this is the right place i was wondering if there is a way to setup a computer so that you could connect to the same profile form any linux computer in the house that shares the same lan network
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> maybe easiest way is to have a server/router
<bioterror> what ever you call it
<bioterror> and mount with NFS the home directory
<bioterror> does it make sense?
<bioterror> that's how I would do it
<witeds> a little
<bioterror> as I dont have a Sun Ray thin clients ;)
<witeds> was just somthing that i was thinking to night if my main computer gose down i was thinking wouldent it be nice to have every thing on just a simpel server computer and use any desktop  with a linux os to connect to my profile
<witeds> could save me some reinstalls
<bioterror> if you have one computer 24/7/365 on, and it has a RAID setup, why not then
<bioterror> all you need to do is just fix your /etc/fstab to mount that home partition with NFS
<witeds> usualy leave my computers on 24/7 and my main desktop gets reset once a day to make sure it stays some what fresh rame and swap space wise
<bioterror> are you using windows or what? I only reboot when I have to and it's kernel updates
<witeds> i am using linux but on an emachine el 1200 budget pc and i play games and other things that some times fill up ram enough that my computer slows down
<bioterror> Linux caches RAM
<witeds> duno what it is have you ever played secondlife
<bioterror> I only play angry birds
<witeds> yea i also play stuff like mine craft and other various games and ocasionaly things tend to slow down and lagg up a bit
<witeds> thats when i restart it helps atleast
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> yeah, nfs is smartest way
<witeds> thanks for clearing that up and making it clear i was sure if it was going to be that esy and was having a hard time wording it for the search engins
<`marianne`> hiya :) i'm having a bit of a problem setting up dual monitors in lubuntu... there's no option for it in the monitor config tool, and when i installed AMD's proprietary graphics driver hoping to use amdcccle to config it... well, amdcccle just crashes every time i try to hit "apply" or "ok"
<amin`> hello guys
<amin`> i just finished installing lubuntu and let me say it is Nice
<amin`> and I want to ask what package it uses for notifications " like when networkmanager connect to a wireless connection and or when GNOME Mplayer opens a file"
<amin`> guys; in lubuntu; what is the package in charge of notification? like when the gnome mplayer shows that it opened the file or networkmanager when connect to a wirless
<holstein> amin`: i forget, but i found it somewhere like synaptic
<holstein> i swapped out the one in xubuntu for the one from main ubuntu
<amin`> holstein:  what was ke keyword
<holstein> notification, pretty sure
<holstein> nofityOSD ?
<holstein> i think thats the one i switched to
<amin`> holstein:  you mean that was something else and you changed it
<holstein> amin`: whatever the ones that come with xubuntu are, i chagned them to the ones that come with normal ubuntu
<holstein> nofityosd
<amin`> holstein:  friend; right now i have notification-daemon in stalled on my fresh install
<holstein> cool... that sounds like it
<david_j_r> Does anyone know if ibus ships with Lubuntu (Oneiric)? http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
<david_j_r> OK - it looks like "not" - just checked in Synaptic (should have done before)
<david_j_r> and it's listed, but not installed.
<david_j_r> So obvious next question: anyone out there using ibus on Lubuntu?
<amin`> holstein:  is notifyosd the lib or the api i mean it is the underlining  substructure or that bubbly stuff?
<holstein> amin`: im not sure... it pulls in what it needs, but i dont recall what or how much it pulled in
<holstein> amin`: someone in my local LUG helped me out with it
<holstein> lemme see if he is around...
<holstein> nah...
<amin`> holstein:  could you do me a favor
<holstein> amin`: whats up
<amin`> what exactly you installed with notifyosd? (the dependencies)
<holstein> amin`: i dont have that machine with me, and im not on buntu
<holstein> i have access to lucid remotely...
<holstein> amin`: i would look at apt-rdepends
<holstein> http://www.debianadmin.com/recursively-lists-package-dependencies-using-apt-rdepends.html
<benoliver999> I'm looking to get flux working on lubuntu. Seems to work fine on ubuntu, but I can't get it going here.
<benoliver999> It does say that it'll only work if I'm 'running X on console'. I'm a n00b and don't know what that really means.
<xsaidx> benoliver999: whats flux ?
<benoliver999> It's an awesome little app that changes the screen colour based on what time of day it is.
<benoliver999> Redices glare.
<benoliver999> Reduces*
<benoliver999> There's a gui but I use the command line version which is very simple.
<xsaidx> benoliver999: you mean f.lux you try redshift if you cant make that f.flus work
<xsaidx> f.lux
<xsaidx> i use myself redshift and its cool tho
<Myrtti> yup
<benoliver999> Thanks for the advice, I'll look into it. Same thing?
<Myrtti> pretty much
<benoliver999> OK, another wuestion - how do I run a command on startup?
<benoliver999> Sorry to bother you, I found it.
<benoliver999> Thanks for the help.
<amin`> right now ubuntu and lubuntu use right now ? notify-osd or notification-daemon?
<wxl> amin`: the latter
<Soojin> what method are people using in lubuntu to get random wallpaper changing after a few minutes?
<bioterror> what's the benefit?
<holstein> i would think http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=87784.0 would work
<Myrtti> wallch might do the trick
<Myrtti> it's in the repos
<holstein> i would go with that then Soojin ^^... wallch
<Soojin> hmm it only changes the bottom
<Soojin> it's like the bottom application bar and the desktop are two sessions which this script doesn't understand
<Soojin> here you can see http://i.imgur.com/pqxeU.jpg
<Soojin> the bottom is another wallpaper while the desktop stands static
<psychx-> How can I check for problems? Yesterday the lubuntu/pc was running fine - and when I turned it on today, everything is running poorly. For example, the first few times I tried to boot up, it either went to a black screen or into a text-only "terminal" style session. I'm finally on the GUI now, but everything is choppy. My mouse cursor/arrow freezes every few seconds, songs skip when played, etc.. I also couldn't find my external hard drive,
<psychx-> even after unplugging it from USB and plugging it back in. I had to reboot to see it, which is where I'm at now.
<psychx-> Should I reinstall or what?
<holstein> psychx-: i would start testing hardware
<Myrtti> boot to grub menu with pressing shift at boot, and run memtest for a few hours
<Myrtti> better yet, overnight
<psychx-> ok i have work in an hour so ill do it before i leave for work
<holstein> i would try letting a live CD run for a while.. determine if its the intallation, the hard drive, or other hardware
<speckmade> hey - I've got similar problems on several machines with lubuntu with pre-boot authentication and an encrypted LVM. Most annoying: GUI doesn't start.
<speckmade> Is it a known problem? Pointers to useful resources appreciated...
<speckmade> The system starts up after password entry till there are the two messages "* Starting NTP server ntpd .... [OK]"
<speckmade> an "* Starting bluetooth .... [OK]"
<speckmade> then nothing else happens on tty7.
<speckmade> on tty1 we logged in and tried to start lxdm manually (sudo lxdm) - nothing happening.
<speckmade> The same system as a live system (without the encryption) works fine on this same machine.
<ftn> Hey there. On the start menu, I have a bunch of entries for games I installed a while a go. Is there a way to re-generate the menu?, please
<Unit193> As you didn't say, I have3 to ask if you uninstalled the games, did you?
#lubuntu 2011-12-11
<Nineain> m4v: uooohhooo  uoooohhoo oo oo baby, baby, baby   ooohh...
<edson> Lubuntu does not use all of my RAM. I have 2GB RAM but only 991mb is used. Anyone?
<bioterror> use command: free -m
<bioterror> it will tell you the truth
<edson> Thanks.
<bioterror> you probably saw that rest of the RAM is probably cached/buffered
<edson> I think I might have to restate my question
<edson>  According to my Task Manager, Memory: 382 MB of 991 MB used. I was hoping for 382 MB of 2000 MB used?
<edson> http://pastebin.com/uhrB0XQF
<bioterror> does your BIOS see your 2GB of RAM?
<edson> I think so. If my Windows shows 2GB then Bios must be able to see it.
<jussi> so, how does one enable autologin?
<Unit193> jussi: Take a look at /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<jussi> Unit193: there isnt a "GUI" way?  only manipulating conf files?
<Unit193> Well, that's the only way I know of currently, but that may change with LightDM (As long as we switch this cycle)
<jussi> ok
<jussi> Unit193: done, at least the file is nicely commented. (although perhaps you should consider making the default somethign other than "dgod")
<Unit193> Heh, that it is.
<Unit193> Now just reboot and see what happens
<jussi> it worked ;)
<Unit193> There is also the FAQ for the Lubuntu section (But we may have to change a few things)
<davyde> hi!! can you explain me how to remove the lxde network manager to start nm-applet? now nm-applet do nothing in my pc
<holstein> it might be that wanting to remove the LXDE one will want to take lubuntu-desktop with it
<holstein> i would probably try just searching for them in synaptic
<me-1> hi...is lubuntu official ubuntu now..?
<jay112> Hi everyone does anybody no how to put the trash can on the desktop in lubuntu11.10 ive tried the various methods from the lxde forums but they dont work
<Unit193> What's wrong with http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?p=5680&sid=1f7063d93bf9b05b2f74342137909f43#p5680 ?
<jay112> ive tried the second method useing run but it doesnt work
<Unit193> Just tried it, as I thought, there isn't anything wrong with using that desktop file
<davyde> if network manager is not working who is running my network??
<bioterror> probably network ceo
#lubuntu 2012-12-03
<Ascavasaion> Hello there... HOw do I get the arrows top and bottom of scrollbars in Lubuntu?  I do not liek the way they are now.  thank you.
<Ascavasaion> Do I hve to disable overlay scrollbars?
<Ascavasaion> Is this what I should be doing - http://askubuntu.com/questions/34214/how-do-i-disable-overlay-scrollbars
<Ascavasaion> Okay, that never worked.  any other ideas?
<Ascavasaion> X-chat has the correct scrollbars, but Document Viewer, etc do not.
<Ascavasaion> Abiword does not have the correct scrollbars, but Gnumetric does.
<Ascavasaion> Gnumetric does not.
<Travis> Good morning.
<Aspi> Yo. Quick and easy: Are Linux drivers processor architecture specific? IE. will a x86 driver cease to work on ARM architecture?
<lessshaste> I just installed dropbox from the .deb that dropbox provides.. how do I actually start it and get an icon showing it is working?
<clyphox> just run it, it'll start automatically on login in future
<clyphox> there will be a notifcation icon in the normal notifcation area
<synned> ?
<synned> i need some help here with the themes
<synned> can anyone help??
<fahim> Hi
<fahim> I'm interested to implement Lubuntu on corporate environment. So, it is possible to do that? Will there be any other problems with file manager or any thing else?
<holstein> fahim: try it live... its stable, though learning the environment, or locking it down could prove challenging
<fahim> Thanks holstein for your reply. I've used lubuntu and I love it, but the fact is that I've used that for personal use. Now I need experts advice that is it ready for corporate environment?
<holstein> fahim: it'll be the same as it is for you
<TheLordOfTime> define "ready for corporate environment"
<TheLordOfTime> actually depending on the needs of the organization, you may need either a different derivative or something else
<TheLordOfTime> just saying :P\
<holstein> fahim: there is no "corporate" version.. but it'll be the same version you are using..
<TheLordOfTime> although i've put 4 organizations to Ubuntu LInux so... :P
<TheLordOfTime> s/Ubuntu/?buntu/
<holstein> would i use it? sure.. i would lock it down and make it work..
<fahim> If you guys tell me that it's enough for corporate environment, then I'll be relieved. I know there is no corporate edition. I want to implement lubuntu on a bank with almost 8000 PC and I want to give them same DE. So that it'll be easier for them to learn.
<holstein> fahim: "enough" is a matter of opinion, and depends on the case, as TheLordOfTime is suggesting
<TheLordOfTime> holstein, you havent stated what you're moving from, what your needs are, etc.
<TheLordOfTime> so how can we give you any type of advice?
<TheLordOfTime> besides, we're all biased towards Ubuntu or Ubuntu-variant of choice
<holstein> fahim: you can implement it where ever, and the software is what it is.. its all open which could prove more helpful
<fahim> Yes. TheLordofTime thanks for your reply. I'm migrating from windows XP.
<holstein> fahim: do i think i could implement *buntu for that task? sure... would i? certainly, if i felt it met the needs of the users
<TheLordOfTime> i think you need to evaluate what the users' needs are software-wise
<TheLordOfTime> before making the leap to LInux
<holstein> yup.. if they need/want microsoft word for example.. or if they currently use it. that alone could be a frustration
<holstein> if you came to a bank that was just opening and setup a system for them, they would just use it, and it would all work... no migration needed
<holstein> its the migration and the re-learning that you need to consider
<holstein> *buntu is quite capable of most any task you need.. its the users that must be considered
<fahim> So, TheLordofTime I'm you have great experience on Linux migration. They are interested for a good Linux dist. with a fast DE.
<holstein> "good" is a matter of opinion
<fahim> Yes. holstein that's correct.
<holstein> you should go back and ask them to define "good".. what exactly do they need? what software...
<holstein> LXDE is a nice choice since is kind of windows like in layout
<holstein> im about to do an install at a school with LXDE
<TheLordOfTime> fahim, go ask them what the specific needs are.
<TheLordOfTime> fahim, software requirements, etc.
<TheLordOfTime> can't give you valid info without that
<TheLordOfTime> but note: i only deploy Linux in organizations when they say to, most of the time I end up deploying Windows there
<fahim> TheLordofTime: why Windows?
<holstein> yeah... its a great way to fail if you force it on them.. even though its usually the easiest as far as maintenance to go linux, they might want/prefer windows
<TheLordOfTime> fahim, because the organization's needs demanded it
<TheLordOfTime> fahim, i work as a third-party technician for those organizations, for largescale deployments on systems, i get called in to support
<TheLordOfTime> most organizations do the research and say they need Windows, but these're specialized organizations who don't have software to do their needs that is FOSS or built for Linux, so...
<TheLordOfTime> the point is: each organization has different needs.
<TheLordOfTime> Linux may or may not fit those needs accordingly
<fahim> I see!!! They want to save money. that's why they want Linux.
<holstein> or, they are just "married" to it and might not want to transistion or migrate.. or trust the FOSS alternatives
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> sometimes its saving money, sometimes its software needs, but it depends on each organization
<TheLordOfTime> migration windows -> linux is hard for organizations
<TheLordOfTime> even though they save by using linux, retraining users is hard
<TheLordOfTime> retraining admins is even harder.
<holstein> fahim: but, if they have to pay someone to re-train them to use linux.. or if they dont like it, and need to get new systems.. could be the total cost is less just staying with XP.. not that i wouldnt try migrating
<fahim> in Bangladesh we are going to face copyright restrictions in near future, that's why we are thinking about switching to Linux. previously we didn't pay for windows!!!
<holstein> you had microsoft give you a bunch of licenses?
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<TheLordOfTime> i think he means piracy
<fahim> Yes. That bank have give a huge amount of money for 8000 PC within 2-3 months
<holstein> i mean, if they arent going to pay for anything, then id say a "free" choice is the only way to go then...
<fahim> Yes, as an LDC country we weren't forced to buy a licensed software by TRIPS agreement with WTO.
<fahim> But that's going to end in near future.
<holstein> im not following.. you mean, you pirated it? and found a loophole where you cannot be prosecuted?
<TheLordOfTime> i think this discussion is going offtopic...
<fahim> I understand this info may be horrible to you. Please visit this link for better understanding.http://www.twnside.org.sg/title2/twninfo317.htm
<fahim> sorry for the offtopic
<TheLordOfTime> i meant about the discussion of whether you found a loophole or not.
<TheLordOfTime> in any case...
<TheLordOfTime> the original statement still stands: if the needs do not fit LInux, you may need to find some alternative that is legal.
<holstein> yeah.. i thought better of it when i asked.. i dont need to know that.. we can help with an specific question about the install
<TheLordOfTime> or adapt to change your needs to work with linux.
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise...
 * TheLordOfTime returns to stabbing php5's code
<fahim> Thanks guys for your help.
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> I am running lubuntu desktop but whenever I run anything I get warnings.. For example emacs gives me
<lesshaste> ** (emacs:25391): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:
<lesshaste>         /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/gtk-2.0/images/null.png,
<lesshaste> borders don't fit within the image
<lesshaste> is there a lubuntu version of emacs I should be using?
<nortti> I'm having a problem with oracle virtualbox. when I try to start a irtual machine I get error about kernel driver for virtualbox missing and it prompts me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup as root but that file doesn't exist
<DasEi> nortti: rather a #vbox question, but I take it (as far as channel is calm) .. headers installed ?
<DasEi> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<DasEi> nortti: then become root in terminal (sudo -s) and just enter  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<DasEi> using dkms can save you a lot of hassle (if for any reason not by default) , ongoing ksplice is worth a look, but let's first fix hat issue
<nortti> ok
<DasEi> are the modules being build now ?
<nortti> no
<nortti> headers were already installed
<nortti> dkms is also installed
<DasEi> what is the reply to /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ?
<nortti> /bin/mksh: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: not found
<DasEi>  /bin/mksh ?? that's bsd, isn't it ??
<DasEi> nortti: ^
<nortti> no
<DasEi> nortti: which terminal then ? lx-terminal ?
<nortti> xterm
<nortti> I installed mksh myself and set it as my default shell
<DasEi> nortti: ose or the oracle version ?
<nortti> the one in package virtualbox which I think is oracle
<DasEi> nortti: per default there is only the ose in repos, unless you either get it directly from oracle or set up an additional repo
<nortti> ok. should ose one call itself oracle virtualbox?
<DasEi> virtualbox-ose
<DasEi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-ose
<nortti> ``This is a dummy transitional package for virtualbox and can be
<nortti> safely removed after the installation is complete.''
<DasEi> nortti: per default there is only the ose-version   in repos, unless you either get it directly from oracle or set up an additional repo (which then is called just virtualbox)
<DasEi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox
<nortti> still doesn't work
<DasEi> nortti: be more specific about outputs
<nortti> DasEi: http://paste.dy.fi/sx1/plain
<holstein> lesshaste: did you install from the repos?
<lesshaste> holstein, yes
<lesshaste> holstein, although it's worth saying that I installed ubuntu and then lubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> nortti: before wondering about shell (as root) : apt-get -f install && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install virtualbox*
<holstein> lesshaste: whast the issue? is it not starting? is that not in the terminal?
<lesshaste> holstein, is starts but I get lots of warnings in the terminal
<holstein> nortti: i installed virtualbox-dkms the other day after i broke virtualbox
<DasEi> holstein: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup  << cmd not found is the issue
<holstein> nortti: i restarted to get the module to load
<holstein> DasEi: yup.. i didnt find that either
<holstein> DasEi: i just installed virtualbox-dkms and rebooted
 * DasEi using repo 4.... here all fine
<holstein> i tried to install the newer one from the oracle site.. i went back to the repo one
<DasEi> so the dkms then, well last above cmd, nortti
<nortti> ok
<DasEi> nortti: sudo apt-get install virtualbox*
<holstein> lesshaste: unless it looks bad or the warnings seem dangerous, i wouldnt worry about it.. you can pastebin the whole thing if you are concerned
<DasEi> virtualbox-dkms installed ? sudo modprobe -a
<lesshaste> holstein, it's just very ugly :)
<lesshaste> http://askubuntu.com/questions/225093/emacs-gives-warnings-in-lubuntu
<DasEi> nortti: solved ?
<nortti> no
<holstein> lesshaste: i just launched it here in openbox on 12.04.. no errors
<holstein> lesshaste: i think its probably just as "ugly" as you were mentioning...
<DasEi> nortti: more precise ? the vbox-dkms-package installed ?
<holstein> nortti: i would purge it all and start over... it was tricky for me the other day.. i was in the card and didnt have internet fast enough to get much help
<nortti> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> nortti: before wondering about shell (as root) : apt-get -f install && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install virtualbox-dkms  and as init/upstart  might not be up to date (new kernel ??), try rebooting, else I'd also tend to purge (and use repo, as it has better features)
<DasEi> nortti: please report after reboot
<nortti> now it works
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
 * DasEi later, homework
<nortti> I must say that I kinda feel lost every time I have to do something like this with lubuntu
<searching> I need help
<searching> In /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf the theme of greeter theme=Industrial
<searching> I have Lubuntu default
<zleap> how do i work out what version of ubuntu i am running
<zleap> lsb_version isn't working but I am not sure exactly what to type
<zleap> i got it now
<fdm> anybode alive here?:)
<fdm> how can I change theme (black cursor + Bear2 + panel settings) via terminal?
<Nate_Rev> Can I get some help booting Lubuntu from a usb?
<Nate_Rev> I created a Unetbootin and my laptop will recognize it, but choosing any option or allowing it auto start freezes it..
<Nate_Rev> any ideas?
#lubuntu 2012-12-04
<Blacklist> is possible look video in realplayer for linux ?
<micahg> Blacklist: have you tried mplayer?
<Blacklist> yes
<Blacklist> but i want one player for my transfer music inside my samsung tab 7.0
<Noskcaj> is bug 1085825 an actual bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085825 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "lubuntu installer "hard drive, power, internet" check page has colourless ticks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085825
<searching> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2)
<holstein> searching: is that something you'd like help with
<holstein> ?
<searching> yes
<searching> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2)
<searching> I have Lubuntu 11.10 and the lxpanel freeze
<holstein> you have the lxpanel freeze?
<searching> I can`t install with patch
<searching> yes
<holstein> cant install what?
<searching> yes
<holstein> searching: does sudo apt-get update return any errors?
<searching> apt-get dist-upgrade may be
<searching> no
<searching> but there are 220 Mb
<searching> login in Lubuntu
<searching> log out
<searching> login in
<searching> and no freezes
<searching> lol
<holstein> searching: i would apply the upgrades
<holstein> searching: do you have any ppa's added?
<searching> if I try to install the missing file say that depends on moutall
<searching> no
<holstein> what missing file?.. a patch? thats not a missing file
<holstein> searching: have you tried as another user? or blowing out the current panel config of your user?
<searching> when it said that depends on lib...
<holstein> searching: it?
<holstein> searching: the patch that may or may not fix this issue?
<searching> i try install the missing lib
<holstein> searching: try as a differnt user
<holstein> searching: or share the patch you are trying to install
<searching> but it said that is depending on other
<holstein> searching: it? being the patch?
<searching> if I try root solve?
<searching> to install from root ?
<holstein> searching: i dont know what "it" or "root solve" is or means
<searching> the terminal
<searching> in the terminal said that
<holstein> searching: forget the terminal
<holstein> searching: log in as another user and test the panel
<searching> ok
<searching> if freeze?
<searching> there is a patch from a bug lxpanel use cpu 100%
<holstein> searching: then you come here and say "holstein, the panel freezes with the new user account im testing with that you suggested i test with"
<searching> apt-get remove lxpanel
<searching> start the lubuntu without lxpanel no freezes
<holstein> searching: sure.. and i dont know what patch you are talking about.. so you'll need to share that patch with me for me to help
<holstein> searching: what im trint to determine is... is it an issue with your user configuration, or the panel
<searching> one moment
<holstein> if you have a misconfigured .config file for the panel, it wont matter what patches we install
<searching> http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/lxpanel/
<searching> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 906825 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] lxpanel crashing randomly. High CPU-Load nothing is clickable correctly. Redraw fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<searching> yes
<searching> or to install freesh Lubuntu 12.10?
<holstein> i would.. but if you'll test as a different user, and let me know that the issue is happening in both user accounts we can go from there
<searching> Lubuntu 12.04 same frezees more powerfull
<holstein> OR, remove the panel .config
<holstein> searching: i have no lubuntu 12.04 freeze
<searching> remove .config?
<searching> I have one user
<holstein> searching: or test as a different user.. removing your current user configuration from the equation as a troubleshooting step
<holstein> searching: correct
<holstein> searching: im suggesting you make another user account and test for the freeze
<searching> ok
<searching> to remove .config?
<holstein> searching: if it doesnt freeze, then you are not effected by said bug and there is no need to instal the "patch"
<holstein> searching: remove/rename or move the current panel config.. or test as new user
<searching> ok
<searching> no freeze when login
<searching> logout
<searching> login again
<searching> ok thanks
<searching> let`s try
<holstein> searching: so the issue is *not* the bug you are referencing
<holstein> searching: the issue is in the config for the panel.. mis-configuration
<searching> ok
<searching> if I remove .config
<searching> after login .config will be created again?
<holstein> searching: i thought you already had, and were saying everything was fine
<searching> ok I ll do the test
<holstein> searching: im suggesting that you take your current .config out of the equation for troubleshooting purposes.. here are several ways you can do this
<holstein> 1. make a new user account and login
<searching> ok
<holstein> 2. rename/remove or move the config you have in place for the panel
<searching> ok
<searching> when login and type in lxterminal hung for 2 or 3 seconds
<holstein> why would you type lxterminal?
<holstein> is it "hung" or just launching the app??
<searching> in the same period after login
<holstein> it should take a bit to lanuch the application
<holstein> thats not a "freeze"
<holstein> thats just the machine launching an application
<searching> I can type in lxterminal iptables restore
<holstein> ?
<holstein> iptables shouldnt have anything to do with anything here
<holstein> why are you typing lxterminal?
<searching> look
<searching> sudo iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<searching> than
<searching> free -m
<searching> than
<holstein> sure, but that doesnt have anything to do with the GUI freezing.. or launching lxterminal from the terminal.. which im notsure why you are doing
<searching> sync ; echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<holstein> searching: when you say than, you mean then?
<searching> when I type sys hung
<holstein> searching: hung? for a few seconds?
<searching> same period in 100 logins
<searching> yes
<holstein> searching: that can be normal...
<searching> I need to minimize the panel
<holstein> searching: there should be a little button that minimizes it
<holstein> searching: the windows. not the panel
<searching> minimize and the hung disapear
<holstein> the hung?
<searching> tha windows
<searching> yes
<holstein> searching: im not following
<holstein> searching: seems like what you are describing is normal
<searching> sync ; echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/s| | hung
<holstein> searching: im not sure what iptables has to do with starting an application from the terminal
<searching> I can`t type nothing
<searching> minimize the window
<searching> and the hung goes
<holstein> searching: when i type "man sync" that takes a few seconds
<holstein> searching: i dont think so.. i think the GUI might seem more responsive to you in that case
<holstein> searching: i dont think you have an issue at all. i dont think you are freezing up or hanging
<searching> ok
<holstein> i think the computer is launching an application
<searching> top command
<searching> xorg root
<searching> lxpanel
<searching> lxtask
<searching> xorg 18mb 3 or 4 % cpu
<searching> lxpanel 1,5 % cpu
<holstein> searching: thats what its like on my machine.. xorg
<holstein> searching: im not running lxpanel.. but tint is here..
<searching> tint2?
<holstein> searching: tint2 is the panel i am running
<bioterror> holstein, svn?
<holstein> searching: i dont think you have an issue with the panel though..
<searching> with configurations
<holstein> searching: i dont think you have an issue at all
<searching> holstein give u something to see a screen
<searching> http://postimage.org/image/nbeqhp82z/
<searching> when scrolling in firefox
<searching> but I try scrolling now and nothing bag happens
<holstein> searching: i would have realistic expectations for your hardware and the driver support for the graphics card
<searching> video card intel 64Mb
<searching> lol
<searching> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<searching> 2400Mhz cpu 768 Mb ram
<searching> Lubuntu 11.10 or 12.04 can run on this machine?
<holstein> searching: i would expect glitches with that hardware. nothing serious..
<searching> ok thanks
<searching> I can use html5 youtube?
<searching> runs but first time I think the html5 it is the problem
<holstein> searching: i use the chrome browser in 32bit.. it has its own flash
<searching> Adapter DescriptionTungsten Graphics, Inc -- Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G x86/MMX/SSE2
<searching> Driver Version1.3 Mesa 7.11
<searching> 1.3 not supporting 2.1
<searching> I have disable html5
<searching> and flash
<searching> I had chromium and removed
<searching> don`t like that browser
<holstein> searching: i said chrome.. not chromium. but i just suggest it as a troubleshooting step
<holstein> searching: nothing about lxde, lxpanel or lubuntu as causing an issues on your system... hanging or freeezing
<searching> only glitches
<searching> Incorrectly written software(bug) lol
<searching> ok thanks
<holstein> sure.. but im suggesting its hardware support
<holstein> searching: i do not have any of those issues you have.. nor have i heard of them.. thats why i lean towards it not being the software
<searching> next year I ll buy a better pc
<holstein> searching: follow those bugs though assuming you can sort out that it is a hardware support issue
<holstein> searching: try other versions of flash.. other browsers.. other graphics drivers
<holstein> searching: try live CD's with other kernels that provide other support
<searching> lubuntu 11.04 runs well
<holstein> searching: those issues you are mentioning have little to do with lxde or the panel or iptables or any of that
<searching> I tried flashplayer 10
<holstein> this will more likely be support.. kernel modules.. a newer or older or different kernel could support your hardware better
<holstein> searching: try not testing with flash at all
<searching> how can I install older graphics drivers?
<holstein> searching: flash support has nothing to do with LXDE or lubuntu anyways.. though i do feel you can experiment and get something comfortable on your machine that will work well with flash and modern browsing
<holstein> searching: i test with different kernels from live CD's
<holstein> searching: i test with vesa drivers.. i test with chrome browser.. midori.. whatever
<searching> luakit
<holstein> i just test.. if you feel it is an lxde/lubuntu issue, just install xfce and test and see that you have similar performance issues
<Moewe> hi
<searching> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
<searching> I think installing ubuntu 12.10 with openbox
<holstein> searching: yup.. a live CD would be an easy way of testing that.. OR, just dont oot the gui at all
<holstein> searching: i am currently running 12.04 with openbox.. xorg reports the same as your did
<holstein> searching: that is a realistic use of the cpu for xorg
<searching> and your pc configuration?
<holstein> a netbook.. 2gb or ram.. a 1.5 dual core proc with the new-ish nvidia/intel dual graphics
<searching> ubuntu 12.04.1 server have 5 years support
<holstein> searching: the ubuntu 12.04 in general has 5 years of support.. but the lubntu is not officially an LTS
<holstein> searching: 10.04 had 5 years of support on the server and 3 on the desktop, but 12.04 is just 5 years total AFAIK
<searching> if I install ubuntu12.04.1 ubuntu core and than openbox
<holstein> searching: do what you like.. that wont make your hardware any "faster" or better supperted.. i typically test live CD's til something works "best" out of the box, and go for that
<searching> ok
<searching> next year make this server
<searching> I have another pc with 2800 cpu
<searching> runs debian+xfce
<searching> fine
<holstein> sure.. its not that.. its likely the hardware support
<holstein> searching: take the hard drive from the 2800 and put it in there and see how it works
<searching> openbox with tint2 use pcu and video?
<searching> cpu
<searching> thanks I need to go
<holstein> ?.. im not sure i understaing
<holstein> you need to utilize the CPU and graphics card to run openbox and tint2, yes
<holstein> is it "faster" than lxde?.. i didnt think so
<searching> openbox with tint2 use more or less video+cpu than lubuntu
<holstein> is it easier than just installing lxde? no
<holstein> searching: i think its similar in resource usage..
<searching> debian + openbox ?
<searching> or ubuntu + openbox
<holstein> i have ubuntu 12.04.. you should use what you want
<holstein> i would say, you can spend/waste a lot of time (as i did) with a custom setup that is very similar in resource usage to lubuntu out of the box
<searching> had u tryied debian?
<holstein> searching: sure.. ive tried and used plenty of distros
<searching> in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<searching> @lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<searching> without &
<holstein> this is an ubuntu channel, so i dont think anyone sill say "you should use debian".. i say, you should use what works best, and there might be plenty of reason to prefer debian, but i dont think any valid reasons will be performance
<searching> yes
<searching> yesterday I found in /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<searching> not lubuntu theme
<searching> not Bear2
<holstein> you can find lots of things not lubuntu.. im just not following...
<searching> but here
<searching> it is profile Lubuntu or profile Lubuntu&
<searching> default
<searching> I will change to see what it happens
<holstein> i would just test them... im not sure i know
<holstein> if your question is "whats this button do?", i would just press it, unless you are root
<searching> vi /etc/xdg/lxsession/Openbox/autostart
<searching> in your terminal
<holstein> searching: i dont have lubuntu on this machine to see.. but i would just test the 2 sessions
<searching> @tint2 --profile Openbox or @tint2 --profile Openbox&
<holstein> searching: i created my autostart
<searching> yes
<searching> thanks bye
<klymero> bonsoir
<dorohoro> #crunchbang
<solarcloud> Hoping to put Lubuntu on my old laptop .. any install guides out there .. Anyone ?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ?
#lubuntu 2012-12-05
<solarcloud> Sorry took a while to find .. here it is ::: http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/lifebook/AMILO/Amilo-L/Amilo_Li1705.htm  .. I'll go to bed now , but if you reply here I will see/answer it in the morning, thank-you for your reply.
<Ibr> Is this channel only for technical purpose. Or could we do general chat, ofcourse related to lubuntu?
<Ibr> Hello
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hi
<synned> ?
<synned> ?
<synned> can anyone help me with some theme setting issues
<synned> guys any help regarding themes
<synned> ?
<cdoublejj> sorry synned but, theming really isn't so with lxde
<cdoublejj> i've seen it done but, it's meh at best
<synned> ok
<cdoublejj> here is a how to
<cdoublejj> http://maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/2011/02/11
<cdoublejj> you should at least judge for yourself it's worth doing or not
<cdoublejj> there are other theme install by default but, it's just the same thing with a few tweaks
<synned> cdoublejj: ok let me take a look
<madmikeismad> has anyone here had the migration/xx process hang-up issues, and is there a fix for it yet?
<madmikeismad> anyone up?
<bioterror> da
<madmikeismad> have you had any issues with the migration process hanging randomly?
<madmikeismad> google wasn't much help
<bioterror> I have to say that I have no problems ;)
<madmikeismad> dang.  Mostly does it when I open new pages/tabs in chrome.  If I alt/ctrl into a terminal, and then back to X, it fixes it temporarily
<MangoBoy> Hi. I just happend to update all old packages in my ubuntu oneric, and among them firefox to version 17 and now nearly all my add-ons are incompatible. i would like to revert back to 16 but dont know how, and in synaptic it seems like the only version i can force back to is 7. Is there a apt command to get access to all old versions or a adress where i can find the old packages for download and local install?
<MangoBoy> lubuntu
<bioterror> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bioterror> dpkg -i firefox-<tab complete>.deb
<bioterror> sudo dpkg...
<MangoBoy> bioterror there is only version 17 in the cache
<bioterror> have you cleared your cache?
<MangoBoy> no
<bioterror> then go to mozillas site and download older deb?
<MangoBoy> it suprised me to!
<bioterror> I have to flee to see a doctor
<MangoBoy> ok! yess of corce
<MangoBoy> Thanx
<leszek> hi
<Moewe> hi leszek
<nachoprepo> can someone help me to join a windows server 2k8 domain?
<holstein> nachoprepo: in what way?
<nachoprepo> i have an error when i want to join and i cant get it to work
<holstein> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/336477-how-to-join-a-ubuntu-machine-to-a-windows-domain
<holstein> ^^ like that ?
<nachoprepo> i tried with likewise and didnt work but now im trying with samba and i get an error
<nachoprepo> Failed to join domain: Failed to set account flags for machine account (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<holstein> sure.. share the errors and we'll see
<holstein> keep in mind, this is *not* a lubuntu or lxde specific issue, so you might get better help in #ubuntu .. but its going to be challenging to find someone with both ubuntu and a windows domain controller
<holstein> you could try the server channels, but they are usually slow, i would imagine more about using linux as a controller
<holstein> you could try a windows channel, but they will likely send you back to a *buntu channel.. that being said, looks like a permissions error with samba
<holstein> i would choose the tool you want to troubleshoot, and start sharing error messages
<holstein> nachoprepo: i assume you have seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1952895
<holstein> http://fixunix.com/samba/244933-%5Bsamba%5D-joining-linux-machine-windows-2003-active-directory-domain.html
<holstein> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/unixclients.html
<nachoprepo> i`ve seen another pages but i will look at those, thank you a lot
<nachoprepo> i have another message now
<nachoprepo> net_update_dns_internal: Failed to connect to our DC!
<nachoprepo> DNS update failed!
<holstein> nachoprepo: i would expect that to be something in /etc/hosts to sort that out
<holstein> similar to http://blog.unflap.com/2010/03/04/fixing-net_update_dns_internal-or-dns-update-failed-for-smb-and-ad/
<Noskcaj> is bug 1085825 actually a bug or just the theme being slightly difficult?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085825 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "lubuntu installer "hard drive, power, internet" check page has colourless ticks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085825
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, i had that with 12.04.1, not sure it even counts as a "bug" though
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, colorless ticks on the installer.
 * TheLordOfTime downloads a 13.04 ISO
<Noskcaj> i had though it was a bug originally, then i used lubuntu in a VM and realised its goal is to remove all colour from the OS
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> it'd be a bug if the tickmarks didn't show up I think
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> THAT would be problematic - missing imagery :P
<Noskcaj> they appear but faintly
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, i can confirm what you see
<TheLordOfTime> when you mention the colorless ticks
<TheLordOfTime> but they're clearly visible on this system
<Soojin> why has Safely remove disk been removed from the disk utility?:)
<Soojin> i guess i should ask that to the gnome-utility-disk guys instead
<holstein> Soojin: what are you trying to do?... i usually just do "eject"
<Soojin> theres only a mount/unmount option now, i'm used to there being a "safely remove hardware" option that totally powers it off after unmounting.
<holstein> i find eject does that.. though i dont know about powering anything off.. i havent seen that go on that im aware of
#lubuntu 2012-12-06
<Travis> Hello all
<Travis> I am having issues getting my b43 drivers working with Lubuntu.  Can anyone assist me?
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> Travis: thats what i refer to each time
<Travis> ok
<Travis> I like the idea of total encryption too.
<holstein> Travis: ?
<Travis> When I installed Lubuntu, it asked if I wanted to encrypt the drive.
<holstein> Travis: you can like what you want.. but that doesnt have anything to do with the driver you are going to use
<holstein> Travis: that doesnt have anything to do with wireless.. or networking
<Travis> I know that.
<Travis> Was just stating how much I like it.
<holstein> i c
<holstein> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer typically works well/best for the broadcom chips i have
<Travis> ok I gotta run for a bit, but will be back.
<Travis> ok am back :D
<Travis> holstein, thanks!
<Travis> ubottu, thank you!
<Travis> wireless works, after a little RTFM
<lukavecki> Hi all, how can I change the names of files on the desktop?
<lukavecki> rename doesn't work, and neither does changing the name in the properties dialog (maybe I have to edit the properties as root?)
<lukavecki> It appears I have to edit the .desktop file itself.
<lukavecki> Not the fanciest solution, but it works
<fxn> hi, I have some machines affected by the Ctrl-C bug of lxterminal, is there a way I can install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/0.1.11-4ubuntu3 ?
<nortti> fxn: can't you sue xterm?
<fxn> nortti: yep
<nortti> *use
<fxn> nortti: same problem
<fxn> nortti: in xterm I do Ctrl-Shift-C, and a Ctrl-C is sent to the terminal
<fxn> then Ctrl-Shift-V appends an spurious character at the end
<fxn> ah, xterm does not even copy the text
<tsimpson> xterm uses select as copy, and middle-click as paste
<fxn> ah, didn't know that, apparently it also works in lxterminal
<nortti> it is part of x11
<nortti> you can do that in every app
<fxn> awesome, don't need the shortcuts with this option then, thanks guys
<leszek> hi
<superdmp> hello, would anyone happen to know whether the latest version of lubuntu will work on an ancient (PIII) Toshiba Satellite Pro 4300?
<bioterror> try with LiveCD if it doesnt support usb boot
<Unit193> My guess is that the PIII won't support PAE.
<bioterror> Unit193, hard to say, it was used in servers!
<superdmp> after the furst Lubuntu screem, it throws up a few lines and ends with "[….] kernel_thread_helper […]"
<superdmp> this is from CD
<superdmp> what's PAE?
<bioterror> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<superdmp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087468 - 10.4 worked, apparently
<holstein> superdmp: i would try 12.04
<superdmp> holstein:  this is 12.04.something that's not booting
<superdmp> sorry, that's not right
<holstein> superdmp: i would have no issues using a 10.04 version of something on that hardware
<superdmp> this is 12.10
<holstein> superdmp: i would look into some lubuntu and ubuntu variants such as peppermintOS, puppy linux, bodhi.. something made for older hardware
<holstein> superdmp: i would expect 12.10 to fail, where 12.04 might work..
<gomiboy> using 12.04 on a p3 800mhz here, works perfec.... works. :)
<holstein> yup.. i have had the 12.04 work and the 12.10 fail on similar hardware
<superdmp> i'll try 12.04 then thanks
<DJRWolf> anyone have experence with lubuntu on a Dell Inspiron Mini 10 and using wi-fi?
<holstein> DJRWolf: no.. but im going to assume you have a broadcom chip and its not working
<holstein> i would install... and hardware to internet and follow
<holstein> !broadcom | DJRWolf
<ubottu> DJRWolf: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> i installed ubuntu 10.04 on a mini9
<DJRWolf> the Dell website says WLAN 1510 Half MiniCard, Dell Wireless 1397
<DJRWolf> I booted off of a live media flash drive and it did not even see the wireless as being there
<holstein> DJRWolf: you can install, or boot a live CD.. you can run a terminal and run lspci
<holstein> DJRWolf: the ones i have seen were a broadcom
<holstein> DJRWolf: are you in the live environment now?
<DJRWolf> no, somone ealts is looking into installing the factory image of WinXP, but I'll continue to try to push lubuntu to replace that since it is not a 10 year old OS
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<DJRWolf> thanks for the help, but have to log, later
<llogiq> Hi folks. I have a problem w/ gphoto2 on quantal.
<llogiq> the camera is correctly identified, and gthumb shows thumbnails correctly, but importing the pictures (via gthumb or pcmanfm) just stops at 0% and stays there. No error message, no logging, nothing.
<llogiq> Googling brought up someone with the same problem, but no solution.
<llogiq> With gphoto2, it appears to work, so that was probably related to FUSE.
<llogiq> cu folks.
#lubuntu 2012-12-07
<tweakster> hi. i don't see the LXDE Control Center in my menu. i would like to make a few adjustments to settings. where is it in Lubuntu's default installation?
<Unit193> There isn't one by default.
<Unit193> You can change settings in Menu > Preferences   or   Menu > System
<tweakster> Unit193: i looked around those options, but i did not see any that would allow me to change how the mouse opens icons with one click or two clicks. did I overlook it?
<Unit193> tweakster: In PCmanFM, Edit > Preferences
<tweakster> gracias
<Unit193> Sure.
<dfa> hi there.... quick question.....
<dfa> i did the following: wget http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gnuzilla/17.0/icecat-17.0.1-64bit.tar.gz; tar xzf icecat-17.0.1-64bit.tar.gz; sudo mv icecat-17.0.1 /usr/local/lib; sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/icecat-17.0.1/icecat /usr/local/bin/icecat;
<dfa> now i have icecat working but it does not show up among the menu items (i have to launch it via terminal).... could somebody please tell me how to add it to the menu (internet section) ?
<dfa> anybody around here?
<munaq> hello
<mistaknly> For 12.10 lubuntu, is there a rdp Remote Desktop client without installing gnome or kde?
<Unit193> How about freerdp?  If you need a GUI, remmina.
<mistaknly> ok I'll try freerdp, thx
<lxg> hi ... question about goa and empathy
<lxg> i only see google, fb, windows in goa
<lxg> no jabber
<lxg> but i think all necessary stuff is installed
<lxg> what could i be missing?
<holstein> lxg: what are you wanting to add jabber too?
<lxg> yup, want to add a jabber account
<holstein> cool.. what are you wanting to add jabber to?
<lxg> :) to empathy
<holstein> lxg: im not sure i follow
<holstein> i thought both of those were clients?
<lxg> ok, i've installed empathy and want to add a jabber account now
<lxg> it opens the online-accounts interface
<holstein> it?
<lxg> and presents me several account types
<lxg> it -> there's a button "account settings"
<lxg> among the account types are google, fb, live, krb ... but no jabber
<holstein> sure
<holstein> jabber is a client
<lxg> no, jabber is a protocol (or better, xmpp is the protocoll, jabber is the most common implementation)
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8731493
<holstein> i would ask jabber or whom ever is responsible for said account how you are to connect to it
<lxg> as a matter of fact, on my Gentoo box, I'm using empathy with jabber since ages now
<holstein> cool.. then it should be the same
<lxg> it just won't work on lubuntu ;)
<holstein> how does it not work?
<holstein> is it missing a plugin?
<lxg> as i said, trying to add a jabber/xmpp account, but can't
<holstein> cool.. i would go to #ubuntu since this is not lubuntu specific.. or wait around on another volunteer
<lxg> yes, it might be missing a plugin, but i thought i've already installed all
<lxg> ok, thanks anyway
<holstein> lxg: i would search plugins and remove doubt
<lxg> ok thx
<holstein> http://library.gnome.org/users/empathy/stable/account-jabber.html.en
<holstein> lxg: can you just eport the gentoo settings?
<lxg> good idea, i'll have a look
<holstein> you know that was export*...
<Travis> I am about to convert my other computer to Lubuntu.  I hope this works :D
#lubuntu 2012-12-08
<user20393> Dillo browser won't show images on google image search. How to fix?  Is there a setting in dillorc I need to change?
<user20393> sudo apt-get install dillo
<user20393> dillo settings are in /home/user1/.dillo/dillorc
<Unit193> That's to install it.  Have you tried xxxterm?
<user20393> no what's that?
<user20393> well i have lxterminal and i already installed dillo, but can't get images to show in the browser.
<Unit193> http://www.dillo.org/FAQ.html#q28  That may answer your question, guessing Google redirects images.
<Unit193> !info xxxterm
<ubottu> xxxterm (source: xxxterm): Minimalist's web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.11.3-1 (quantal), package size 170 kB, installed size 421 kB
<user20393> thanks. I followed the dillo instructions, still no images.  Will test xxxterm.
<holstein> i found dillo so light, it didnt do some things i needed
<user20393> I'm fairly sure i had images in dillo 2, but dillo3 won't show images on cnn, google or wikipedia.
<holstein> im quite sure i didnt get features i expected.. some images were not working
<holstein> i say, if you want a modern browser, use one.. otherwise, if you want a light one, you might have to deal with some things "missing"... try midori
<user20393> xxxterm works fine. That will do.
<user20393> cool browser. i like it
<user20393> thanks
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<talis62> Hello everyone!
<marxiano> nas
#lubuntu 2012-12-09
<Travis> Hello
<Travis> Does anyone here know how to get WINE working?  I've tried to, and could not succeed :(
<gajbooks> I'm just kinda reporting a bug/asking for a solution at the same time.
<gajbooks> I'm on a PPC Mac (iBook clamshell) and whenever I try to install to my Firewire drive, the installer crashes after initializing the partitioner.
<gajbooks> Is that something to do with new world boot partitions not working on firewire or something?
<Basomis> Hi. Can anyone help me how to solve this error: "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0"?
<Moewe> no cd player
<Moewe> or no cd?
#lubuntu 2013-12-02
<cousteau`laptop> I just installed Lubuntu (finally! damn laptop did not cooperate)
<cousteau`laptop> but the font is too tiny.  Since this is for my mother, I'd rather have the font be a bit bigger
<cousteau`laptop> can I change the font dpi somewhere?
<holstein> should be in appearance settings
<cousteau`laptop> on "customize appearance and behavior", "Font" tab, I only have options for anti-alias, optimization, and sub-pixel
<cousteau`laptop> (also, if the cursor could be a bit larger, that'd be great...  can't cursor size be customized?)
<holstein> i find size settings under the window border settings
<holstein> cousteau`laptop: yes.. everything can be customized.. just maybe not easily
<cousteau`laptop_> ...laptop went poof
<cousteau`laptop_> and it'll probably do that again a few times
<cousteau`laptop_> I suspect a temperature problem; however the "temperature monitor" applet doesn't seem to get refreshed frequently
<cousteau`laptop_> anyway, gotta go, night!
<nannes> Hey :)
<nannes> I'm a happy Lubuntian
<nannes> but I'm encountering a really annoying problem since lubuntu 13.04 (and still there in 13.10)
<nannes> I start by saying that I'm not the only one, there's a whole bunch of Lubuntu users (friends of mine) claiming this same issue
<nannes> It's about lxpanel. It crashes randomly, in average about Once a Day.. sometimes more, sometimes les
<cousteau> nannes, I think I remember that from 10.04
<cousteau> anyway, have you reported a bug?  that'd be helpful
 * cousteau <-- not a developer, just suggesting
<nannes> yeah, the automatic bug report worked for me
<juanantonio> Hello. I got a P3 10 Gb Hdd & 256 Mb RAM running Lub 10.10 without problems. Shoud I update to 13.10? Will it work?
<wxl> juanantonio: sorry to say, but i do not suggest it. maybe if you never ever use the browser XD
<juanantonio> hehehe
<juanantonio> well, not so much
<juanantonio> for that purpose, I got another PC
<juanantonio> but I heard about a lighter browser
<juanantonio> I like Chromium, but it would be very useful if it were something lighter...mainly for the RAM
<wxl> i find all browsers problematic with RAM when it comes to that much memory
<wxl> even 512, juanantonio
<wxl> EXCEPT for w3m
<wxl> (or any other text-only browser)
<wxl> if you run w3m in a compatible terminal like urxvt (which i personally like better than lxterminal), you'll even get inline images. plus it has mouse support.
<juanantonio> Oh
<juanantonio> I didn't know that
<wxl> yeah, it's pretty neat
<wxl> the package you want is called w3m-img
<juanantonio> I will try later, thanks
<wxl> there's another one that's just w3m that's not compiled with inline image support so don't get that one
<nannes> guys where is the Xresources in Lubuntu ?
<leszek> hi
<nannes> hi leszek
<entreri> hello there, I have a netbook with a broken screen, so I tried to set up a second monitor and so far everything is good but my problem is, even if I press "Save" for my configs, everytime I reboot, I need to set up the configs again, it doesn't save.... any idea ?
<nannes> entreri: I think you should run the command that shows MonitorSettings via ROOT
<nannes> For the "Save" feature to work you *must* be root
<nannes> so.... what's your lubuntu version?
<nannes> entreri: Are you still there? I can give you the exact command
<nannes> <entreri> hello there, I have a netbook with a broken screen, so I tried to set up a second monitor and so far everything is good but my problem is, even if I press "Save" for my configs, everytime I reboot, I need to set up the configs again, it doesn't save.... any idea ?
<nannes> <nannes> entreri:  you should run the command that shows MonitorSettings via ROOT
<entreri> nannes: I'm there
<nannes> entreri: the right command is:  sudo lxrandr
<nannes> Then the SAVE feature will work! ;)
<entreri> I'll try that
<entreri> but it's just frustrating we have to do that, lubuntu is supposed to be ubuntu and work out-of-the-box right ?
<entreri> nannes: I have to reboot to be sure it worked, so I reboot and let you know
<entreri> nannes: it didn't work
<entreri> : (
<entreri> It says "configurations saved!" when I click the save button
<entreri> reboot, not saved
<nannes> naa
<nannes> did you run it with sudo?
<entreri> both sudo and normal user
<wxl> does it work with xrandr instead?
<wxl> it's command line only but lxrandr's the front end to it
<wxl> maybe it's broken
<entreri> wxl: I'll try that thanks
#lubuntu 2013-12-03
<ainx> hello
 * wxl waves to ainx 
<ainx> hi wxl
<ainx> wxl, do you now someapplication for linux as sambroadcaster ?
<wxl> ainx: what type of server are you connecting to?
<ainx> shoutcast
<wxl> mixxx. it's really more dj software than "radio" software if you will but it's incredibly powerful.
<wxl> another option is idjc
<ainx> i'm use it now
<wxl> you use what?
<ainx> but it's not working good
<wxl> why not?
<holstein> i used to use BUTT, broadcast using this tool.. to icecast.. or darkice out of JACK
<ainx> i'm use mixxx
<ainx> idjc i don't know if i install it
<wxl> again, what's wrong with mixxx?
<wxl> have you tried joining the #mixxx channel for support?
<ainx> if i use mixxx my computer hang up
<wxl> which version of mixxx are you using? on what hardware?
<ainx> 1.10.1
<ainx> core 2 duo
<wxl> pffht
<ainx> 2.8ghz 1gb ram
<wxl> that makes no sense
<wxl> should work gloriously
<wxl> i've had it working on MUCH lower end hardware
<ainx> i don't know hoq
<ainx> eh?
<ainx> are you?
<wxl> how are you running it? do you have a million other things running at the same time?
<Unit193> Tried removing the config and trying again?
<wxl> join #mixxx channel for support perhaps?
<ainx> ok i check this stuff
<wxl> butt sucks
<holstein> works as advertised
<ainx> really suck?
<qingluo> hi all, i wanna to mask boot details. how can i do to instead of log show with boot image just like normal ubuntu or centos etc.
<leszek> hi
<RickWeaver> hi guys
<RickWeaver> i have installed the Lubuntu yesterday and I have a question: some application does not have any window border, there is no icon to minimize or close the window
<RickWeaver> what can i do with that?
<ainx>  /join #bizshells
<ainx> sorry
<theteju> hello
<theteju> I need help. I am confused, I used to run Lubuntu on one of my netbook do not know which version, but now I am unable to install
<theteju> the installation never makes it to finish. Is my netbook not strong enough for 13.04 onwards?
<wxl> possible, theteju. try alternate instaler.
<theteju> I have AMD athlon XP-M  +2000 processor with 1 GB ram
<wxl> still, try
<theteju> I tried alternate installer, with no success
<wxl> that is quite strange
<wxl> where does it stop at? how long has it been stopped?
<bioterror> with one 1GB I would run regular x86
<bioterror> go with the 32bit
<theteju> with alternate installer ,, it fails all the way at the end, as If it can not load the graphics
<bioterror> alternate installer does not load graphics, it just installs them
<bioterror> with alternate installer you can check installation progress with alt+function key
<bioterror> was it alt+f2 or what
<theteju> yes,,  alternate installer, let me create partition, copies files everything goes, but upon restart it never makes it to the log in screen
<theteju> I tried twice.
<wxl> where does it take you?
<bioterror> then twiddle with the kernel paramters
<bioterror> like noacpi noapic etc.
<theteju> do you guys think my processor is good enough to run the latest version of Lubuntu ?
<theteju> it is rated at 1.7 GHz if you just google.
<bioterror> Steve Jobs would say something about GHz myth
<bioterror> but that was before switchin from PPC to x86 :D
<theteju> currently I have PClinuxOS running on it,, but I hate it,, as My network card is not working on that system Lubuntu used to work flawlessly
<theteju> my stupid netbook does not support usb boot
<theteju> unfortunately everytime I have to burn an DVD
<theteju> ok , I am downloading latest regular Iso,, will see what happens
<edburns> I'm running into some upgrade trouble going from 13.04 to 13.10.
<edburns> I have posted on the forum about it.
<edburns> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191476
<edburns> wxl: Are you here?
<edburns> wxl: Hello?
<theteju> hello guys,
<theteju> Tried it again, whole installation goes smooth, but upon restart , I am stuck at the Lubuntu logo on the screen
<theteju> it never makes it to the desktop
<theteju> The screen is stuck with "Lubuntu logo and five blue dots"
<theteju> any one??
<nannes> edburns: I think you should use 12.04lts as suggested on the forum
<Unit193> On first power on, hit shift and edit the boot option taking out  quiet splash
<Unit193> (There is no Lubuntu LTS.)
<edburns> nannes: But what about all the data and config I already have on the Lubuntu 13.04 system?
<nannes> edburns: Data == ? What kind of data?
<edburns> Documents and such.
<nannes> and config.... of which programs? cause everything can be backupED
<edburns> nannes: Re: config: Getting it to work with my local printer.
<nannes> edburns: You temporairily store them into an external device
<nannes> theteju: It looks like a graphical problem
<nannes> Can you access tty1/2/... with  Ctrl ALT F1 ?
<nannes> or F2 / F3    etc.
<edburns> nannes: Let me try that.
<nannes> edburns: no sorry it was for theteju
<edburns> nannes: Ah.  Ok.
<nannes> edburns: You actually cannot boot your lubuntu-box due to kernel incompatibilities right?
<edburns> nannes: I can, but only when I select the 3.8.x kernel.
<nannes> sorry But I'm doing support in so many channels I can get lost :S
<edburns> nannes: Yes, I can when I select the 3.8.0-33-generic kernel.
<nannes> ok, and ... is it a problem? I mean, if 3.8 works, isn't it ok for you?
<edburns> nannes: I guess it is.
<edburns> I need to be educated.
<nannes> why
<nannes> oh ok :)
<edburns> What is the relationship between lubuntu versions, such as 13.04 and 13.10, and kernel versions, such as 3.8.0-33-generic and 3.11.0-13-generic ?
<edburns> nannes: ?
<nannes> What do you mean?
<nannes> Do you wanna know the differences between the two or what?
<theteju> nannes : not ctrl alt F1 or any other F keys does not get me to text screen
<theteju> nannes; I am trying to boot from live CD now and let you know, whats there in the logs
<edburns> nannes: I had Lubuntu 13.04.  I guess that implied kernel 3.8.0-33-generic.  I said, "Yes" when lubuntu asked me if I wanted to upgrade to Lubuntu 13.10.  When that was done, I had 3.11.0-13-generic.
<theteju> nannes: it look like graphic driver issue
<edburns> If I run my Lubuntu 13.10 system with the  3.8.0-33-generic kernel, then do I really still have a lubuntu 13.10 system?
<theteju> Unfortunately I do not know how to fix it :(
<nannes> edburns: Of course. Different Lubuntu versions have different kernel versions
<nannes> Because times goes on... and kernel gets updated
<nannes> gets new drivers for the most recent devices, and also some fixes for the old ones
<nannes> But in your case, I think you don't need them, cause you didn't complain for any issue not working
<edburns> nannes: Well, I guess I want to know how to make it so GRUB always boots the 3.8.0-33-generic kernel, since the 3.11.0-13-generic flat out does not work at all.
<nannes> considering, instead, that the newest kernel doesn't even let you boot, then... I can say there are no doubts
<theteju> and of course  the live cd also does not make it to graphics
<nannes> edburns: That's very simple, you just need to edit a special file
<nannes> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nannes> but very carefully, It's delicate. I can help you with that
<edburns> nannes: ok.
<edburns> It says, "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE".
<edburns> Hmm.
<theteju> nannes: is there any command to boot in safe graphical mode?
<nannes> edburns: I did edit it. That sentence is in there to avoid newbies from modifying it causing malfunctioning problems
<edburns> nannes: Let me pastebin my current grub.cfg
<Unit193> Um, no.  It says right below it why you aren't supposed to edit it. >_<
<nannes> theteju: Of course, there is a grub parameter. BUT I would suggest you to try another way first
<Unit193> theteju: Did you try booting removing the boot options  quiet splash  or adding  nomodeset  ?
<nannes> You should try  the  "nomodeset" parameter
<deleted_> you can edit your grub file lol
<edburns> nannes: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3712429
<Unit193> deleted_: Sure, but the next time you update your kernel, grub, initramfs, or who knows what else it'll just overwrite any modifications you made.
<edburns> Unit193: I tend to agree.
<edburns> If you have a code generating system, it's better to make the changes upstream.
<theteju> OK : trying nomodeset anything else?
<nannes> theteju:  this is the way: when you get to grub, you select your Ubuntu, but instead of pressing enter, you press 'E' key. You'll get to the boot string. In there you should remove "quiet splash" and put "nomodeset" instead. (of course without quotes)
<theteju> acpi =off  or noapic?
<theteju> or Option F6 allows me to select nomodeset
<nannes> theteju: F6 is only for the installation process
<theteju> ok hold on
<nannes> edburns: well, then of course you can just remove the newest kernel, and its grub entry will disappear
<edburns> nannes: That seems reasonable.
<nannes> That's if you wanna avoid editing grub.cfg
<Unit193> edburns: Trying to stick with a Raring kernel in Saucy?  The ramifications of that will be no security updates for it.
<edburns> Unit193: Yes, that was what I was worried about.
<edburns> Of course, this is just an old laptop that always runs inside my home firewall.
<Unit193> Sure, and either way you go, good to know what the downside is. :)
<theteju> nannes : nomodeset ,,, I saw bunch of texts while it tried to boot but I am again stuck with nothing on the screen, ...... (booting from livecd)
<nannes> theteju: Sorry.. haven't you already installed it?!
<edburns> Unit193: That's why I was trying to get the kernel that came with 13.10 to work.  But all the advice seems to be: don't bother, reinstall the system fresh with Ubuntu 12.04
<theteju> Yes I have already installed it
<edburns> I don't want to do that because I like lxde and the feel of Lubuntu.
<edburns> nannes: And I can do that from within GRUB itself, right?
<nannes> theteju: Then why are you trying to boot from the liveCD ?!
<nannes> edburns: do what?
<edburns> nannes: Delete the 3.1.11 kernel entry?
<nannes> From GRUB? Are you kidding' :)
<nannes> I told you to uninstall the kernel package, for it to disappear from grub
<theteju> nannes : booting from the hard drive, does not show me any grub option, I am straight to the "Lubuntu Logo" and stuck there.
<nannes> So you *must* do it into a booted system.. sudo apt-get remove
<Unit193> edburns: So, you installed the kernel and all, did you try to get more verbose output from grub to see exactly what went wrong, or regenerating the initramfs?
<theteju> nannes : the system has only Lubuntu
<theteju> Hitting E or anything while booting does not do anything
<edburns> Unit193: I did neither of those things.
<nannes> theteju: For the grub screen to appear, hold shift
<Unit193> Well, I'd say it'd be worth a shot.
<edburns> Unit193: Sure, can you tell me how to try that?
<edburns> Unit193: All the diagnostic information I obtained is in the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191476
<theteju> ok wait
<Unit193> edburns: Well, you could purge the 3.11 kernel then reinstall it, or you could  sudo update-initramfs -c -k all
<edburns> Unit193: Now I have a correspondence question.  If I boot into the 3.8 kernel and do the update-initramfs, does that apply to all kernels on the system?
<edburns> Unit193: In other words, does each kernel have its own initramfs?
<theteju> nannes : ok, upon holding screen I see computername @ login and it starting  ... and then blank screen again
<theteju> Perhaps thats because, I choose to log in with out password during installation
<Unit193> edburns: Yes, each kernel gets it's own initramfs, and this command re-creates all of them.  You can modify the -k all  switch to just create the new one.
<theteju> But I do not get to the grub screen
<edburns> Unit193: I'd like to not modify the 3.8 one, just the 3.11 one.
<theteju> nannes : I appreciate your support
<theteju> is there any other key I can try to get to grub menu?
<edburns> Unit193: How do I discover the set of valid values for update-initramfs ?
<edburns> That is, for the -k argument.
<edburns> Is it the actual kernel name, such as "3.11.0-13-generic"?
<Unit193> Yes.
<nannes> theteju: That's so strange--- try holding/releasing shift   but also ESCAPE sometimes
<nannes> maybe it's the right instant that you're missing
<edburns> Unit193: I'll give that a shot.
<nannes> I mean, destroy that keyboard with shift and/or escape, theteju  ;) ;)
<Unit193> edburns: If that's a no-go, have grub show you more verbose output.
<theteju> ok
<theteju> ;)
<theteju> ok got to the grub menu
<theteju> hit "E'
<nannes> theteju: select the ubuntu entry and hit  E... ok
<nannes> now you should see the whole boot string
<nannes> look for                 quiet splash
<edburns> Unit193: How do I do that?
<theteju> ok
<theteju> and replace it with "nomodeset"
<theteju> ?
<Unit193> edburns: While booting, hit shift to bring up the menu (if required), then E to edit the selected option, and scroll down and remove  quiet splash  or edit /etc/default/grub to make that change stick. (running update-grub afterwards.)
<theteju> nannes: no Luck, I think I need to load correct module for my graphic card
<theteju> nothing comes up on the screen
<theteju> nannes: isn't vesa is the most basic graphic driver?
<nannes> theteju: ok, but I mean, when you can't boot to graphic mode you could normally be able to enter tty1 nuh?!
<nannes> aren't you?
<theteju> I could not..
<theteju> tty1 : should come on when I press ctrl alt F1 , correct?
<theteju> i tried, xforcevesa, and now I see bunch of messages while loading,, but it gets stuck
<theteju> the last line reads " starting Send an event to indicate plymouth is up
<edburns> Unit193: Well, the update-initramfs option didn't work.
<edburns> Unit193: Let me see  about more verbose output.
<Unit193> Bah. :/
<nannes> plymouth? on lubuntu? are you kidding?
<nannes> ohoh nothing, that's even in lubuntu
<nannes> didn't know it :S
<nannes> So bad
<edburns> Unit193: Last line is about Probing EISA bus 0.
<edburns> Unit193: That's where it stops.
<theteju> nannes: what can I put on grub to load the most basic graphic driver option
<nannes> theteju: Besides nomodset, have you tried acpi=off   OR  nolapic   instead?
<nannes> theteju: It should do that by default, when it realizes that the normal driver isn't working
<theteju> nannes : where should I add all those options , I mean which line?
<Unit193> edburns: Bug #1251816
<ubottu> bug 1251816 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot failure with saucy kernel 3.11 probing eisa" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251816
<nannes> theteju: Anyway, the safemode should be included in the "recovery mode"
<nannes> theteju: Always replacing "quiet splash"
<nannes> theteju: you remove them, and try with acpi=off
<nannes> if it doesn't work, your last try can be nolapic
<theteju> ok
<nannes> Then, if Even nolapic works, you should use "recovery mode" http://i.stack.imgur.com/flb5H.png that includes safeGraphics mode
<edburns> Unit193: Wow, how about that.
<Unit193> edburns: Yep, so it's known and they're making some progress on it, good to know and now you have something to follow.  As a workaround, stick with 3.8 for now, and monitor that bug.
<edburns> Unit193: That's pretty much a happy ending, as far as this goes.  Thanks.
<Unit193> Sure, bummer there's no fix right now, but all in all not too shabby.
<nannes> when the bug will get a fix, there will already be available the next lubuntu LTS
<nannes> :D
<nannes> and... everything will just work fine
<theteju> nannes : i am giving up
<nannes> theteju: why? :O
<theteju> Now again I cant get to the grub menu ,, hitting all the keys... as My system got tolerent lol
<edburns> Thanks everyone.  Bye bye.
<theteju> ok I am back
<theteju> trying acpi=off first
<nannes> ok ;)
<theteju> NO luck, now trying nolapic
<nannes> ufff:(
<nannes> I mean, we need at least access to a terminal
<theteju> nannes: there is no recovery mode option on my grub menu
<nannes> theteju: Lubuntu version?
<theteju> I believe, its the graphic card, 13.10
<theteju> the latest
<nannes> great. I can give you the recovery boot parameters so that you can manually put them on
<nannes> are u still there? alive? :D
<nannes> theteju: ^^
<theteju> I am alive
<theteju> lets do this
<nannes> theteju: I'm just curious, how the heck did you make the installation if there was this boot problem :S
<theteju> well, I chose install, option from live cd and all went well
<theteju> the screen resolution was perfect during installation
<nannes> oh ..
<theteju> OK wait, has it something to do with my partition selections,, i made
<theteju> my own partitions,,,
<theteju> like  /   /tmp    /home    /usr and swap
<nannes> :S
<nannes> well that's no problem, just... you should know what you're doing when you do something like that
<nannes> What kind of partition table did you use? GPT or MBR ?
<theteju> nannes : Oh I dont know that.
<nannes> :O
<nannes> ok, do you have any other OS installed in there? winzozz?
<theteju> nannes : I had, PClinuxOS installed
<theteju> nannes: I am going to try reinstall and this time let the CD pick its own partition
<theteju> or I will just do /swap  ,  / and /home
<theteju> nannes: should I try that?
<nannes> well, calm, I don't think it will change that much
<nannes> it's just so strange that you don't have recovery mode
<nannes> to add it to the grub you need to boot another OS, and edit grub.cfg
<theteju> ok wait
<theteju> I got to recovery option, it was under ubuntu advance
<theteju> boot from there?
<nannes> yes :)
<theteju> nannes: i am on the recovery menu
<theteju> nannes : drop to root shell ?
<nannes> Can you list are the available entries?
<theteju> resume, clean, dpkg, grub, network, root, system-summary
<nannes> isn't there a safe-graphics mode?
<theteju> NO,
<theteju> Can't we check the logs, by going to root shell?
<nannes> of course we can
<nannes> I wouldn't even waste time with logs, I think I should focus on the hw. That's the issue. Do you have internet (LAN) connection in there?
<theteju> ok I am in the /var/log
<theteju> NO I do not,, Only wireless
<theteju> I am at my college
<nannes> and is it working now? can you check yourself or you need help?
<theteju> nannes : I am trying , :P
<nannes> is the wlan password-protected theteju?
<theteju> NO there is an open network here at college
<theteju> I am not sure how to configure via command line though
<nannes> Great.  I can help you
<nannes> sudo ifconfig     shows the available interfaces. run it
<theteju> says command not found
<nannes> I hope you won't need any wireless driver for the chipset to work, or you're fucked up ;P
<nannes> are you kidding? come on, ifconfig
<theteju> strange, even lspci command not found
<nannes> ohhh you're already root, don't use sudo
<nannes> lspci not found o.O
<theteju> ok
<theteju> ifconfig
<nannes> man, did your system mount all the necessary partitions? (tmp,home,etc) ?
<theteju> I dont see my wlan0
<theteju> nannes : I am sensing, its the partition issue
<nannes> Yes, if you can't run lspci there's a big problem with partitions
<nannes> the   mount   command will show you all the mounted partitions
<theteju> mount command,, looks like they are mounted
<theteju> nannes : I am going to try reinstall
<nannes> yeah, great decision
<theteju> nannes : lspci does not work,, but lsmod works
<theteju> nannes : how to check video module is loaded on lsmod or not?
<nannes> :/
<nannes> man
<nannes> really
<nannes> it's really an odd issue
<theteju> video   18777 0  "lsmod | grep video"
<nannes> Anywa, you could also try  lshw
<theteju> command not found
<nannes> great. reinstall.
<nannes> lol
<theteju> yep : no module loaded for Graphic card
<theteju> now quick question before I try that
<theteju> is there any way we can find out what module loads during install option? for the video card?
<melodie> theteju with the Xorg logs
<melodie> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<theteju> OK guys, On my way to reinstall.
<theteju> This time, I will let the system decide partitions
<theteju> :P
<theteju> See,,, install option, the screen loads up with beautiful UI on this screen
<nannes> what a bummer, uh? :P
<theteju> I know, it walks me through,, install process,,, and then f*** me up
<theteju> nannes : I erased all partition,, will pick only three basics,, /  swap and /home
<theteju> nannes: any advise?
<theteju> on partitioning
<nannes> theteju: It depends on the hdd size
<theteju> only 40
<theteju> GB
<theteju> I created 10g  /     3 gb swap and remainiing /home
<nannes> That's reasonable
<theteju> first is /  second is /home (logical)  third is Swap  (primary)
<nannes> ok
<nannes> Are you sure your hdd is in good conditions? Have you recently done an hdd test?
 * theteju crossing fingures
<theteju> it was running previous OS fine
<theteju> I just could not get network card working on PClinuxOS ,,, so,,
<theteju> its copying files... lets see...
<mrbean> Hi, xfce4 in xubuntu is different from the one in lubuntu, why? what packages lubuntu doesn't install? or is it due to the graphic card.
<nannes> mrbean: The xfce4 metapackage is the same in all the *ubuntu distros
<mrbean> ok. I installed lubuntu with xfce4, then I downloaded the xubuntu iso, and they are different. Could it be my video memory? both 13.10
<nannes> Your nickname is very adequate to the situation
<nannes> Why install Lubuntu if you want xfce as DE?!?!
<mrbean> hahaha, you're so funny.
<mrbean> I don't want xfce4, it's something I noticed.
<nannes> And also, why do you think the size of an installation ISO should be equal to the size of your installed distro with your weird modifications?!
<mrbean> Sorry, did I talk about size? when?
<nannes> oh ok.
<nannes> So... you installed lubuntu, and next installed xfce over it. Where's the sense?
<mrbean> I meant lubuntu and xubuntu regarding XFCE4, not the install size.
<nannes> can you please answer my last question?
<mrbean> Sorry, it's called curiosity.
<mrbean> Next time I'll ask for your permission to install packages or not in my computer. Next saturday.
<mrbean> Really helpul, thank you.
<Unit193> Well...  Easy answer, default config.
<theteju> WOW ,,, people are rude !!
<theteju> This is all because, of XBOX and PS4s   :P
<Unit193> nannes: Might be more helpful to actually answer the question if you know it, and if not leaving it to someone that does would be the more helpful thing.
<nannes> I would have answered Unit193, he just ran away too quickly. I'm chatting in many rooms, and encounter so many weird people that sometimes I answer like that. Again, If I had read "curiosity" before he quitted, I would have answered. Sorry anyway, didn't want to be rude, but just coherent
<theteju> I dont see your fault nannes
<theteju> he just did not have patience.. ,, (again in my opinion) lol,, and I blame Xbox or PS3;4 for loss of patience,, May be apple devices too
<theteju> hehehehe
<theteju> Damm,,, I am stuck again on lubuntu log on screen
<theteju> which means,, the driver loaded for install process ,, is the one works for my PC,, upon installation, what ever the driver or module loads ,, does not work
#lubuntu 2013-12-04
<theteju> alright guys
<theteju> I am giving up
<melodie> theteju you seem to have lots of
<melodie> theteju I would like to suggest something to you: have you even used the plop boot manager to try booting to usb on machines which can't?
<melodie> if the plop boot on CD would work on that machine of your's then you could try as many distros as  you would want from usb, all using just one CD burned and not more
<theteju> no I have not
<melodie> I get the url for you?
<theteju> would be perfect
<melodie> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<melodie> the one version which worked best for me was the
<melodie> http://download.plop.at/files/bootmngr/plpbt-5.0.13.zip
<melodie> this one
<melodie> not even free for commercial use ;)
<melodie> (it's not free software, but written in assembler, low level language so, and it worked really well on several oldies I had)
<melodie> theteju the other thing which would have been neat would have been to see the full specs of your machine, as in "sudo lshw -sanitize"
<melodie> and you could make a file with the output
<melodie> sudo lshw -sanitize > lshw.txt
<melodie> then paste the content of the newly lshw.txt file to http://pastebin.com for example
<theteju> Melodie :  Should I burn data cd after extracting that zip file?
<melodie> then if let's say, your machine has a hard drive with "ide" instead of recent ones with sata, there is a switch which can be used to boot to it
<theteju> My machine has ide
<melodie> theteju is there an iso in the zip ? I need to check, it's been a long time
<melodie> ha ha
<melodie> then you may want this switch (I seek in my files wait a second)
<melodie> ide.all_generic.ide=1
<melodie> this is what I sometimes use at the end of the kernel boot line
<melodie> the line ends with --
<theteju> yes there is an .iso in the zip
<melodie> it has to be placed just before the final '--'
<melodie> then you can burn it
<melodie> slow burning, so you will get a result which might be better
<melodie> I could also suppose your machine may have a CD reader which is tired, if you boot from a CD with few data, it will tend to work better
<melodie> how much ram does this machine have?
<melodie> if you use the ide generic switch above sayd: you must be careful to respect the exact way it is presented
<theteju> 1 g
<melodie> I had pulled it from a list of "save me" options in an Ubuntu
<melodie> 1 GB is way enough for Lubuntu
<melodie> what is the graphic card?
<theteju> I dont know that
<melodie> do you know where the console is? If so can you check if lswh is installed?
<melodie> lshw lists the hardware
<melodie> ls for list hw for hardware
<theteju> melodie,,, i cant get to the system
<theteju> i am stuck at the log screen Lubuntu,,, this is after fresh install
<melodie> ok, what is the brand and model then?
<theteju> averatec 3200 seriese with AMD athlon processor
<melodie> averatec? Never heard of that brand
<melodie> I look in the web
<melodie> I think I found info
<melodie> stay tuned
<melodie> is that the one? http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2145
<theteju> yes
<theteju> you see,,, on installer amazing video display... but does not work after install
<melodie> so you can't get paste the lightdm login screen? Is that the point?
<melodie> or you just cannot boot?
<melodie> can you reach Grub first?
<theteju> I can't get to grub as well,,, trying all the keys,, but it does not get me to grub anymore
<theteju> I think the hd is dying?
<melodie> not sure what is wrong
<theteju> Melodie,,:  please dont feel bad,, but i have to go,, been trying since 4 hours,, now.. I will join tomorrow
<melodie> I try to think of something
<melodie> theteju tomorrow try to do a dd from the lubuntu iso to a usb stick and boot with the help of the plop boot manager started from CD
<melodie> then next, you could try antiX : very light distro based on Mepis and Debian testing, then see how it goes
<theteju> ok
<theteju> perfect
<melodie> theteju the issue if it comes from the graphics might be
<melodie> the driver: your's: S3 Unichrome display
<theteju> this machine used to run lubuntu 12.04 just fine
<melodie> one of the worst out there
<melodie> theteju then you might like to try the one I put up, here is the presentation (not an official one):
<theteju> oh
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/en/2013/11/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/
<melodie> the graphic of your machine needs the driver openchrome
<melodie> and it might be better in some versions than in others (or less worse let's say)
<theteju> ok,, will try that too
<melodie> :)
<theteju> is that lightweight?
<melodie> it is yes
<melodie> it takes a few components from lxde, but not all of them
<melodie> you will read the description, that should talk to you
<theteju> ok.
<theteju> thanks Melodie
<theteju> hope I will see you tomorrow
<melodie> theteju try to let me know how it goes,
<melodie> one way or the other
<melodie> if you don't see me, drop a word as a comment, or at the related forum?
<theteju> OK
<melodie> theteju I had done contribs to pclos in the paste also
<melodie> same sort of recipe, worked well. :D
<melodie> theteju the one I put up: there are several isos
<melodie> I suggest the latest for your machine
<melodie> well anyhow if you can succeed in booting to usb... there will be more possibilities
<melodie> ok, good night
<theteju> you too
<theteju> thanks much
<melodie> good night
<danux> guys i am trying to compile a program and keep getting this error on "make" --- /usr/bin/ld: ../pdf/libmaitreya_pdf.a(pdffontmanager.o): undefined reference to symbol 'FcPatternAddInteger'
<danux> how to fix this  please help
<holstein> danux: might have to seek support with the program creator
<danux> holstein,  okay i will mail him  thanks for the tip
<holstein> maybe its as simple as a dependancy that is needed.. a font or something easy
<danux> holstein,   google didnt help at all   only clue was this https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/maitreya/?setlang=en  but even that did not help :((
<nannes> Hi everybody
<melodie> hi nannes
<nannes> hi melodie
<Allah> !ops
<ubottu> ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, head_victim, MrChrisDruif, Myrtti, IAmNotThatGuy, stlsaint, Unit193
<nannes> ??
<nannes> Allah: Are you kamikazing?
<genii> nannes: I do not think they will be returning any time soon :)
<nannes> eheheh .d
<AG4> Hi, I've got a celeron D machine that I'm able to install to, but after the reboot, I get the boot flash, and after that a bad screen with many ghost of the login dialog, it won't take the password, I've tried several different displays
<AG4>  I have not tried the alternate install of 13.10...
#lubuntu 2013-12-05
<nannes> Hello
<ExploWare> Bugreporting has 2 wrongs:
<ExploWare> 1. Being only available for (L)Ubuntu-users makes it a real hussle
<ExploWare> 2. Being only available on a (L)Ubuntu system makes impossible to report bugs which prevent a successful instalation
<ExploWare> for me that is, since my old computer died, and my new one comes with windows to start with
<holstein> ExploWare: anyone can report
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> there are ways to report from any OS.. any web browser
<ExploWare> the command ubuntu-bug is not available for windows;)
<holstein> ExploWare: and, thats not the *only* way to report
<ExploWare> Oh, I didn't see those on the site
<ExploWare> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs doesnt refer to any other way of reporting
<ExploWare> So I report my bug here: the Desktop installer for 13.10 crashes, but thats reported in the known bugs, BUT: That means I need the Alternative installer, which doesn't work with USB keyboards on systems
<holstein> !bugs | ExploWare
<ubottu> ExploWare: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> ExploWare: the bit about "for other ways to report bugs"
<ExploWare> So I report my bug here: the Desktop installer for 13.10 crashes, but thats reported in the known bugs, BUT: That means I need the Alternative installer, which doesn't work with USB keyboards (on systems which do have PS/2 connectors)
<holstein> ExploWare: the wiki's are editable as well, if you feel something else needs to be referenced
<holstein> ExploWare: this is not the place to report bugs.. you could get someone to help confirm a bug..
<holstein> ExploWare: i woul confirm the md5 sum.. i would try nomodeset
<ExploWare> it happens to be a known bug on google, just not on lubuntu launchpad
<ExploWare> http://bugs.kali.org/view.php?id=63
<holstein> !kali
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<holstein> ExploWare: if you are using kali, use their support venues.. lubuntu/ubuntu doesnt use the kali bug tracker
<ExploWare> exactly my point, isn't it?
<ExploWare> I'm using Lubuntu
<ExploWare> kali has already resolved this issue
<holstein> ExploWare: kali is not ubuntu.. nor lubuntu
<holstein> ExploWare: the issue could be quite different.. or irrelevant
<holstein> i would download the normal lubuntu iso, not the alternate.. confirm the md5 sum
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ExploWare> nope... to bad it is quite the same issue and very likely to be the same. Since there are lubuntu users reporting the problem
<holstein> then, if you get a black screen, try..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ExploWare: then, if you still have issues, try and be more specific about the error messages you are getting either here, and/or a mailing list, or in a bug report.. try and get someone to confirm the issue
<ExploWare> I'm a quite experienced user, MD5 hashes matched, destop and alternative. Nomodeset is a thing I can try, although it has nothing to do with the graphics
<holstein> ExploWare: what specifically is the issue then? if not the graphics?
<ExploWare> and jumping back to the reporting bugs: I can not find anything on other ways for reporting
<ExploWare> holstein: The keyboard does not work
<ExploWare> The boot menu (first thing to show when booting from a USB disk or DVD) works, I can select the right line, for example Install Lubuntu of Check disk for errors
<ExploWare> but when I select Install Lubuntu it starts the installer, and comes up with the language selection. At that point the keyboard (nor mouse for that matter) work. The powerlight on my mouse is even switched off)
<ExploWare> Like in the bug reported on the Kali site I just showed you in a link
<ExploWare> It's most likely the init.rd package doesn't have/load the HID module
<holstein> ExploWare: you can just go to launchpad and report from there
<ExploWare> http://4chandata.org/g/trying-to-install-lubuntuboot-from-CDlanguage-selection-screenno-keyboardOS-war-general-a147117
<holstein> ExploWare: the iso load fine for me, and many others.. so its likely related to some of your hardware specifically
<ExploWare> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1017635
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1017879 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1017635 External USB keyboard stops working when d-i starts" [Critical,Fix released]
<holstein> ExploWare: so, the only issue is the USB keyboard failing during the install?
<ExploWare> Yes
<holstein> all i can think of are work arounds
<ExploWare> And that only applies to the ALTERNATIVE installer
<holstein> ExploWare: why not use the regular one?
<holstein> have you tried the mini iso? does it meet your needs?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ExploWare> and I need that one since the DESKTOP image has a known bug affecting me
<holstein> ExploWare: the desktop one will likely be getting the most attention.. so the alternate doesnt work with the USB.. the desktop has a different bug? and you havnet commented about the mini.. correct?
<ExploWare> Correct. So: is there a miniCD for Lubuntu ? Or will I be able to select a Lubuntu-desktop package during such an instalation
<holstein> ExploWare: the mini is mini.. has no DE. its small you install and add what you like/want/need afterwards
<ExploWare> Ah, ok
<holstein> ExploWare: i havent been in a scnario where i have bothered with USB like that during the install
<holstein> i did run into that on a server machine i was sitting up that had only USB and no PS/2, years back.. but i just took the hard drive to another box and installed
<ExploWare> I will give the minicd a try than. Thank you for thinking along
<qewzee> is it possible to automatically switch to desktop the active application-window is on? like click on thundebirds incoming mail popup and switch to the desktop thunderbird uses
<junka> how many people are working for lubuntu?
<junka> dead people
#lubuntu 2013-12-06
<nannes> !info firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:017-2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Guest61838> hello
<Guest61838> can anyone take a look please ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20416050/undo-lubuntu-install
<ianorlin> how can I help?
<Guest61838> i did sudo-apt get install lubuntu, restarted computer, then instead of running Uubntu 13.04, my computer is running Lubuntu, but It's bad because no dock and no app search .... i want to undo it'
<ianorlin> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/ this will help you if you want to undo it
<Guest61838> thank you
<Guest61838> problem: I don't have a terminal
<ianorlin> can you press control alt f1 to get to a terminal
<ianorlin> then log in
<Guest61838> i can go to that terminal but it asks me to log in and i have no idea what else to do
<Guest61838> how do i log in?
<ianorlin> and control alt f7
<ianorlin> enter username and password
<Guest61838> o wait i did it
<Guest61838> thx
<Guest61838> problem: I can't paste that string of commands
<ianorlin> hit control alt f7 to get back and maybe then try control alt t to open a terminal from the gui
<Guest61838> ahhh yes thanks!!
<Guest61838> ok im getting this error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest61838> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wxl> are you using more than one package manager at a time, Guest61838 ?
<wxl> e.g. trying to run apt-get while you have synaptic open in the background?
<Guest61838> np
<Guest61838> no
<Guest61838> uhh
<wxl> try lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Guest61838> k?
<wxl> you get nothing?
<Guest61838> yea
<wxl> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<wxl> that should fix you up
<Guest61838> thx
<testerperson> hello, i am trying to uninstall lubuntu or make it suitable for work ... i tried uninstalling it with the tips i was given earlier on this channel, but it didn't work
<testerperson> ianorlin ..
<asda> hello ..... so im still trying  to uninstall lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: Uninstall as in... what?
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: Do you want to replace Lubuntu with something else?
<asda> i had ubuntu 13.04, i typed "sudo apt-get install lubuntu", i restarted, now I have lubuntu, and it's worse
<asda> does anyone have any idea how that works? can i undo it?
<Unit193> Couldn't have, E: Unable to locate package lubuntu
<asda> what?
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: Did you mean [ sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ]?
<asda> i don't know if i did or not. do you recommend i run that now
<asda> unit193, are you just spying into my computer?
<Unit193> asda: Clearly, has nothing to do with the package 'lubuntu' not existing. </sarcasm>
<Unit193> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<asda> i actually just tried that though is the thing
<asda> didn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: Open a terminal and hit the up arrow a few times until you see what you wrote and then type it here
<asda> you mean to install lubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: No no no no no, I need to know what command you used to actually install it...
<asda> i cant find it in the history
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh...
<bioterror> we could find if you used same nickname
<bioterror> and not changing it all the time
<asda> i have used 3 nicknames in total on the lubuntu irc channel
<asda> what name are you looking for
<SonikkuAmerica> bioterror: I think asda means the command history in the terminal.
<asda> i dont even know how to change my name in the terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: Type in [ sudo apt-cache policy lubuntu-desktop ] and see what happens.
<asda> lubuntu-desktop:
<asda>   Installed: (none)
<asda>   Candidate: 0.48
<asda>   Version table:
<asda>      0.48 0
<asda>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe amd64 Packages
<asda> macs@macsplean:~/code/my_apps/rails_apps/satisfactory/wednesday$
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, OK, that's not installed, how about [ sudo apt-cache policy lxde ]?
<asda> not installed
<asda> @SonnikuAmerica
<wxl> asda: why don't you just keep lubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: Now do the same thing for lubuntu-*
<asda> wexl: i can't move windows, for one. the window key no longer lets me search for programs.
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: He doesn't appear to actually have it...
<wxl> the former problem is weird, the latter is easy
<asda> sudo apt-cache policy lubuntu
<asda> N: Unable to locate package lubuntu
<asda> sudo apt-cache policy lubuntu
<asda> N: Unable to locate package lubuntu
<asda> sudo apt-cache policy lubuntu
<asda> N: Unable to locate package lubuntu
<asda> i dont have a dock
<asda> haha
<asda> meant to copy/paste that once
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> Last one, openbox installed?
<asda> Installed: (none)
<asda>   Candidate: 3.5.0-7
<asda>   Version table:
<asda>      3.5.0-7 0
<asda>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe amd64 Packages
<asda>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Unit193> So you have nothing that makes up Lubuntu.
<asda> uh
<asda> cant i see what i am running
<asda> instead of what i am not running
<Unit193> htop, top, or ps.
<asda> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: My question is, why do you think you have Lubuntu, when you don't?
<asda> because i think i typed "sudo apt-get install lubuntu" restarted then got this
<Unit193> 'lubuntu' isn't a package, it wouldn't have installed a single thing.
<asda> its true i was looking up other operating systems simultaneously
<asda> hold on
<asda> i can try this again
<asda> hmm your'e night no lubuntu package
<asda> what happened, then. ...
<wxl> one doesn't just telnet into lubuntu
<asda> yeah ok
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: Here's a better idea: [ sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit ]
<asda> k
<Unit193> http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/lubuntu-reviews/lubuntu-13-10/ is what Lubuntu looks like, btw.  You could just try installing ubuntu-desktop. :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Then once that all finishes, give me the link it shows you.
<SonikkuAmerica> asda: ^
<ali1234> hi
<ali1234> does lubuntu still use indicator-sound-gtk2?
<Lope> how can I enable consolekit in LXDE?
<Unit193> ali1234: Seems it's using the lxpanel volume plugin, and don't see it in the Task field.
<ali1234> good. because it looks like trusty will be the final nail in the coffin
<Unit193> Yes, that's the default.
<Unit193> Has -applications-gtk2 though.
<Unit193> (Lubuntu doesn't have pulse)
<ali1234> ok. well i'm going to recommend sound-gtk2 finally gets removed completely
<ali1234> since it looks like nobody at all is still using it
<Unit193> Xu and Studio are the only ones that ship, yeah.
<ali1234> then we can just patch the deb in saucy, and forget about it
<Lope> thanks, sorted :)
<Vijay_> How to install Lubuntu v13.10. I have downloaded the iso image file and burned it onto a disk but there is no .exe file or something like setup to install!
<urielvigilant> another question : Lubuntu 13.10 don  t run on acer wlmy 3003 with 1 Gb Ram, the screen start to switching on and off many time and it never reach to part we choose a full install or a try . . , i tryed booth,  cd and ubunutu usb pen persistent , i also tryed ubuntu 13.10 , it odnt run too on it
#lubuntu 2013-12-07
<r00tintheb0x> I've been experimenting with different desktop enviroments on a Gnome Ubuntu install, I've settled on LUbuntu. Is there a way to remove the others without borquing the install?
<nannes> r00tintheb0x: I think it would be much better to directly reinstall Lubuntu, now that you've settled with lxde
<r00tintheb0x> Okay nannes , I thought the same. I've got like, six desktop enviroments on it. Hehe.
<r00tintheb0x> Thanks nannes . :)
<nannes> The reason is: experimenting means installing many things, creating many config files etc.
<nannes> it messes things up too much
<nannes> Yeah, I'm happy you think the same :)
<r00tintheb0x> nannes, not lookin forward to reinstalling wine, etc... for the 23905973th thousand time.
<nannes> uhh
<nannes> well, there's an anthidot for that
<r00tintheb0x> :) Yeah, I've noticed that it isn't quite rite when you rip it down and build it up.
<nannes> you can take the config files for all the most important programs
<r00tintheb0x> On nannes ?
<r00tintheb0x> Oh man, I can reinstall it.. doesn't take that long. I seemed to have lost 4 USB drives anyway.. I'm down to 1 1G.
<nannes> I mean, pidgin for example. thunderbird. firefox
<nannes> I mean, the most boring-to-config programs have specific locations where to save configs
<r00tintheb0x> I use chrome and it syncs. I know what you mean though.
<nannes> ok :))
<r00tintheb0x> Ty though, :)
<nannes> yw... happy that mor eand more people is appreciating lubuntu as much as me
<r00tintheb0x> It's amazing how much quicker lubuntu is than the other alt's.
<nannes> s/is/are
<nannes> yeah :D XD
<r00tintheb0x> Right.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> I started on Slackware 7.
<r00tintheb0x> Linux Desktop's have come a long way.
<nannes> y, and there's much more to come I hope :))
<r00tintheb0x> Most definitely, I may get into developing soon.
<r00tintheb0x> I've been a UNIX Sysadmin for about 10 years.
<r00tintheb0x> Time to flip to development.
<ianorlin> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<nannes> great! Yeah, Good luck with it! :D
 * r00tintheb0x looks @ ianorlin 's link.
<ianorlin> is how to switch back to only lubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> Exxxxcellent... let me check that out before I nuke.
<ianorlin> although after you paste if you want to keep a package you can use backspace to not remove it
<r00tintheb0x> Okay ianorlin , I think i'll get it to default then build back up.
<r00tintheb0x> ianorlin, I have gnome, mate, xfce, xubuntu and cinnamon installed though.
<r00tintheb0x> brb, I'm just going to nuke it. thanks gents.
<r00tintheb0x> Schweet, nice and clean now.
<r00tintheb0x> NOW, to quit distro/desktop hopping. I've had a bad habbit about that, I get bored quickly.
#lubuntu 2013-12-08
<pvl1> ive losted my panel
<Unit193> pvl1: Default config is in /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/
<pvl1> Unit193: i think the problem is ive botched my session settings. is everything Lubuntu by default? not LXDE?
<Unit193> Things tend to be called "Lubuntu" and use a Lubuntu profile, yes.  This is to change some defaults.
<pvl1> is there a way to reconfigure it? ive def botched my settings
<pvl1> rather what package sould i reconfigure
<Unit193> If you messed it up, the config in ~/.config/ is messed up and thus a reconfigure won't work.
<Unit193> Could remove the lxpanel dir in there and copy from where I stated, keeping structure of course.
<pvl1> i think i messed up /usr/share/xsession/
<pvl1> though idk, at least its logging in now
<Unit193> lubuntu-default-settings, then.
<LiuKangWins> would anyone be able to help me with lubuntu arm problem?
<ianorlin> what is the arm problem I am not familar with arm version though
<LiuKangWins> i did a fresh install but when i login, it loops back to the login screen
<LiuKangWins> an incorrect passwd says it's incorrect, but the right one just loops back
<Unit193> What session are you selecting?  Can you switch to a TTY, login, and  startlubuntu ?
<pvl1> thats the same problem i was just having
<LiuKangWins> there are several, like GNOME/Openbox, LX Games, lubuntu, lubuntu netbook, lubuntu nexus 7 session, and openbox
<LiuKangWins> when selecting some, they loop without even waiting to settle and wait for a login
<ianorlin> yes which were you using?
<LiuKangWins> others can be selected but same login problem
<LiuKangWins> lubuntu on it's own isn't looping without password input
<LiuKangWins> when i select openbox, for instance, it won't even let me put in a password unless i type it really fast
<ianorlin> which release 13.04 13.10?
<LiuKangWins> 13.04
<ianorlin> openbox works for me on x86_64 version but different version might have bug
<LiuKangWins> well that's a totally different version, this is on a tablet so completely different issue
<ianorlin> I think arm needs more testers
<pvl1> Unit193: where do i seend cookies in return for the help :)
<LiuKangWins> ya i suppose not many people are experimenting with SoC devices outside of android
<Unit193> To meeeeee. \o/
<Unit193> pvl1: All together then?
<pvl1> yup yup
<pvl1> turns out i didnt even have the package installed
<Unit193> Hah, well that'd be helpful.  Good that you got it.
<pvl1> been trying to figure it out for weeks
<pvl1> kept think it was an x error
<Unit193> Might want to simulate what installing lubuntu-core or lubuntu-desktop would install.
<pvl1> iwanted to do that, but this is an extremely light device, i dont have the resources on it to do soemthing so large
<Unit193> apt-get install -s lubuntu-desktop  (Won't really simulate technically, just show what it'd pull in.)
<pvl1> ooh
<pvl1> i see no act
<pvl1> when i run lsb_release im getting ubuntu 12.10
<pvl1> is that right
<Unit193> If you're on 12.10 it is. :P
<Unit193> That's exactly what that should be telling you, if you wanted to make sure you didn't pin a package (you'd know if you did), you can  grep ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list  too.
<pvl1> im checking my repos now
<pvl1> tiny little atom processor
<pvl1> oh its an intel celeronM 800mhz
<pvl1> oh boy thisll take a while
<Unit193> Hmm?
<pvl1> upgradign to raring
<urielvigilant> A couple a days ago, i conmplained about, impossibility to install Ubuntu and Lubuntu 13.10 on Acer 3003 wlmi friend of mine with usb pen persistent or CD/////DVD , yesterday i tryed with Lubuntu 12.04 , and it worked well ! After install Lubuntu 12.04 it ask me more then 200 mb of updates and i gave it ! what is this ? now is the same then Lubuntu 13.10 after this updates ?
<Unit193> urielvigilant: Nope, you just updated 1204.  Can you grep pae /proc/cpuinfo  ?
<pvl1> pae gives arch Unit193 ?
<urielvigilant> Unit193 , sorry iam newby with that language, can you  translate a litle bit ?
<Unit193> pvl1: PAE is a compatibility feature of the CPU that enables a 32bit OS to use more than 4GB of ram.  Kernels in newer versions require this.
<Unit193> urielvigilant: Sorry.  I'm interested in the output of that command, if you open the menu, accessories, lxterminal and paste that in.
<urielvigilant> iam on the machine now.
<Unit193> Yes.
<urielvigilant> iam not on the machin now, bu ti will
<urielvigilant> tomorrow maybe
<Unit193> Aha, alrighty.
<pvl1> oh kool thanks Unit193 . so if my 4 cores have it, i have the faeture
<Unit193> What?  Can't parse that.  The command I said will report back if the CPU is reporting that it supports that feature.
<urielvigilant> Unit193 the important thing that we have one more Linux user , for now xp half lubuntu 12.04 , but we have !
<pvl1> oh ok. well i guess i have the feature
<urielvigilant> I still not understand why  nether Ubuntu 13.10 nether lubuntu 13,10 does t started on acer 3003 wlmi . Maybe i should also tryed 13.04 does nit ?
<urielvigilant> 10,04 doest started nether 12.04 on my acer 5204 wlmi with 2 gb Ram and lubuntu 13.10 with full install on it , with CD live experience
<urielvigilant> does not i meant!
<ianorlin> 13.10 of any ubuntu flavor needs pae on the processor
<urielvigilant> i have full install of 13.10 lubuntu in acer 5204 wmli and i tryed live cd with 10,04 and also 12.04 and it does nt started !
<ianorlin> how old is this laptop?
<urielvigilant> it s a good idea upgrade 12.04 lubuntu to 13.04 lubuntu if it works on acer 3003 wmli by live cd ? it already have 12.04 lubuntu workin, there is a way to upgrade from it ?
<ianorlin> is it just a black screen?
<urielvigilant> ianorlin : which of those ?  u
<ianorlin> depends you should go into a terminal and type cat /proc/cpuinfo and make sure it has pae flag
<urielvigilant> ianorlin : for 3003 wmli , with 13.10 , then Yes, it changes from switch on to switch of, i mean the creen  on start up and then it doesn start. In case of the mine acer 5204 wmli with a full install of lubutnu 13.10, it  stay indefenitily tryying to start up a live cd with 10,04 or 12.04 and dont start at the end
<ianorlin> how much ram does the 3003 have?
<urielvigilant> for my acer 5204 the result is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6538620/         :   ianorli
<urielvigilant> for my acer 5204 the result is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6538620/         :   ianorlin
<urielvigilant> the 3003 is not mine, its not with me unfortunally
<urielvigilant> ianorlin 3003 have 1 GB ram
<ianorlin> ah ok so live cd should work
<ianorlin> have you checked the md5sum on the download of 13.10 and the disk
<ianorlin> on 13.10 did it get to where you could select check disk for defects?
<urielvigilant> ianorlin : 13.10 dnt work nether live cd nether usb persistent nether on 3003
<ianorlin> could be bad download? can you type md5sum on the download of 13.10
<urielvigilant> ianorlin how to do that =
<ianorlin> open terminal and then type md5sum on the file
<urielvigilant> that command and name of the file next then enter?
<ianorlin> yes
<urielvigilant> i should be on the directory
<urielvigilant> ?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> are you trying to install 32 or 64 bit?
<urielvigilant> 32 bit sure
<urielvigilant> gave me this for 12.04
<urielvigilant> 0fc9564b8fde8ff56100c3d7814fa884  lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ianorlin> no for the 13.10 one
<urielvigilant> ianorlin: it gave me this d0508f909c2c71d96aeac5efb0329b33  ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<urielvigilant> how do you see it, everything is ok or wrong with it ?
<urielvigilant> another anomaly, its, that on acer 3003 with lubuntu 12.04 we can see information when we click information, on lubuntu software center about each app, on my acer 5204 with lubuntu 13.10 it don let me see information about that app when i click information . Why ?
<urielvigilant> its a lubuntu 13.10 anomaly doesn it =?
<ianorlin> not sure
<ianorlin> oh there is an information button towards the bottom in 13.10
<ianorlin> click that
<urielvigilant> yes , is there, nothing happens
<urielvigilant> but in 12.04 it opens informations
<urielvigilant> in mine 13.10 nothing happens
<ianorlin> you can still get that information from apt-cache show in a terminal if you know the package name
<urielvigilant> yes, but i think people working on this showl review  this error. can you report for me , iam not sure how to report well yet . . .
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to make the lxpanel autohide?
<CountryfiedLinux> Are there any other menu applets available for the lxpanel?
<ianorlin> right click on the panel select panel settings go to advanced and select minimize when not in use
<Krispis> is lubuntu a debian distro?
<ilovexbmc> afternoon all... i have a bit of a noob question... im not totally green as far as linux is concerned but im totally unable to solve this... i want to execute a command as soon as my lubuntu desktop starts up but i cant figure out where the command needs to go
<n-iCe> I upgraded to 13.10
<n-iCe> and all the system is not like before
<n-iCe> lot of programs are not being loaded
<n-iCe> default apps were changed
<nannes> n-iCe: Yeah, that's what happens updating
<nannes> lot of programs not being loaded... can you specify more?
<n-iCe> nannes: dropbox
<n-iCe> network-manager
<n-iCe> my dual monitor configurations
<Leedsbuntu> evening all... i want to make my lubuntu installation execute the following command when i boot up: "sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.254/USB1/ media/share" but i cant figure it out. i placed the command inside ~/.config/autostart but nothing...
<Leedsbuntu> anyone? im baffled...
<pleia2> Leedsbuntu: my suggestion would be following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<pleia2> add it to your /etc/fstab, the file which mounts filesystems
<Leedsbuntu> pleia2 - thanks will read now... fstab is a bit of a confusal for me, im not green with linux just never really got FSTab...
<pleia2> Leedsbuntu: that documentation is pretty good, with examples :)
<nannes> n-iCe: THese kinda things happen with updates... you should try to manually reconfigure your dual-monitor configurations
<Leedsbuntu> many thanks, im really eager to be a lubuntu pro - lubuntu a VERY good distro... will run as a PLEX server on my very old desktop pc, no issues!
<nannes> n-iCe: What about network manager? how exactly doesn't it work? What's missing? Cause it can be a driver issue, and not a NM one
<n-iCe> icon
<n-iCe> does not launch
<n-iCe> nannes: I have reconfigurated all, but after reboot, all is gone again
<nannes> n-iCe: Try a   sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<Leedsbuntu> sorry pleia2, can "servername" be an IP address? in example you gave me? as in my example above
<pleia2> Leedsbuntu: yep
<Leedsbuntu> thanks again :) will crack on in a moment
<pleia2> sure thing, good luck
<nannes> n-iCe:  Also,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit;cat /etc/interfaces|pastebinit
<nannes> n-iCe: and   sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<Leedsbuntu> pleia2 worked perfectly, many thanks, i figure i understand a bit better now... thanks <3 <3 <3
<pleia2> Leedsbuntu: glad to hear it! :)
<Leedsbuntu> i love the community here, cant thank you enough...
<nannes> This channel is slightly void, but... yeah, the potential of a good community can be very high
<Leedsbuntu> agreed nannes
<Leedsbuntu> quicker than a forum but not always the most complete means of obtaining help
<hier> i was able to get into nomodset in live cd and not usb and now i am installing. Is this ok? i think i get black screeens cause
<hier> i have an nvidia graphics card
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is a link I found
<nannes> hier: Wait until the installation finishes. This kinda problem often happens during the installation only.
<hier> idk if its hard for me to install linux on this because its the uefi type or the nvidia drivers
<hier> ok, well the livecd is working so far. hopefully the grub doesnt fail
<nannes> hier: If nomodeset worked, that means that it's not about uefi
<hier> probablythis graphics cards. such a pain. Last time i got ubuntu working, it told me aboutadditional drivers for nvidia, i installed and and reset and i got a black screen
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I add the Mate panel to LXDE?
<nannes> for the mate panel , I use mate
<nannes> for the lxpanel, I use lxde
<nannes> also, I don't see in what mate's panel is better than lxpanel :O
<CountryfiedLinux> nannes, Because I wanna add the Mint menu to it but I also want the sharp cornered look of LXDE
<CountryfiedLinux> Is it even possible to add the Mate panel to LXDE?
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh and lxpanel can't autohide. I like my panel at top autohid and dock at the bottom.
<bioterror> install lxde spin of mint
<nannes> CountryfiedLinux: lxpanel has always had the 'autohide' feature
<CountryfiedLinux> nannes, Oh ok cook thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> bioterror, There's an LXDE mint spin?
<impossible> not all nvidia drivers are supported right?
<impossible> im trying to find drivers for my nvidia gfx card
<nannes> Many nvidia cards are supported
#lubuntu 2014-12-01
<Ahmuck> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mulyana> !hole
<BigBlackBeard> Good evening. Can some one help me with my problem? After changing system language i lost my desktop. And i cant to put some icons/files now. This how its looks like.
<BigBlackBeard> http://i.imgur.com/MIeSvcS.png
<BigBlackBeard> http://i.imgur.com/Td8VHkq.png
<BigBlackBeard> http://i.imgur.com/8oB3R1B.png
<BigBlackBeard> my desktop path now /home/broken/?n�
<BigBlackBeard> and i want /home/broken/Desktop
<BigBlackBeard> and i cant it change
<BigBlackBeard> i'm tryed to change /.config/user-dirs.dirs, but this not works
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: what i sugggest is, determine where the issue is.. is it system-wide, or just in your users config.. an easy way to do that is by trying the guest account, or making a new users, or temporarily renaming or moving the config files for the current user
<holstein> if you find that things are as-expected as a different user, then you can look at how you broke the user config, and either generate fresh configs, or repair
<Noreen> hi, does anyone  know how to help me get wireless drivers for lubuntu? back story here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994
<Noreen> to be fair, i have the drivers, i can't get them working
<testdr> Noreen: to be fair - you should provide the concrete product-id of the wifi-chipset (maybe its different from the known ones) - you already have installed broadcom-firmware?
<Noreen> i thought i did
<Noreen> i mean i thought i did provide the product id
<Noreen> did you read the thread?
<testdr> Noreen: sorry - i did not check all lubuntu-logs of last hours
<Unit193> !b32 | This has offline instructions as well.
<Noreen> did you read the thread?
<Unit193> !b43 | This has offline instructions as well.
<ubottu> This has offline instructions as well.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Noreen> i need gcc, but every time i get one dependency it just tells me i need another, anotehr, another
<Noreen> is there anyway i can get everything related to gcc in one go
<Noreen> the computer with lubuntu on it has no access to the internet and can't get any)
<Unit193> You could try apt-offline.
<Noreen> how do i do that?
<Noreen> ok i am downloading that, fingers crossed..
<Unit193> Install that, then use it like so http://docs.xubuntu.org/1410/offline-packages.html#offline-package-install
<Noreen> error fatal something is wrong with the apt system
<Unit193> Oh for petes sake, I backported that fix, it's still stuck in -proposed.
<testdr> Noreen: corrupted system? - if its a fairly last new install - you can save a lot time with a new clean install and check all updates are running
<Noreen> the install is about 7 hours old
<Noreen> check all updates are running? what updates?
<Unit193> testdr: No, LP: #1357217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357217 in apt-offline (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Update apt-offline to fix apt compatibility" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357217
<Noreen> ?
<testdr> Noreen: sorry - looks like you are testing the walking on the edge...
<Noreen> you mean get offline doesn't work y et?
<Noreen> apt offline i mean
<Unit193> Noreen: The version released with trusty was broken, the fix is still stuck in proposed, this version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/apt-offline_1.3.1ubuntu0.1_all.deb
<Noreen> k
<testdr> Noreen: no - i wanted to express there are ways to get it working - or most online-(internet)-hints are wrong - you should check other live-version and try to stick to those.
<Noreen> i can't just use the other one?
<Noreen> i have already been at this for more than 6 hours
<Noreen> if it is faster to just use the old version..
<testdr> Noreen: you had a working version for 6 hours? Why not disable the kernel+driver update till its fixed?
<Noreen> working? it's not working
<Noreen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994 < i mean i have been at this for more than 6 hours
<testdr> Noreen: ok - maybe i now understand - you never tried other linux-live-version to check your hardwar is working with it?
<Noreen> i had ubuntu lucid lynx for years and never had a problem, and before that juanty
<Noreen> same computer
<Noreen> no problems
<testdr> Noreen: again - did you check the live-version? - you think every update and bigger upgrade will always work?
<Noreen> the live version worked fine except for the internet
<Noreen> which i didn't think would be an issue
<Noreen> i am sorry
<Noreen> i guess i am an idiot
<Noreen> i'll do penance
<Noreen> so sorry
<Noreen> i made a mistake
<Noreen> happy?
<testdr> Noreen:  maybe you prove now yourself you were wrong
<Unit193> testdr: He's got a b43 card, that's all.
<Unit193> Noreen: Please don't use enter as a period, it makes Drone` unhappy.
<testdr> Unit193:  maybe - i dont have his hardware to know about those quirks - but he did not check for it - i can only assist and give a hint. He knows he had a working linux-version and did put it into the waste-basket. Why?
<Unit193> Noreen: I have a b43 card as well, as far as getting internet (back) when there's no driver, yeah that's "fun", but otherwise it's functional for me.
<Noreen> testdr why do you want me to hate myself?
<testdr> Noreen: you should have a twisted-pair-cable - and then you have to spent some time close to your router to fix it.
<Noreen> i had lucid lynx.. it was really old, it refused to update or allow me to install any new programs because it was so old
<Noreen> i don't mean it was full, it was just broken
<Noreen> i don't know what that means
<testdr> Noreen: Do you have a twisted-pair-cable? Do you able to get close to your router? Or are you at a hotel(or something else) with only wlan-support?
<Unit193> testdr: ...It's not really "bad" hardware, if he had a LAN connection he could just install  firmware-b43-installer  and be done with it, but since he doesn't he has to download the driver tarball, and get b43-fwcutter installed using another method.
<testdr> Unit193: i understand - i can feel the pain if something gets broken and one cannot get back to the last working version -- but some steps are hard to be learned
<Noreen> testdr over the last 6 hours i have explained this to many many people, but i have learned that people who can't be bothered reading the thread don't want to help me anyway http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254994
<testdr> Noreen: first question is always: are you really want to get a working hardware? Why are you not using all possible hardware-options? And one options is always to use a twisted-pair-cable instead of a wifi(wlan)-connection with possible different encryptions/password settings..
<Noreen> i can't
<Noreen> did your read the thread?
<Noreen> i said ic an't get a cable
<testdr> Noreen:  you are like the car-driver on the highway without any fuel and crying why there is no fuel-provider around - maybe you now get it.
<Unit193> testdr: Dude...
<Noreen> you are like a bully
<testdr> Noreen:  where is your working ubuntu-live-boot-version?
<Noreen> you aren't trying to help me at all
<Noreen> you didn't even read my thread
<Noreen> stop takling to me
<Noreen> please
<Unit193> Noreen, testdr: this isn't really helping, I'd recommend stop trying to compare each other and just deal with this issue as-is, or not at all.
<Noreen> Unit193 i am still getting error messages with offline get, i'm not sure i'm putting the commands in right
<Noreen> is this it?
<Unit193> Noreen: Have you read this section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access ?  Do you still have the CD so you can install the packages off of it?
<Noreen> sudo apt-offline set --install-packages-gcc-update pat-offline.sig
<Noreen> *apt, not pat
<Noreen> yeah i have a live usb with packages but it hasn't got the ones i need
<Noreen> or if it does i can't find them
<Unit193> sudo apt-offline set --install-packages b43-fwcutter --update apt-offline.sig
<Unit193> Noreen: b43-fwcutter doesn't depend on gcc, is there a seperate reason to install it?
<Noreen> i was trying to get bcmwl-kernel source which depends on dkms which depends on gcc
<Unit193> In fact, it doesn't depend on anything that's not already in your system, so you should be able to just download the deb for your current version and install it.
<Noreen> k i will try that
<Unit193> Your card should be supported by just b43, "BCM4312 (with Low-Power a.k.a. LP-PHY)" is supported.
<Noreen> hey, it installed! :) no sign of wireless yet though..
<Unit193> Have to follow the rest of the guide, extract the other tarball you downloaded, then use b43-fwcutter to install the firmware itself.
<Noreen> all the other things are missing dependencies
<Noreen> what guide?
<Noreen> oh i see it now
<Noreen> OH MY GOD IT WORKED
<Noreen> UNIT193 i love you!
<Noreen> i love you more than my boyfriend and my cat!
<Unit193> Heh, glad to help.
#lubuntu 2014-12-02
 * XeBlackWater Salut
<Noreen> hi! if anyone could help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255082&p=13178758#post13178758 i'd be really grateful
<raistlin_majere> Hi, does anyone know how to add a keyboard layout switcher to the lightdm-gtk-greeter? In previous versions "show-indicators=keyboard;~a11y;~power" worked, but in the new versions it doesn't...
<raistlin_majere> Is even possible? Since the list of indicators seems to be: a11y, power, session and language (language isn't keyboard layout :))
<Noreen> how do i copy on xterm? the centre button is paste (and only sometimes, when it feels like it)
<Noreen> ctrl + v doesn't work, shift + ctrl + v doesn't work
<raistlin_majere> Ok... seems that there is an ~layout indicator for lightdm-gtk-greeter (poorly documented). Anybody knows how to trim down the list of the keyboard layouts?
<raistlin_majere> Noreen, try ctrl-shift-c for copy and for paste ctrl-insert
<raistlin_majere> sorry, shift-insert for paste
<Unit193> Noreen: Not using lxterminal?  And depends on which paste buffer you mean, selecting the text will copy to buffer 1, which you can paste with scroller click or shift+insert.
<SaiBork> Hey all, anyone in that knows kvm and the networking settings for it?
<SaiBork> I'm trying to set it up so my guest (vm) will have it's own ip address and be visible on the network as any other machine, but i still want the actual host to be available as well with it's own ip
<SaiBork> I tried to make changes to /etc/network/interfaces but this seems to have bridged the host and made the host no longer be available
<SaiBork> the other option i see is to NAT it, but then it wont be accessible normally
<leszek> don't know about kvm but nat works fine in virtualbox
<SaiBork> I have what I want in VMware now, but I wanted to use kvm as it uses less resources
<SaiBork> And NAT puts the machine in a different network, so it wont be able to access the main network properly and visa versa
<mdoge> SaiBork: #kvm ?
<SaiBork> yes kvm
<SaiBork> kernel-based virtual machine
<mdoge> SaiBork: I mean /join #kvm ;)
<SaiBork> ah
<SaiBork> i run lubuntu, so just thought i'd try here first :)
<mdoge> sure
<psicobra> hi all
<psicobra> any one got any experience with genymotion
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psicobra> i did
<llogiq> hi folks.
<llogiq> Today I wanted to tune my Uke using lubuntu. So because I did not want to install Jack (as it imposes some overhead I don't want yet, I do audio recording on another system), I tried gtkguitune – and it fails with /dev/dsp - file or directory not found. Apparently it fails to obey the --device command line argument either.
<holstein> llogiq: wowo
<holstein> llogiq: id say, just use a tuner.. something that doesnt require JACK
<holstein> llogiq: jack is not trivial, and will be *way* overkill for what you are doing
<llogiq> Yep. But apart from gtkguitune I could not find any packages that do what I want without requiring JACK.
<holstein> http://www.gieson.com/Library/projects/utilities/tuner/
<holstein> i would try something online
<holstein> though, i would still think it *Much* easier to just get a tuner, that to use JACK
<holstein> llogiq: i use jack *daily*, and actually play music professionally
<llogiq> holstein, that link just crashed my firefox.
<holstein> llogiq: sure... thats yet *another* bit of overhead.. and if you tried to run jack, you broke the audio in the background
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> using jack for tuning is going to be clunky and overkill ..you can totalyl do it
<holstein> llogiq: you should /join #opensourcemusicians
<llogiq> I used to play professionally. Now I'm a programmer.
<llogiq> But I still whip out a uke, guitar or piano when the mood strikes me.
<llogiq> Maybe I need to reboot for the kernel modules to load correctly. Brb.
#lubuntu 2014-12-03
<XeBlackWater> hy
<ianorlin> hi XeBlackWater can I help?
<stiv2k> can anybody help me figure out why I keep getting this kernel panic trying to boot up the lubuntu 14.04 live cd? http://imgur.com/ipxk8eg
<rabbit_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9354139/ < if anyone could give me a hand I'd be delighted
<rabbit_> here it is fitting on the screen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9354149/
<leszek> rabbit why do you provide 3 arguments to mv ?
<leszek> sudo mv /bin screenshot.sh /usr/local/bin will try to move/rename /bin -> screenshot.sh and then to -> /usr/local/bin/
<leszek> so end result would be /usr/local/bin/bin
<rabbit_> i did it 3 times because it wasn't working
<rabbit_> or i thought iw asn't
<leszek> rabbit_: yeah I think you did something terribly wrong
<rabbit_> yeah :(
<leszek> why moving /bin to /usr/local/bin/ ?
<rabbit_> it was an accident
<rabbit_> i was trying to move screenshot.sh
<leszek> move it back with mv /usr/local/bin/bin /
<rabbit_> now basic commands like ls and mv don't work because they require bin to be in the right place to work
<rabbit_> if i try to use mv this is the message i get: bash: /bin/mv: No such file or directory
<rabbit_> is there a way to use superuser through the gui and just click and drag it back where it should be?
<leszek> rabbit_: yeah don't use spaces in filenames if you don't use quotations otherwise it will be another argument
<rabbit_> i used a space in a filename?
<rabbit_> i never normally use spaces or capitals
<leszek> sudo mv [/home/rabbit/Desktop]<-Argument1 [screenshot.sh]<-Argument2 [/bin]<-Argument3
<leszek> mv takes two arguments normally to move one file to another
<leszek> so correct way would be
<leszek> sudo mv /home/rabbit/Desktop/screenshot.sh /bin
<leszek> if screenshot.sh is on the desktop or in the desktop directory
<rabbit_> ah ok
<leszek> anyways if mv is now in /usr/local/bin/bin/mv than use this to move it back
<rabbit_> cool! how?
<leszek> sudo /usr/local/bin/bin/mv /usr/local/bin/bin /
<leszek> sudo hopefully somehow still works
<rabbit_> that's what i type in?
<leszek> yeah correct
<rabbit_> YES!
<rabbit_> it worked! thank you, ls works now, so i guess everything does! :D
<leszek> yeah it should
<leszek> rabbit_: take a look at a basic command line tutorial for this mistakes not to occur again
<leszek> especially when you aren't moving stuff but want to remove something on the terminal you might screw things up beyond repair
<rabbit_> k! and i'll double check stuff thank you
<rabbit_> i stay away from rm in general o.O
<rabbit_> i'll just use scrot to take screenshots i think
<testdr> stiv2k: have you already tried different boot-options? Have you the same result with a newer live-version 14.04.1? What happens if you run the memorytest (from boot-iso-system)?
#lubuntu 2014-12-04
<Speck> eutsch?
<Speck> Ekuse möi
<Speck> Deutsch?
<janolap1> Hi there, I'm trying to use Processing to create some visual effects. But I have this message : libEGL warning: failed to create a pipe screen for i915  Smooth is not supported by this hardware (or driver)
<janolap1> Does it mean that I have to install a driver, for example using : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5
<janolap1> or is there any workaround ?
<janolap1> I'm using Processing 2.2.1 for 32bits on Lubuntu, of course !
<wxl> janolap1: sounds like the i915 driver (or the hardware itself) doesn't support that GL that it's trying to use
<phillw> janolap1: have a read of http://forum.processing.org/one/topic/p3d-issues-with-ubuntu-13-04-and-processing-2-0-2.html
<wxl> janolap1: if `lspci -vvnn | grep i915` pops up something, you have the driver already installed. you can see if there's a different driver available, but i doubt it. i would hit up the processing folks.
<janolap1> Result : Kernel driver in use: i915
<wxl> yeah so you have the driver.
<wxl> janolap1: you can use `lspci | grep -i VGA` to get the device ID and google it for other drivers, but it's doubtful they're out there.
<wxl> janolap1: if they are, they're likely proprietary and will be problematic in terms of support, maintainence, etc.
<janolap1> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<wxl> oh maybe you need to add -vn
<wxl> there should be something like [xxxx:yyyy] where x and y are alphanumeric values
<janolap1> 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2772 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<wxl> 8086:2772
<janolap1> Ok, I have the solution using an old Processing version... which seems to use old OpenGL... http://forum.processing.org/two/discussion/7134/failing-to-draw-with-opengl-lighting-under-ubuntu-14-hp-compaq/p1
<janolap1> I'm trying this first...
<MnstH> hey there
<MnstH> I'm having issues with my Lubuntu installation, can anyone help me?
<MnstH>  I installed a few updates earlier (like most days), and now, whenever I want to log into my account, I get a blank wallpaper and a mouse icon, the desktop won't load... when I log in as guest, it works normally
<explodingmango> Hey MnstH, still there? Guess it's up to me to try...
<MnstH> sure, query?
<explodingmango> Okay, something you can try is to hit Ctrl-alt-T to open a terminal, then type in lxpanel
<explodingmango> (I'm looking at a web page reporting a similar problem, if that step works then we've gotten somewhere at least)
<ianorlin> MnstH: did you log into openbox
<MnstH> I guess I logged into LXDE (?)
<ianorlin> does right clicking on the desktop do anything
<MnstH> ianorlin: no
<MnstH> it's just the wallpaper with a mouse cursor
<MnstH> right clicks etc. do nothing
<MnstH> I have read at least 30 threads now but some have really funky suggestions so I guess I want to start small
<explodingmango> And Ctrl+Alt+T doesn't bring up terminal?
<ianorlin> MnstH: try hitting control alt f1
<MnstH> I have yet to try... I wanted to gather a few suggestions before I try them all out... I'm on the same machine currently, as a guest
<MnstH> so far I have: try to open console with either Ctrl + Alt + T or + F1 (whichever works), then try "startx" or "lxpanel"
<ianorlin> can you log out and make sure you are logged into the lubuntu session?
<MnstH> and then some sites suggested to revert the lxsession settings to default
<explodingmango> MnstH: It's fine, just hitting Ctrl-alt-T or Ctrl-Alt-F1 won't do anything permanent, nor will running lxpanel
<explodingmango> MnstH: (whoops sorry I didn't read your message right, ignore me)
<MnstH> well, I can't be trying it out and chat with you guys, hence why I said I wanted to gather a few ideas first
<MnstH> :)
<MnstH> so, anything else I should try in case none of the above works?
<MnstH> then I'll try and come back
<explodingmango> MnstH: Well if reverting your settings requires deleting folders or files, make sure you back em up and know where to put them back if you need to undo your changes, I guess. Sorry if this is old news
<MnstH> the thread suggested deleting ".configs/lxsession/Lubuntu" for my profile (if I manage to access it)
<MnstH> .config
<MnstH> I wonder what caused this anyway... since this guest account will load everything just fine
<MnstH> :(
<testdr> MnstH: you should not delete (rm) it - you should rename it - you can even rename the whole   ".config" directory to for example:   mv    .config   .config_old     then you still have it to recover things from it.
<explodingmango> MnstH: Wait, so does starting lxpanel or startx from terminal work? i.e. bring back the desktop temporarily
<explodingmango> MnstH: Because if it does you'll have no problem accessing those locations
<MnstH> testdr: thanks, that sounds reasonable
<MnstH> explodingmango: I will try those out now
<MnstH> ok, see you in a bit
<explodingmango> MnstH: good luck!
<MnstH> well... that didn't work...
<MnstH> I can only open the console with the "+ F1" combination... if I try "startx", my screen just goes black... if I try "lxpanel", I get the error "(lxpanel:1744): Gtk-WARNING**: cannot open display:"
<MnstH> and now, whenever I want to login into my regular account, it "loads something" and then bounces back to the login screen
<MnstH> explodingmango ianorlin testdr
<testdr> MnstH: in the login-screen ->  press   strg+alt+F1 -> in the text-console login  with your account and     mv   the   .config    to   .config_old
<MnstH> also, when I login to the guest account, it comes up with an error box that reads "No session for pid 1671"
<MnstH> but everything else works
<testdr> MnstH:  did you do what i said?  Go to text-console with   strg+alt+F1    or     strg+alt+F2        there login  and rename the directory   .config
<MnstH> from the guest account/now?
<testdr> no - go to the kitchen and try it from there ... -- are we not speaking about your computer?
<MnstH> ...
<explodingmango> hey hey. When you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 it'll ask you to login via text, even if you're already logged in as guest
<testdr> MnstH: Do you not know what pressing    strg+alt+F1   is?
<MnstH> I do, I used it earlier
<MnstH> I was just wondering if I needed to do anything afterwards that would require me to login (attempt) to the other account
<explodingmango> I guess after all's said and done you can go back and login from GUI, but right now I think everything's gonna happen in the Ctrl-Alt-F1 terminal so it won't matter yet
<MnstH> yeah
<MnstH> sec
<explodingmango> By the way, to go back to GUI is Ctrl-Alt-F7, at least on my computer. Maybe you already know it, but it's caught me off guard enough times
<MnstH> yeah, it's F7
<MnstH> ok testdr, done
<testdr> MnstH: was? .config umbenannt?
<MnstH> ja
<testdr> MnstH: then switch again to gui-login with    strg+alt+F7   and try your account
<MnstH> ok, sec
<aflag> hello. I'm having a problem with xfce4-power-manager. If I start it with --no-daemon all works, the battery icon shows up and everything. However, if I start it with no parameters nothing happens. The daemon runs, but no icon shows up on my tray
<aflag> does xfce4-power-manager daemon logs things somewhere
<aflag> ?
<explodingmango> Sorry, I'm not ignoring you, I just don't know.
<explodingmango> However, does this mean anything to you?
<explodingmango> [2014-10-29 17:40] [ALPM-SCRIPTLET] :: Xfce Power Manager no longer provides a tray icon. [2014-10-29 17:40] [ALPM-SCRIPTLET]    Please add the new Power Manager Plugin to your panel. [2014-10-29 17:40] [PACMAN] upgraded xfce4-power-manager (1.2.0.212.g75107db-1 -> 1.4.1-2)
<aflag> Hm, not sure. It does show the icon when I start it with --no-daemon
<aflag> also, when I start it as a daemon xfce4-power-manager-settings doesn't work -- while it does work with --no-daemon
<explodingmango> Uh, this is a really dumb shot in the dark for me: does anything show up in dmesg regarding it?
<aflag> hm, it doesn't look like it, unfortunately :(
<explodingmango> Ah, quote "There also might be some useful information in the ~/.xsession-errors log file."
<aflag> hm, nothing :( I wonder why something like that could happen. I will try to execute --no-daemon in background :P
<explodingmango> Yea :/ This might be the same bug here but they never found a resolution: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/40180
<explodingmango> Another quote from another web page: Trying sudo xfce4-power-manager --dump does nothing for a minute or so, then gives me the following message: ...
<explodingmango> Same pages suggests what I think you said you'd try, to disable the power manager on startup and add your own startup entry for power manager --no-daemon or whatever
<aflag> yes, that's what I am thinking on doing as well :P
<aflag> let's not fight the current :)
<explodingmango> Yea, diminishing returns
<explodingmango> or whatever. Long as it works, seems to have worked for the answerer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/129671/how-can-i-workaround-the-xfce4-power-manager-being-broken
<krytarik> aflag: Fwiw, LP bug 1347272, too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1347272 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "Several XFCE applications appear unresponsive after communicating with a daemon" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347272
<aflag> well, maybe some day someone will get it fixed :) Thanks for all the attention, you guys. I will try to login again and see if my hack worked :)
<aflag> fyi, it worked :)
<explodingmango> Sweet
#lubuntu 2014-12-05
<djura-san> Hi there. Where can i find bzr for lubuntu-icon theme?
<leszek> djura-san: I don't think there is an archive for this on launchpad
<leszek> but it should be included in the lubuntu-artwork package that you can also find as source package on launchpad
<djura-san> leszek: so my only sollution for now i sto get archives from packages.ubuntu.com and then import them to my distro?
<djura-san> *solution
<djura-san> okay leszek, thank you for the informations.
<leszek> djura-san: you can also find the source of the package on launchpad I guess
<djura-san> leszek: okay, i will check onto it.
<synth> hi
<synth> anybody here?
<Guest49899> I tried installing wine via sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest49899> but I keep getting the Unable to fetch some archives
<SynthAxe> anyone?
<SynthAxe> okkk
<suncokret> hellp
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> did somebody try LXQt?
<phillw> several have, just be aware it may eat kittens as it is still a work-in-progress
<suncokret> is it use more RAM memory than LXDE?
<phillw> about the same
<suncokret> how long Lubuntu will use LXDE?
<zy3pD3> do i need dnsmasq to resolve the entries of the /etc/hosts file?
<rabbit_>  hi! lxsession settings are different for each desktop environment you have installed, right? If sO
<rabbit_> is there a way to reset the defaults for lxsession from a different desktop environment (for example, reset the lubuntu defaults while using lubuntu netbook)
 * wxl stretches
 * wxl forcefully sips hotel coffee
<rabbit_> what's wrong with the coffee wxl?
<genii> It's hotel coffee. Enough said.
<wxl> what genii said
<rabbit_> if i ever had coffee in a hotel.. i guess i must have.. it wasn't bad or good enough to make an impression on me
<wxl> rabbit_: so what are you trying to accomplish?
 * wxl can be a bit of a coffee snob
<rabbit_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2255455 < here's my problem in more detail, i'm guessing the problem is i mixed with the lxsession settings too much, or at least that could be it. so if i can reset them to defaults i can eliminate that possibility
<wxl> holy crow
<wxl> i'm guessing the problem is in lxsession
<wxl> look at ~/.cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log and see if you find any clues
<wxl> also might want to compare the files in ~/.config/lxsession between the different sessions
<wxl> there are other system-wide files in /etc/xdg/lxsession too
<wxl> rabbit_: you get all that? :)
<rabbit_> k let's have a look, thanks :)
<rabbit_> ok this is interesting.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9384369/
<wxl> you're using nautilus?
<rabbit_> yes
<wxl> look at the config files and see what lxsession exepects the file manager to be
<rabbit_> Unhandled error message: Error when getting information for file '/.config/lxsession': No such file or directory
<rabbit_> what did i do wrong?
<wxl> um
<wxl> ~/.config not /.config
<wxl> there's a difference :)
<rabbit_> wupps ._.
<rabbit_> file_manager/command=nautilus file_manager/session=lubuntu file_manager/extras=
<wxl> hm i wonder if the problem isn't that nautilus can't handle the session name
<wxl> i'm not exactly sure how nautilus works :/
<wxl> change that command to pcmanfm and i'm pretty sure you'll be good to go
<rabbit_> cool beans
<rabbit_> , all that matters is that the file manager link i have on my panel is to nautilus anyway.. hope this works
<rabbit_> brb, logging out and in
<Noreen> it's rabbit, i'm on my mom's computer because that just broke mine
<wxl> Noreen: now none of the sessions work?
<Noreen> i can't log in because the only things that start are launchy and empathy, i can't log otu because ctrl alt t won't open a terminal, and my computer automatically starts into lubuntu when i restart
<Noreen> the other sessions probably work but i can't get into them
<Noreen> maybe i can open a terminal with launcy! hang on..
<Noreen> lol of coruse i can't.. the keyboard software hasn;'t loaded so i can't type
<Noreen> i'll need to make a live usb
<Noreen> i can't believe lxsession woudl let you break something this badly just by adding 2 startup programs, it didn't even ask for my password and i wasn't root or anything.. i didn't know adding 2 startup[ programs would make them the only startup programs
<polson8> in the good old days, if the GUI had a problem, one could ctrl-alt-backspace to bail out to a command prompt. I don't think that still works though...
<Noreen> i'll try anyway
<Noreen> thanks
<Noreen> nope.. to be honest i'm surprised the off button even works
<Noreen> at least it's an excuse to tryout puppy tahr
<polson8> glad you have an idea what to do. :) this is why I'm so hesitant to mess with my config.
<Noreen> well the lxsession files for the other desktop managers are fine.. so my next idea is to copy the lubuntu netbook lxsession files into the lubuntu lxsession files
<Noreen> wxl remind me the location of the config files?
<Noreen> the one i got wrong first, that i forgot to put the tilde in
<wxl> Noreen: ~/.config
<wxl> ~/.config/lxsession to be exact
<wxl> in it should be folders for each session
<Noreen> cool beans :)  yeah it was
<Noreen> puppy is downloading
<Noreen> 199mb I <3 puppy
<Noreen> this is the third time ive broken lubuntu in 2 days
<wxl> i have a feeling that's not lubuntu's fault. :)
<Noreen> lol
<Noreen> i know for a fact it's not
<wxl> does your mom irc or is your name noreen?
<Noreen> neither, the xchat took the windows user name
<wxl> ah
<Noreen> she should irc, she has xchat now, i'll tell her about the joy of it..
<wxl> there ya go
<wxl> offtopic: nowplaying How to Promote a Live Grenade by The Legenadary Pink Dots https://legendarypinkdots1.bandcamp.com/album/how-to-promote-a-live-grenade (free as in beer, but not speech, sorry)
<Noreen> what do you call the thing you get in a file manager when you press ctrl + l
<Noreen> argh i can't find the ~/.config/lxsession file though puppy
<Noreen> is home directory not the file called home? there's no .config there, there's one in root but it doesn't have lxsession
<wxl> ~/ = /home/yourusername/
<Noreen> ah i see it now, i forgot to show hidden files when i was in it
<Noreen> yeah the autostart file just as two words in it.. launchy and empathy.. that's... that's happy
<wxl> i think the important thing is comparing the sessions that work with those that done
<wxl> s/done/don\'t/
<Noreen> yup
<Noreen> @xfce4-power-manager < do i need that? i'm looking here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967577
<wxl> helpful but not necessary
<polson8> is that just an energy saver thing?
<Noreen> k
<wxl> it's for dealing with batteries
<polson8> oh...
<Noreen> rebooting, fingers crossed
<Noreen> yes! thunderbirds are go!
<wxl> you fixed it?
<Noreen> yup :D
<Noreen> wait..
<Noreen> no..
<Noreen> lol
<Noreen> lubuntu starts up now but i can't type or use a cursor
<Noreen> actually the cursor is working it's just invisible
<rabbit_> could someone tell me the contents of ~/.config/lxsession    the file "desktop.conf"  you can put it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ (a lot of pastebins are banned in turkey but the ubuntu one isn't)
<wxl> rabbit_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9385544/ but mine's not totally native
<wxl> in particular i don't think x-window-manager is used for the window manager
<wxl> and i may have changed x-terminal-emulator too
<rabbit_> well if it works that's something! i'll save the one it has now to my desktop just incase i have to undo
<rabbit_> brb
<rabbit_> oh and thanks!
<rabbit_> :)
<wxl> rww:
<wxl> argh sorry
<cinimoon> i have instructions for compiling firefox that say 4GB RAM minimum recommended. mysystem has 480MB. Is it hopeless? or is there another way to compile firefox.
<wxl> cinimoon: sounds like a #firefox question :)
<cinimoon> thanks
<rabbit_> ok i can type and ihave a cursor now, everything is good except my windows haven't got any decoration, i mean the top bar with minimize, maximize, close... it's not htere
<wxl> rabbit_: set the right selection for x-window manager with `sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager`
<wxl> or you can see the default desktop.conf here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-default-settings/trunk/view/head:/src/etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<wxl> but note that one's out of trunk, so you may have to look at the branches that relate to your specific version
<rabbit_> i can't read what you said because there's a window in front of this window that won't minimize
<rabbit_> xkill isn't working
<wxl> cinimoon: hey i got an idea for you. get an account at c9.io or koding.com and build it there, then transfer the binaries over, perhaps via sftp
<rabbit__> ok! i opened another irc window. what did you say?
<wxl> rabbit_: set the right selection for x-window manager with `sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager`
<wxl> or you can see the default desktop.conf here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-default-settings/trunk/view/head:/src/etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<rabbit_> sorry, can you send me the default address for that one last time?
<rabbit_> had to logout
<wxl> or you can see the default desktop.conf here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-default-settings/trunk/view/head:/src/etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<rabbit_> thanks! trying again
<wxl> oh moinmoin why don't you deal with nesting correctly?!
<rabbit_> yay! everything's back to normal
<rabbit_> except my icons are different.. let's see if i break lubuntu a .. is it fourth now? a fourth time trying to change my icon theme
<rabbit_> thank you so much for your help :)
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> rabbit_: you should document this on a blog
<wxl> most lubuntu users just use lubuntu and don't chnage things
<wxl> sounds like you are making some dramatic changes
<rabbit_> i just wanted launchy and empathy to start on startup.. but that's a good idea. i'll definately explain what the problem was on the ubuntu forum thread in case someone else has the same problem
<wxl> you should post the results to the mailing list
<wxl> it would be nice if the docs team could work it in somehow
<rabbit_> cool
<Ahmuck> has there been a recent update to ubuntu's adobe flash implementation?
<Ahmuck> nevermind.  it's flashblock/firefox changes that have broken flashblock
<wxl> Ahmuck: have you looked at the chnagelog?
<Ahmuck> message on flashblock states "flashblock is no longer compatibale with firefox 34.0."
<wxl> is that a problem with the uhhhh config file whatever it's called in firefox exentions?
<wxl> isn't 34 beta?
<Ahmuck> no it's not 34 beta according to the about information displayed by firefox
<Ahmuck> it's 34.0
<Ahmuck> unless the 0 stands for beta
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> yeah it's not beta
<Ahmuck> no, i disabled it and now i don't even have an option to enable it
<wxl> weird
<Ahmuck> there are other flashblock options, just not the one that was working
<wxl> 1.5.17 says it works with 34.* https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashblock/?src=search
<wxl> fixed here https://github.com/diafygi/flashblock-firefox34/raw/master/flashblock-1.5.17-fx.xpi
<Ahmuck> software really needs an install option called virgin mode or promiscous mode
<wxl> virgins are not usually promiscuous
<wxl> well, not at least if they want to stay virgins
<wxl> :)
<Ahmuck> yes, privacy mode or i don't care who knows mode
 * XeBlackWater is away: I'm busy
<Ahmuck> ah, and a Madonna mode, aka "reset mode"
<wxl> madonna's totally not a virgin.
<wxl> even when she was "like a virgin."
<wxl> unless you mean THE madonna, and that's kind of a different thing.
<Ahmuck> hrm, hilton mode?  "i know everybody knows but i want my privacy back"
<Ahmuck> yes, the madonna reference was to her song.  no, i don't know popular media much outside of media reports
<Ahmuck> anyway you get the idea, i'll be quiet.
<wxl> Ahmuck: patches welcome :)
<Ahmuck> part of it was in reference to the new adobe flash configuration i just had to shut down by hand.
<rabbit_> virginity doesn't exist
<rabbit_> how could you lose something by having sex
<rabbit_> or like.. olives
<wxl> um, do we care to have an anatomical question, because there is an answer for that
<wxl> at this point we might want to move to offtopic :)
<rabbit_> i'll find someway to related it to lubuntu.. hmmm... you can break lubuntu riding a bike.. you can break your hymen riding a bike.. you cannot lose your virginity riding a bike..
<rabbit_> isn't lubuntu pretty? i like it.
<holstein> rabbit_: no need.. just use the #lubuntu-offtopic channel for that.. thanks!
<rabbit_> sorry
<koziskey> been trying to  get nvidia 7300le driver to work, i have tried many guides from google but no luck. Can anyone help?
<phillw> Unit193: can you re -add in the be patient bit and wait more than 10 minutes bit?
#lubuntu 2014-12-06
<Ahmuck> why am i getting this added on to my search results in firefox? - &t=canonical
<ianorlin> Ahmuck: with what search engine?
<Ahmuck> duckduckgo
<Ahmuck> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=something&t=canonical&ia=news
<Ahmuck> it's not added in opera browser.  getting ready to do a more complete search as to why
<ianorlin> might be the ubufox extension or something but I am not too paranoid about this
<Ahmuck> why?
<ianorlin> might deal with something to give canonical the tiny amount of money it recives from search
<ianorlin> but I don't know
<Ahmuck> i was testing search engines, been doing testing for a while ... and at first i wondered if duckduckgo was associated with canonical
<Ahmuck> but i'm getting the impression more and more that google/canonical/firefox might be more tied togather.
<Ahmuck> but i can't make that assertion yet without some more investigation
<Unit193> grep -e ubuntu -e canonical /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/*/*.xml
<Ahmuck> ok, that makes sense, it's branding the browser as canonical (which i suspected after looking at the "about" section) but why.  it's a Mozilla product unless canonical has heavily modded it.
<Ahmuck> or the hosting os
<Ahmuck> as in firefox it appears to point to "ubuntu"
<Ahmuck>  /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/en-US/duckduckgo.xml:  <Param name="t" value="canonical"/>
<Ahmuck>  /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/en-US/google.xml:  <Param name="client" value="ubuntu"/>
<Ahmuck> and why re-brand only those two?
<Ahmuck> er, not re-brand but tag
<ianorlin> I don't really know
<Ahmuck> sorry, bbl, i got to lay down, i've been ill for a week
<Ahmuck> https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ous&q=something&ia=news - same link in opera
<krytarik> Ahmuck: https://duck.co/help/privacy/t
<Ahmuck> interesting link.  this however seems to remove privacy options touted by duckduckgo, no?
 * phillw ahh.... it took a few minutes... do not feed to Ahmuck as all he wants to is complain
<phillw> Ahmuck: you have not troubled us in some months, what brings you back?
<phillw> Unit193: if you are about, this is off topic for lubuntu.
<user57> Hello everyone. Can anyone tell me how to check what the latest updates to my system was?
<user57> Hello everyone. Can anyone tell me how to check what the latest updates to my system was?
<Ahmuck> trying to find out why my searches are getting appended with canonical information is complaining?
<Ahmuck> perhaps i should complain more publically
<ianorlin> user57: tail /var/log/dpkg.log can tell you when you last installed updates by any method
<ianorlin> in teh terminal
<phillw> Ahmuck: maybe you should complain somewhere else, as lubuntu support channel has no input into what your grievance is.
<Ahmuck> phillw: not going to fight with you
<user57> ianorlin, thanks a lot mate :)
<Ahmuck> out
<user57> no pillowfight?
<user57> :O
<phillw> Unit193: I'm up to eye-balls with linuxpadawan etc. Can you follow up on Ahmuck, he's not all bad, but can flame a channel out.
<Unit193> phillw: Follow up with?  And this isn't the channel for it.
<phillw> I'll not intervene next time.
<piknockyou> Hi there!
<piknockyou> I was wondering, if it makes any sense to install an older version of Lubuntu to gain even more speed. Do you think this makes sense? Would I actually gain more speed? What could the disadvantes be?
<Drabuntu> Spricht jemand deutsch?
<Drabuntu> Spricht jemand deutsch?
<Drabuntu> Hallo, spricht jemand deutsch?
<testdr> Drabuntu: ja - aber für Deutsch gibt es   #ubuntu-de
<Drabuntu> Was mache ich wenn Lubuntu LiveCD/USB Stick keinen Sound abspielt?
<testdr> Drabuntu: prüfe das durch:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<Drabuntu> testdr> Danke leider habe ich jetzt kein Lubuntu am laufen sondern Ubuntumate und da funktioniert der Sound.
<Drabuntu> Mal eine andere Frage ,wie kann ich lubuntu auf HDD installiert eine Datei unterschieben, damit man von LiveCD nicht installieren kann?
<testdr> Drabuntu: thats no lubuntu support question - check your bios settings some may disable this - Bootoption im BIOS abschalten
<Drabuntu> Achso.
<qkzoo1978> Any idea why pressing "prtsc" isn't generating a screenshot on my Toshiba laptop?  Seems to me this always worked before...
<testdr> qkzoo1978: could be the "lxsession-default screenshot" does not set the default-screenshot-program (most times its "scrot") -- you may modify hotkey-setting in   .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml  for the Print key
<testdr> qkzoo1978: if your laptop needs a modifier pressed for special-func-keys - maybe you only think you press the print-key but its not enabled without the modifier
<qkzoo1978> I think I just figured it out.  I was waiting for some indicator that it was actually taking a screenshot, like an audible click or something, and it doesn't.  Lol, I now have a crapload of screenshot images in my home folder.
<testdr> qkzoo1978: thats why i modified the openbox-hotkey file - i put a script for screenshot with an message-hint at the action
<qkzoo1978> That's a good idea.  I'd be happy with just a click sound or something.
<testdr> qkzoo1978: thats the script i use - with date and special save-directory - usage  "my_screenshot.sh   screenshot/window": http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420753/
<testdr> qkzoo1978: instead of using the zenity-popup-message you can use a sound to play
<qkzoo1978> Under default applications then, you just link to the script?
<qkzoo1978> ..for screenshot?
<testdr> qkzoo1978: no - like written in the script - this "lxdefault-settings" did not work for me and there was (and still may be) a bug thats logouts a user at once (in the desktop-hotkey-menu)
<qkzoo1978> ok
<qkzoo1978> Is there a way to blow up the resolution of a single window?  In other words, my default resolution is say 1366x768, but I want an individual window (say a browser window) to be 640x480.  Is this possible?
<holstein> qkzoo1978: you can resize the window as you want
<qkzoo1978> To any resolution?
<holstein> qkzoo1978: resizing it does that
<holstein> qkzoo1978: you make the window fit 640x480 pixels, of the 1366x768, and thats what you have
<qkzoo1978> err, not the actual size of the window, if that's what you thought I meant, I mean the "resolution" of a specific window, you know, like going to "Monitor Settings" in the menu, and changing the resolution.
<holstein> if you want the browser window to just zoom, just use the zoom
<holstein> usually control +
<holstein> qkzoo1978: the resolution *is* the size :)
<qkzoo1978> zoom doesn't always work, i.e., flash content does not zoom well, or at all.
<holstein> flash doest support linux anymore
<qkzoo1978> Google Chrome still runs flash just fine.
<holstein> you can try the latest flash in the chrome  browser.. you can use it in chrome or chromium
<holstein> im sure you can force virtual resolutions.. but, i think there is probably a simpler way
<qkzoo1978> My problem is trying to get a game my folks play setup for geriatric eyeseight without making the resolution of the entire system just ridiculous.
<qkzoo1978> he likes to play Fishdom, (bigfishgames.com I think) and the flash content takes up a fraction of the screen, and he has to squint to see it.  The only way I could make it playable for him was to increase the monitor resolution to like 640 x 480, but now the system just looks ridiculously large.
<holstein> maybe just show him how to set the resolution
<holstein> or, make a gaming user... or a script shortcut.. or a script that runs when he opens a dedicated browser..
<qkzoo1978> Well, I did, but I was hoping to figure out a way somehow to adjust the resolution of just a single browser window.
<holstein> or, ask the creators of the game..
<qkzoo1978> ^ Better luck asking a brick for the winning lotto numbers.
<holstein> could be, other users want it larger..
<qkzoo1978> "or a script that runs when he opens a dedicated browser" so you can adjust resolution from the command line?
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/385985/how-can-i-zoom-in-on-flash-applications
<holstein> qkzoo1978: what i was saying was, you have *only*, for example, the chromium-browser setup for that game, or firefox, or whatever.. and when that browser is launched, the res is set
<holstein> but, there are more elegant answers in the link i just linked
<qkzoo1978> Yeah, I'm checking them out
<qkzoo1978> qres is for windows only I believe.
<qkzoo1978> The other options I've already looked into and don't work for that game.
<holstein> im sure you can do some clunkcy virtual resolution
<holstein> but, why not just a gaming user?
<qkzoo1978> I want to confuse him as little as possible.
<holstein> logout, login as gamer. click on web browser.. play game
<holstein> what was he using? windows? what did he do before?
<qkzoo1978> I have it setup to automatically log him in, the extra step is too much for him.
<qkzoo1978> He had windows before, where he could download the game as an exe and run it full screen.
<qkzoo1978> Being XP is dead, I removed it from their "Old pc" and installed Lubuntu.
<holstein> qkzoo1978: try it in wine
<holstein> some smaller games like that might just work
<holstein> that'll be similarly click and run
<qkzoo1978> Ya, I think I will try wine, been awhile since I messed around with it.
<holstein> you can use arandr to generate scripts and make shortcuts on the desktop to 2 different resolutions
<qkzoo1978> arandr, I forgot about that one!
#lubuntu 2014-12-07
<mchelen> hi, my laptop's brightness hotkeys show icon, but dont change brightness in lubuntu 14.10. however, modifying /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness directly works. is there some way to get the hotkeys working?
<ianorlin> mchelen: I am not sure of the hotkeys but you can use xbacklight
<mchelen> ianorlin: xbacklight seems to have no effect
<ianorlin> hmm not sure then mchelen
<mchelen> ianorlin: ok thanks anyway, any suggestions where to report the bug?
<ianorlin> launchpad
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mchelen> ok i'll try that, thanks
<mchelen> `ubuntu-bug` says i need to specify a package or PID
<ianorlin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting might be helpful but might need some modifaciont for lxde specific stuff
<mchelen> ianorlin: thanks, yeah thats why troubleshooting hotkeys is always tricky
<mchelen> ianorlin: i think basically the power manager is receiving the key event & taking some action, but i need to change the action it takes
<ianorlin> can you click on power manager tray icon and change brightness that way
<mchelen> it has no effect
<ianorlin> then might be xfce4-power-manger if it is the power manger not working
<mchelen> yup i think so
<ianorlin> you could do ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manger if it is not changing brighntess
<mchelen> looks like it is modifying /sys/class/backlight/samsung/brightness but it should be /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<mchelen> found a fix: http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<mchelen> ianorlin: ^ in case you are wondering
<Drabuntu> Hallo, spricht jemand deutsch?
<Drabuntu> Ich brauche deutschen Support.
<Unit193> !de | Drabuntu
<ubottu> Drabuntu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Drabuntu> Unit193>>> Du sprichst deutsch, und kannst mir Support anbieten?
<Drabuntu> Ich möchte xorg also /etc/x11 mittels Checksumme absichern, kennt jemand eine Anleitung dazu?
<Unit193> Drabuntu: Nein, ich spreche kein Deutsch, ist die deutsche Unterstützung Kanal die beste Wahl.
<Klobuntu> I am seeking a chrootgenerator the chroot of an Internet portal and scripts generated. Do you know something?
<testdr> no - same procedure like in the german channel
<janolap1> Hi, I would like to upgrade java version on my lubuntu. How can I do this ? I have java 7, and the sketches on openprocessing.org don't want to display...
<Novice201y> Hello. On specific machine with Lubuntu, I'm able to loging by user without providing password. But, when I want to apt-get update then system doesn't accept lack of password. What can I do with that?
<Mr_Comet> you should have admin password for it
<Mr_Comet> maybe lubuntu has a default password?
<Novice201y> Mr_Comet: Password has been changed.
<Mr_Comet> then thats tough situation
<cinimoon> had sound in precise, no sound after upgrade to trusty
<zerothis> what's the best way to gracefully unload everything down to bare X (remove the desktop and windows managers) in preparation to run a single app then returning safely to my regularly scheduled desktop? Already figured this out for pcmanfm, but I still need more resources for my app
#lubuntu 2015-11-30
<fkd> removed systemd for eudev but mouse and keyboard (maybe poweroff button too) dont work in X is dbus the cause?
<Brutus> hi, i've installed lubuntu in a vm. it's still pretty much at default settings. how do you turn on ssh?
<wxl> if you mean ssh daemon, you need to install it
<Brutus> oh right
<Brutus> ok it's installed
<Brutus> need to figure out this systemd stuff
<wxl> by default it will start at boot
<Brutus> ok trying that
<Brutus> hmm that doesn't work. also can't ping it
<wxl> if you can't ping it, might be a network issue and/or you're using the wrong ip
<Brutus> well i can ping my laptop
<wxl> usually there are virtual ips
<wxl> the fact that it's a vm requires special attention
<Brutus> i can update the vm, i can ping from the vm to other devices in my house
<Brutus> i can ssh from the vm to my laptop
#lubuntu 2015-12-01
<utu8o> i had Windows XP on a Pentium 4 PC, then i installed Lubuntu on it, now it is so slow
<aedigital> you need optimize the system
<aedigital> try disable services
<aedigital> i have one pentium 4 here too
<aedigital> i m using blackbox for X
#lubuntu 2015-12-02
<NOOB> so i can assign it
<NOOB> please ping me if you can help
<cimbakahn> Is there any reason for the screensaver to activate at startup?
<wxl> cimbakahn: the dæmon runs so it can turn on at the specified interval.
<bioterror> wxl, I like your, maybe danish accent ;)
<wxl> XD
<Loke-ion> hello, wondering if anyone can help me. I decided to try some linux distro on my old notebook. I have tried ubuntu (lags a bit), lubuntu, lxle. Notebook has a n280 1.6GHz 1c/2t cpu, 2GB ram, nvidia ION LE gpu
<wxl> Loke-ion: not sure what your question is.
<Loke-ion> on pretty much all of them LTS or latest seems there is not full driver support for the gpu. Also I am unable to change the brightness. Changing from nouveau to nvidia doesn't help
<wxl> Loke-ion: what makes you think driver support is lacking?
<bioterror> propietary driver should support Ion quite well?
<bioterror> I have Ion2 board
<Loke-ion> outside brightness, when I login I get broken bits of stuff that look from my windows 7 partition
<Loke-ion> a friend said it's unassigned memory something
<wxl> screenshot might be helpful
<Loke-ion> https://i.lokie.eu/eCU2mXvf1UYX.mp4 this is from when I tried lubuntu
<wxl> is a screenshot possible? i don't feel like downloading an mp4.
<Loke-ion> you can stream it normally
<Loke-ion> here you go https://i.lokie.eu/t/llyrrBPLc4IM.png
<wxl> desktop seems fine
<wxl> what's it look like when opening a window?
<Loke-ion> after it finishes login in it's fine
<Loke-ion> a friend who is a software engineer said the above is: uninitialized video card memory
<Loke-ion> which means lack of full driver support
<wxl> Loke-ion: sounds like you should have your friend submit some patches XD
<bioterror> are you using porpietary driver or the opensource one?
<Loke-ion> bioterror nouveau, tried the propietary driver too
<Loke-ion> latest and legacy
<Loke-ion> on lubuntu and lxle
<bioterror> and same?
<Loke-ion> wxl yea well doubt he will be very interested
<Loke-ion> I think so yea, have done so many reinstalls I am losing count
<wxl> Loke-ion: if that is the problem, someone either needs to fix the problem in nouveau or you can hope and pray nvidia fixes it
<wxl> Loke-ion: chances with the latter are small, of course
<wxl> Loke-ion: nouveau is not an ubuntu product
<Loke-ion> I get systemd failed to load /path/video card something while it loads
<wxl> you can report a bug here" https://wiki.freedesktop.org/nouveau/Bugs/
<Loke-ion> to load ACL*
<Loke-ion> ok driver aside
<wxl> "something" is not very descriptive. we'd need the full details
<Loke-ion> any idea about the brightness problem?
<Loke-ion> let me reboot it again wxl didn't have enough time to read it
<wxl> they may be related actually
<wxl> Loke-ion: don't
<wxl> Loke-ion: you should be able to find it in /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<Loke-ion> well too late
<wxl> i don't see an ION LE here https://wiki.freedesktop.org/nouveau/CodeNames/
<wxl> Loke-ion: from what i see nouveau doesn't fully support the ion
<Loke-ion> systemd-udevd[413]: Failed to apply ACL on /dev/dri/card1: No such file or directory
<Loke-ion> doubt if even nvidia fully does :P looks more like a one time thing they did for net/note books
<wxl> Loke-ion: doubtful that's related.
<wxl> yeah this is the problem with nvidia unfortunately
<Loke-ion> so I am stuck changing brightness from the terminal
<wxl> well it's possible the media key isn't recognized
<Loke-ion> if I use the brightness app on lxle it changes it but to me looks more like it applies a gray filter on it
<Loke-ion> cause the mouse pointer stays the same "bright"
<wxl> you can use the openbox settings to change what keys do what
<wxl> you just need to find out what key you have
<Loke-ion> mm on other distro fn was being registered as in I got the pop up with the bar
<Loke-ion> but no real change was happening
<Loke-ion> also fn for audio works in lxle
<wxl> so steal the openbox settings from lxle and apply them to lubuntu
<wxl> but change the program used to the one you use on the command line
<wxl> ugh finally found it. xev will report what key is being input, Loke-ion
<wxl> Loke-ion: or evtest
<wxl> Loke-ion: or xinput test
<wxl> Loke-ion: xinput is a little weird to use, though, as you need the id of the device from xinput list
<Loke-ion> um thanks though that will take some time
<Loke-ion> not familiar with all that
<Loke-ion> anyway wxl thank you, will try to play around a bit and see what I manage
<Loke-ion> btw if I remember correctly on ubuntu 15.10 brightness worked fine anyway to find out what it has the others don't?
<wxl> Loke-ion: after you get some output back on what key is being used, i can help you hack your confgig
<wxl> Loke-ion: sure. just find where all the hotkeys are defined and see what keycodes and what-have-you it uses
<Loke-ion> :P
<Loke-ion> yea that's well out of my skill level but I 'll see what I can do
<wxl> Loke-ion: unfortunately, i don't know where that is as i don't use ubuntu, but you could ask on #ubuntu
<Loke-ion> alright will see if I can do it on weekend, got the logs from here so I should probably manage to explain myself
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> leafpad is 700kb and when i try to install gedit it asks for 47mb wtf, is gedit that big or is id downloading whole gnome tree or somthign
<bioterror> gedit likes gnome packages
<bioterror> how about apt-get install --no-install-recommends gedit
<bioterror> does it make the size smaller?
<Gnjurac> w8
<Gnjurac> i check
<Gnjurac> sorry waz other tab
<Gnjurac> yes now its 9733kB
<Gnjurac> in the end i installed mausepad
<Gnjurac> i only wnated sytacs highling
<Gnjurac> how to make
<Gnjurac> binbash script
<Gnjurac> not ask on duble click to execute or not
<caraka> Greetings. I maintain a PPA for a prject, and I have a lubuntu user who insists that the .desktop launcher doesn't exist, but I know it does. Where does one find them in lubuntu? in /usr/share/applications like the other flavours?
<Techno568> Hello. Is lbuntu better than ubuntu for old computers
<genii> Yes.
<caraka> that was quick'
<genii> caraka: Short and sweet ;)
<caraka> yes. and I got my lubuntu user sorted out too. Of course it's all in the default directory :P
<caraka> thank goodness for lightweight distros. More linux converts by the day
<genii> Gives more life to old equipment, simpler to understand
<caraka> exactly
#lubuntu 2015-12-03
<decayofmind> Hi! my ati card is not working on 15.10 trying to run amdconfig --initial and getting this
<decayofmind> Unable to open /etc/ati/control, please reinstall the driver.
<decayofmind> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<LJSeinfeld> HI-  trying to get vboxmanage to start a vm at boot.. currently via rc.local but I can't get it to work.. rc.local calls a script... the script works.  and If I manually start rc.local, it works..  no idea.
<Glamdring> I'm trying to write Lubuntu 15.10 amd64 to a disk, but it seems like the .iso won't fit on a CD. Am I doing something wrong, or is that actually the case?
<wxl> Glamdring: 744M is a bit oversized. will go on a DVD for sure.
<Glamdring> Ack. I can't afford writeable DVDs.
<wxl> Glamdring: the alternate is 656M, though. you could do that.
<Glamdring> Noted, thanks.
<Glamdring> wxl: Any idea why it's now too big for CDs?
<wxl> Glamdring: there are otherways you might be able to do it. let me dig up that page
<wxl> Glamdring: we've tried to keep it cd sized with much difficulty over the years. other things add up. it kind of just is.
<wxl> Glamdring: suffice it to say, it's not the fault of LXDE.
 * Glamdring nods.
<Glamdring> So the front has, for the time being, collapsed.
<wxl> hm?
<Glamdring> The front line against the size increase.
<wxl> naw, we're always pushing against it
<Glamdring> I was aware it was something of a battle.
<wxl> it's not really a "battle," per se, as there aren't "sides"
<Glamdring> Fair enough.
<Glamdring> The Alternate should suffice as a boot disk if it gets all the lappy's hardware running and I can hook it up to the network, right?
<wxl> Glamdring: well there's no live component. if you want a rescue disk, i'd recommend finnix, personally.
<Glamdring> Oof.
<wxl> Glamdring: if you're really friendly with the command line, you can make the alternate work for your purposes, but it's not as easy.
<Glamdring> I wish I were friendlier with it.
<Glamdring> I can follow instructions well enough, but if something deviates from expectation, I'm apt to get rather lost.
<wxl> hahahahah "apt" i see what you did there
<Glamdring> I didn't even think about it!
<Glamdring> (Though, all else fails, I could always just sudo apt-get install irssi and try to get help.)
<wxl> true
<wxl> the hardest part is getting the networking going
<wxl> one thing that's nice about finnix is it's super easy
<Glamdring> Bah. Darn.
<wxl> it's debian based, but close enough
<Glamdring> Say. Here's a though. If I have a 14.10 disk, that'll do half the job, right? Is it easy to install a more recent version from there?
<wxl> brb
<Glamdring> (Here's a thought, not a though. Why do I do tha?)
<ianorlin> Glamdring: if you have a usb stick you could make a plop boot cd and then install from usb if your comp doesn't boot from usb natively but I don't know the whole scrollback
<Glamdring> Sadly, I obtain and lose approximately one USB stick a year.
<Glamdring> Very good point about the plot boot CD, though. I probably have one laying around.
<Glamdring> And if I don't, I bloody well should.
#lubuntu 2015-12-04
<Loke-ion> hmm pressing suspend in lubuntu, just makes the screen black and locks screen
<Loke-ion> doesn't really suspend
<Loke-ion> oh nothing works
<Loke-ion> can't even reboot
<Natsu> i need help or guide plz in spanish
<Natsu> I need some guidance or assistance in Spanish please, I have reviewed all internet and got Lubuntu'm starting to a somewhat old laptop.
<ssarah> hei guys when i use keepassx to type passwords it types theme as if in another keyboard scheme
<ssarah> you know how ti fix this?
<ssarah> I put this hexchat in autostart, and i think it's starting faster than the network service is up
<ssarah> it gives an unknown host warning and i have to restart it
<ssarah> :/
<hateball> ssarah: You could write a wrapper script that sleeps a few seconds before launching
<ssarah> that stuff can go right into the autostart?
<ssarah> .config/autostart <- im putting stuff inside that. but they are all .desktop files
<hateball> sure, just change the launch command to point to the script you make
<ssarah> Is there a better way to make stuff autostart?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> openbox has a config where you can just add "command &"
<bioterror> if I recall right
<Unit193> Yes.  Also XDG.
<hateball> ssarah: perhaps you could even just change the exec line to "sleep 5 && hexchat"
<hateball> oh well
<bioterror> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<hateball> so many methods
<bioterror> that's the bestr
<bioterror> you dont have to make .desktop -files for that
<ssarah> wait, lxde uses openbox?
<ssarah> and another question, those .desktop files have a command parameter?
<aedigital> yes, use openbox
<ssarah> Had no idea. so it's x -> openbox -> lxde ?
<aedigital> parameter Exec in .desktop files
<n-iCe> is lubuntu really a low resources taker?
<n-iCe> I feel Ubntu 15.10 big
<leszek> n-iCe: depends on your definition
<n-iCe> hehe
<n-iCe> I mean, does lubuntu use less resources than ubuntu?
<n-iCe> with ubuntu my laptop feels not that fast, and the fan is always on, I think my laptop is hot while using ubuntu
<leszek> yeah as the lxde desktop uses less by default
<leszek> n-iCe: might be also the fan control isn't working. But in general how old is that laptop ? Did you ever clean the cooler ?
<n-iCe> leszek: with archlinux did not happen
<n-iCe> it is an intel i3 with 8gb ram
<n-iCe> how old is it? dunno maybe 4 years?
<leszek> cleaning might not be bad then. Not sure what the desktop you used on arch though
<n-iCe> i3
<leszek> that explains it thats not a desktop but a mere window manager
<n-iCe> yup
<bioterror> arch also as laptop mode tools
<bioterror> has
<n-iCe> lubutnu does not?
<leszek> bioterror: I thought it uses tlp now
<leszek> n-iCe: you can install it
#lubuntu 2015-12-05
<BoomerBile> Ok, so i only have a kubuntu installation dvd, so i installed kubuntu... then i switched to lubuntu from kubuntu by installing lubuntu-desktop and removed all of the kubuntu stuff and then I cloned an lubuntu install from my netbook to this machine to make sure that i had everything... everything is running fine except
<BoomerBile> lightdm will not start on system boot
<BoomerBile> any suggestions?
<phillw> BoomerBile: is it not starting or just not offered as an option?
<BoomerBile> I reboot and i get a login prompt, then i have to service lightdm start
<BoomerBile> I added it with rc-update.d defaults
<BoomerBile> but that didn't seem to do anything
<BoomerBile> not sure how runlevels work in ubuntu, i normally use gentoo
<phillw> BoomerBile: you should be on run level 5
<BoomerBile> how do I check runlevels in ubuntu?
<BoomerBile> in gentoo i use rc-update -s
<BoomerBile> or just rc-update
<BoomerBile> or rc-status
<phillw> yup...
<phillw> simply type
<phillw> runlevel
<phillw> you should have a 5
<BoomerBile> # runlevel \n N 5
<phillw> ignore the N ... it is there just to annoy :P
<phillw> you are on correct run level. As I'm unsure of what you have been tinkering with I'd suggest having a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/74551/lightdm-not-starting-on-boot and if that does not work, we can dig further.
<BoomerBile> ok thanks let me check that out
<BoomerBile> my /etc/X11/default-display-manager already contains the valid entry as described... dpkg already asked me what to use as my display manager and i answered it lightdm instead of sscm or what not... and i have the correct nvidia driver installed
<BoomerBile> i haven't messed with much
<BoomerBile> basically here are the steps i took
<BoomerBile> 1. install kubuntu 15.04 64 bit
<BoomerBile> 2. install synaptic package manager
<BoomerBile> 3. go to kde sections in synaptic remove all kde packages
<BoomerBile> 4. install lubuntu-desktop lubuntu-restricted-extras/addons
<BoomerBile> 5. go to lubuntu 15.10 installed netbook and export all markings (all states)
<BoomerBile> 6. copy markings to this machine and import into synaptic and install
<phillw> step 3 was possibly a mistake.
<BoomerBile> 7. answer the question about which display manager to use
<BoomerBile> that's what i figured
<phillw> what release are you on?
<BoomerBile> but that's what the howto stated to do
<BoomerBile> 15.10
<BoomerBile> lubuntu
<BoomerBile> well
<phillw> let me check...
<BoomerBile> technically i'm on kubuntu i guess
<BoomerBile> ah yea and then step 8
<BoomerBile> 8. copy over apt config files and current repos from old machine (/etc/apt) entirely
<Unit193> BoomerBile: Open a terminal,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BoomerBile> aside from that i haven't done a thing, cause everything works fine... just been using it
<BoomerBile> Unit193, tried that but i'll do it again
<phillw> bugga .. he's stopped doing them
<Unit193> Also, Lubuntu/Kubuntu use systemd, so  sudo systemctl enable lightdm
<phillw> Unit193: permission to post 5 lines of instructions?
<Unit193> Just don't make Drone` angry.
<BoomerBile> Unit193, i tried that already too, here's the new output which is the same as the old output
<phillw> I've asked him to PM... don't want to upset any rules
<BoomerBile> sec i have to type it out
<phillw> BoomerBile: pls reply to PM
<BoomerBile> http://pastebin.com/ja8jcV2Z
<BoomerBile> phillw, ponged you
<phillw> BoomerBile: you have instructions, provided you did not delete the kubuntu meta-package.......
<BoomerBile> yeah i deleted the meta-package
<phillw> Unit193: so, what are the odds that the OP has deleted the kubuntu meta package?
<BoomerBile> and i tried those instructions as well because i'm guessing you're googling to help me, and I tried everything I could find on google
<phillw> BoomerBile:
<BoomerBile> i guess the next step will be to chase down what systemd is telling me about those symlinks
<phillw> nope, that is using tasksel... I'm a server person
<BoomerBile> i wasn't going to start hacking ubuntu till i asked someone though
<phillw> sudo apt-get install -y tasksel
<BoomerBile> you can skip sudo from now on
<BoomerBile> i don't use sudo i just use the root user
<BoomerBile> alright never needed tasksel before what's it do/for?
<phillw> then  tasksel
<phillw> arrow down to kubuntu-desktop put an X in the box and then tab down to completion., allow it to restore itself and then go back and un mark it and mark lubuntu-dekstop.
<BoomerBile> kk going
<BoomerBile> 50 of 270
<phillw> tasksel is for grown ups, it is what hides behind the pretty pictures you see when installing a standard ISO, lubuntu is the only one who still has an alternate image where you see it do its job :)
<BoomerBile> i thought about doing this before as well but i thought maybe there was a simpler way like changing a setting or symlink
<BoomerBile> ah
<BoomerBile> us gentoo people, we don't get... pretty pictures
<BoomerBile> when I install an os it's from the cli
<phillw> BoomerBile: IMHO? Easiest way... have a seperate /home partition and just re-install the operating system :)
<BoomerBile> and i mostly use vim or nano
<BoomerBile> yeah that would be grand
<BoomerBile> only
<BoomerBile> as i've said i only have kubuntu
<BoomerBile> no cdrom
<BoomerBile> no dvd
<BoomerBile> no usb stick
<Unit193> When you 'apt-get install lubuntu-desktop^', it's the exact same as installing from taskel.
<phillw> +1
<BoomerBile> normally i also have to wait for everything to compile itself ;)
<Unit193> Thus, installing taskself is uneeded.
<BoomerBile> this instant install stuff is different
<BoomerBile> i'm chair bound for another 5 weeks so i don't have many options
<Unit193> Why exactly are you reinstalling the Kubuntu task if you desire Lubuntu?
<BoomerBile> i'm actually talking to you from my gentoo system over vnc ;)
<BoomerBile> kubuntu is bloated, and it crashes and hardly works half the time
<BoomerBile> kde 3.5 was grand
<BoomerBile> kde 4+ sucks
<BoomerBile> Unit193, i'll explain
<phillw> Unit193: as he likes to blow things up... having tasksel may offer sane solutions as you can keep the meta package and switch a lot more cleanly than blundering around deleting things that you *think* belong to the system you are switching from.... But, Meh... that's just me :D
<BoomerBile> what phillw is hoping happens is that the old settings are restored because they weren't properly changed
<BoomerBile> then he's going to have me properly change them
<BoomerBile> automagically
<BoomerBile> i could do the same thing with synaptic
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<BoomerBile> ?
<BoomerBile> sorry i don't know the ubuntu tools i'm a gentoo guy lol
<Unit193> Things that are listed 'rc' mean it is removed, but config still exists.
<BoomerBile> you all use these magic tools that do everything for you
<BoomerBile> i do it all by hand
<BoomerBile> ok let me try that one
<Unit193> Well, not really, no.  I don't use synaptic nor software-center, soo. :D
<phillw> Unit193: I'll leave him to you. There is no point us both arguing over how to best resolve it.
<BoomerBile> phillw, na, keep talking
<BoomerBile> i like to learn all sides
<BoomerBile> one way to skin a cat may lose some meat
<phillw> BoomerBile: Unit193 out ranks me. I'll stand aside
<BoomerBile> lol
<BoomerBile> the student teaches the teacher as much as the teacher teaches the student
<Unit193> Meh, not really any 'rankings' in a support channel.  Also here quickly I won't be able to pay attention.
<phillw> Nah, I'm obvously doing it wrong... I defer to you.
 * phillw goes back to watching best of Britains got Talent... not sure how I ended up on this channel as I parted the last time over similar issues.
<BoomerBile> phillw, wrong or not i've started on your path
<BoomerBile> you have to finish
<BoomerBile> gah!
<bioterror> so
<bioterror> the LightDM still is not starting?
<jacob_> ello
<`Red> Hi. Just finished installing lubuntu on Powermac Dual G5. I have a radeon 9600 xt. All I get is a black screen after boot up. This has happened when I installed dabian, mint, and now lubuntu. I googled how to fix this issue (gpu driver possibly). All the results are far too complicated to follow. No way a beginner can resolve this issue with the explanations I've read. Can someone help?
<`Red> I'm using an Apple display. The old one that connects with a weird dongle that's not quite a DVI.
<Kamilion> `Red: What's /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<Kamilion> hastebin/pastebin.
#lubuntu 2015-12-06
<Glamdring1> I just inherited a used laptop. I've just installed Lubuntu, as I'd had good experiences with it on my desktop computer and had no DVDs around to carve nearly any other OS anyway. I can't seem, however, to enable its wi-fi. I'm wondering at this point if it's a hardware problem. How can I figure this out?
<anarkhein> How far do you get? Any error messages? What laptop? What wifi card?
<Glamdring1> Compaq 6715b. It basically acts like there's no wi-fi card at all, best I can figure; no error messages.
<Glamdring1> Best assume I don't know what I'm doing, though.
<Glamdring1> For example, while I take it on faith this has a wi-fi card in it because it has a little unlit wi-fi LED, I have little idea other than that.
<anarkhein> Have you tried a command like "lshw", "lspci", etc.?
<Glamdring1> Interesting. Here we are. 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<anarkhein> This page got some commands for identifying hardware: http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Hardware_info_commands.html
<Glamdring1> That at all helpful?
<anarkhein> WLAN... ok.
<anarkhein> What about moduls...
<Glamdring1> That's the name of the command?
<Glamdring1> (Again, best assume I don't know what I'm doing.)
<anarkhein> Try "lsmod"
<anarkhein> See if you see something related to BCM there.
<Glamdring1> Okay. Doing so now.
<Glamdring1> bcma                   52443  1 b43
<Glamdring1> Closest thing I saw to obviously related.
<Glamdring1> Also, darnit, be right back.
<anarkhein> Ok.
<anarkhein> Have a look at these two threads: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528945    http://askubuntu.com/questions/461384/how-to-connect-to-wifi-from-lubuntu
<anarkhein> I reckon there are some clues.
<anarkhein> I think what you found is the right one: "Since the 3.3.1 kernel the bcma module was introduced." - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless
<anarkhein> Maybe it's just a matter of specifying the details of your wifi network connection.
<anarkhein> For info about that, check out those two ubuntuforums threads.
<Glamdring1> Okies. Thanks, I'll take a look.
<Glamdring1> Oh-ho-ho cute, so it's probably Broadcom's fault.
<Glamdring1> Hrm. I'm afraid I don't really know how to parse the Archlinux info; a lot of it seems kinda specific to Arch.
<Glamdring1> Seems to me, anyway.
<Glamdring1> Is it feasible to use Arch stuff for Lubuntu with ease?
<Glamdring> (Same guy, just two different computers. It's very, very uncomfortable sitting on the floor to deal with the short ethernet cord which allows that laptop to connect to the internet right now.)
<Glamdring> Hrm. Odd.
<Glamdring> Well, fringe benefit to trying to stay here on two computers. I'm still here.
<anarkhein> Hmm.
<Glamdring> If that happens too often, I'll take the laptop offline and just communicate from the desktop.
<Glamdring> Thoughts on the Archlinux thing?
<anarkhein> I didn't mean that you should use Arch stuff, I just found on that page a confirmation that the bcma module indeed is for Broadcom wifi.
<Glamdring> Oh! Apologies. In which case I'm honestly not sure how to proceed.
<anarkhein> What have you tried already when it comes to network config?
<anarkhein> What programs?
<Glamdring> Lemme check. Memory fails.
<Glamdring1> nm-applet
<anarkhein> And exactly how far do you get? Do you... the device isn't even detected by the program, so of course you see no networks in the list?
<Glamdring> Precisely.
<anarkhein> Hmm
<anarkhein> Did you try any of the commands referenced in the two threads?
<Glamdring> I believe so. Most were of a diagnostic nature, right?
<anarkhein> I think maybe you should try: nmcli dev wifi connect mynetwork password my-password
<anarkhein> However...
<Glamdring> Oh?
<anarkhein> First you should try some of the others, to get info about the wifi status
<Glamdring> Fair enough.
<anarkhein> For instance: nmcli d
<anarkhein> Then: nm-tool
<anarkhein> Does the first command return something along the lines of: "DEVICE TYPE             STATE
<anarkhein> wlan0  802-11-wireless  disconnected"?
<Glamdring> Be on that shortly.
<anarkhein> And the second command something more elaborate, including driver info?
<Glamdring1> Okies, let's take a look at this.
<anarkhein> Wait.
<Glamdring1> Oh?
<anarkhein> There is another possibility.
<anarkhein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/545443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496093 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #545443 [lucid] rt2860 frequently fails to connect to mixed mode WPA/WPA2 secured wireless networks" [High,Fix released]
<anarkhein> Hmm, but wait again. This was posted in 2010...
<Glamdring1> Ah.
<anarkhein> So surely it's fixed by now?
<Glamdring1> Well then, for what it's worth, all I got was "eth0       802-3-ethernet    connected  "
<anarkhein> CONNECTED?
<anarkhein> Ahh -eth-, not wifi.
<Glamdring1> eth0, right.
<Glamdring1> Hence my being here at all.
<anarkhein> I thought perhaps it was mentioned, but just didn't get anywhere.
<Glamdring1> nm-tool doesn't mention anything about wireless.
<anarkhein> Ok...
<Glamdring1> So lspci sees it, but nm-applet decidedly does not.
<anarkhein> How about using the ifconfig command?
<Glamdring1> eth0 and lo
<anarkhein> "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up", but first check whether it's called "wlan0" or something else
<anarkhein> just "ifconfig", doesn't mention anything wlan-related?
<Glamdring1> That was, sadly, just ifconfig
<anarkhein> Ok.
<Glamdring1> Would there be any harm in that wlan0 up command if, in fact, there was basically no wlan0 to be had?
<anarkhein> I don't think so.
<anarkhein> I can't guarantee anything, but...
<anarkhein> ...I imagine something like "device not found".
<Glamdring1> Doubt it'll do any good, but if there's no harm I can't see a reason not to try.
<anarkhein> But it should have been listed.
<Glamdring1> I figured as much.
<Glamdring1> Yep. As you suspected.
<anarkhein> À propos the bug from 2010:
<anarkhein> "apparently the "trick" was to press fn+f2, don't know if that is the bulletproof solution, but it seems to work for me"
<anarkhein> Could it be...?
<Glamdring> O.o
<Glamdring> That sounds odd.
<anarkhein> Yea.
<Glamdring> Like, now?
<Glamdring> Or during boot?
<anarkhein> Maybe when the network manager is up, I'm not sure.
<anarkhein> But...
<anarkhein> Could there be some driver issues?
<Glamdring> Probable.
<anarkhein> Hmm http://askubuntu.com/questions/453587/broadcom-wifi-issue-on-14-04-lubuntu
<Glamdring> Broadcom apparently has a history of those.
<anarkhein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/649662/lubuntu-15-04-broadcom-wi-fi-wont-work-at-all
<Glamdring> 15.04, no less!
<anarkhein> "You could take a look at the additional drivers page, if you search additional drivers in unity. (Sorry, did not notice you were using Lubuntu, just search for additional drivers.)"
<anarkhein> "There you will come across the different drivers that may be used, which came in handy for me because Ubuntu did not use any driver for my wifi at all. For me it was just a simple flip from no driver to the broadcom driver."
<Glamdring> Oddly, it found none for me. Though I'll look again.
<anarkhein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<Glamdring1> Sure seems like a familiar problem. It's 4 years old, though.
<Glamdring1> Ah, yes.
<anarkhein> How about "iwconfig"?
<Glamdring1> I had looked at this one.
<Glamdring1> Same. Just lo and eth0
<anarkhein> Ok.
<Glamdring1> That 4 year old one seemed promising, but the firmware package doesn't seem to be available anymore.
<anarkhein> "lspci -knn | grep 'Eth|Net' -EA2" - This surely mentions the wifi card too at least?
<Glamdring1> In addition to the ethernet card, it lists:
<Glamdring1> 30:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 02)
<Glamdring1> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [103c:1374]
<Glamdring1> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<anarkhein> Hmm...
<anarkhein> Did you see...
<anarkhein> "Then in a terminal and with a temporary working internet connection, do:"
<anarkhein> "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source"
<anarkhein> "If it is not removed because it isn't installed, that's fine, just continue:"
<anarkhein> "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"
<anarkhein> ?
<anarkhein> "Reboot and your wireless should now be working."
<Glamdring1> My only concern is that the apt-get command came up empty.
<anarkhein> Which of them? The first one?
<Glamdring1> The firmware one.
<anarkhein> How about adding -v?
<anarkhein> For verbose.
<Glamdring1> I hadn't seen advice to purse the bcmwl yet, so I hadn't tried it, but unless I'm as much a n00b as I very well might be... Ah! Verbose is good.
<Glamdring1> Hrm. Except it seems to have taken it to mean -version
<Glamdring1> Purge. Purge. Why did I type purse?
<Glamdring1> S isn't anywhere's near g.
<anarkhein> Yeah, because... "-q, --quiet  Quiet. Produces output suitable for logging, omitting progress indicators."
 * Glamdring1 purges his lips.
<anarkhein> It is not without messages by default. This is peculiar.
<Glamdring1> Well, you see, this was its message:
<Glamdring1> E: Unable to locate package firmware-b43-installer
<Glamdring1> Kinda straightforward, really.
<Glamdring1> Aptitude, perhaps?
<anarkhein> How about...
<anarkhein> "apt-cache search b43"?
<Glamdring1> Hrm. Literally nothing.
<Glamdring1> Didn't even complain about the command.
<anarkhein> "aptitude search b43"?
<Glamdring1> I'll install aptitude real quick.
<anarkhein> If nothing, look in the GUI package manager.
<anarkhein> Ok.
<Glamdring1> Or not.
<Glamdring1> Also, the GUI package manager, Synaptic, came up with no results for b43
<anarkhein> Hmmm...
<anarkhein> What is your current repository URL?
<Glamdring1> Package aptitude is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Glamdring1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Glamdring1> is only available from another source
<Glamdring1> E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate
<Glamdring1> What's the best command for finding out?
<anarkhein> Also, this would have been easier if I had been more loyal towards e.g. Lubuntu. I'm all over the places, checking out various distros instead of becoming an expert on one.
<Glamdring1> For shits and giggles, I changed my repository from the Canadian server to the main server.
<Glamdring1> (I don't live in Canada, but that seems to have been the default.)
<anarkhein> By the way...
<Glamdring1> Hai?
<anarkhein> dmesg | grep *b43*
<anarkhein> or something else related to the wifi
<anarkhein> Just to see if there are any error messages.
<anarkhein> dmesg | grep *wifi*
<Glamdring1> Oh fer fucks sakes, so you know how I just said that I just changed my repository from Canada to Main?
<anarkhein> or maybe *wlan*
<anarkhein> Yes.
<anarkhein> It wasn't a good idea? Or something went awry?
<Glamdring1> Dunno what the star means on the legend, but now Synaptic sees firmware- b43-installer
<anarkhein> Ok...
<anarkhein> GET IT
<Glamdring1> As well as firmware-b43legacy-installer, which was also referenced.
<anarkhein> Right.
<Glamdring1> Looks like the star means it's not authenticated. Do we care?
<anarkhein> I'm not a complete... formalist like that.
<Glamdring1> Sounds like we don't care a great deal about it, then.
<anarkhein> I don't. However, it's your call.
<Glamdring1> Says some of the packages couldn't be retrieved from the server.
<anarkhein> Ok.
<anarkhein> Try some other repository URLs?
<Glamdring1> In fact, rather a few.
<Glamdring1> Any suggestions?
<Glamdring1> Maybe Aptitude? I recollect it tends to be better at fixing broken packages.
<anarkhein> Not specifically. Something close to where you are, then for the sake of diversification, maybe Germany, UK.
<anarkhein> Ok.
<anarkhein> Also...
<anarkhein> "some of the packages" - that is, dependencies?
<Glamdring1> Looks like, yes.
<anarkhein> Packages which... right.
<Glamdring1> I didn't go through painstakingly to see for sure, but they had that look.
<anarkhein> Yeah.
<Glamdring1> (I can't imagine another reason libc++ etc would have been mentioned.)
<anarkhein> But "couldn't be retrieved from the server" - this makes me think of the repository URL anyway.
<Glamdring1> Bah. Looks like that was an Aptitude dependency.
<Glamdring1> I'll try simply installing the firmware.
<anarkhein> Ok.
<Glamdring1> Bah. Several errors along the lines of:
<Glamdring1> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_019-1_amd64.deb
<Glamdring1>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<Glamdring1> Correction. Two such errors.
<anarkhein> Hmm.
<anarkhein> Get it manually?
<Glamdring1> S'pose I must, somehow.
<Glamdring1> Same with aptitude, I imagine, just so I have the tool handy.
<Glamdring1> How do you recommend going about it?
<Glamdring1> Browser?
<anarkhein> "Your 4306 hardware, according to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 takes the b43legacy driver, NOT the b43 driver."
<anarkhein> Is this relevant in your case?
<Glamdring1> I think I read that mine's 4311.
<anarkhein> Ah, that's right.
<Glamdring1> Which, I believe, uses the non-legacy driver.
<Glamdring1> I could double-check, of course.
<Glamdring1> Or proceed with faith and risk breaking something. I might be fine with that.
<anarkhein> <Glamdring1> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [103c:1374]
<Glamdring1> Ah, there we are, thanks.
<Glamdring1> Interestingly, there's an archive.ubuntu.com/stuff/things/b/b43-fwcutter/ folder, but no /f/firmware-b43-installer/ folder.
<anarkhein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_Internet_access
<anarkhein> By the way, have you done "sudo apt-get update"?
<Glamdring1> I believe so, but it's usually worth doing twice.
<Glamdring1> When you do this, by the way, do you always get a lot of 404? I experience that a lot on my desktop machine.
<anarkhein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/firmware-b43-installer
<Glamdring1> And, apparently, on this laptop.
<anarkhein> But what else was needed...
<anarkhein> cutter
<anarkhein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/b43-fwcutter
<anarkhein> More?
<Glamdring1> Which is apparently a dependency.
<anarkhein> Right.
<anarkhein> Download, locate it somewhere for the package manager to find it?
<Glamdring1> Actually, I got ambitious and simply downloaded fwcutter manually and installed it first.
<Glamdring1> They'
<Glamdring1> They're now both installed. Shall I reboot and watch my poor laptop burn?
<Glamdring1> Might bask in the glow of spontaneous laptop combustion. I should get marshmallows.
<anarkhein> Yeah reboot.
<Glamdring1> Will do.
<Glamdring> Well, the wi-fi LED lights up. So far so good.
<anarkhein> Ok...
<anarkhein> It didn't use to?
<Glamdring> Yeah, this is new.
<anarkhein> Bin those marshmellows.
<Glamdring1> Success.
<Glamdring1> Thank you.
<anarkhein> Allright.
<Glamdring1> We were both blundering around a bit, but you were doing so from a position of experience and wisdom, and it seems to have  been what was needed here.
<Glamdring1> I now no longer have to sit a meter from my front door in order to use this laptop.
<anarkhein> Great. You pretty much did it yourself, given my improvisatory mode, I am not using (L)ubuntu on a day to day basis right.
<Glamdring1> In fact, if the battery's any good, I can probably be anywhere in the apartment.
<Glamdring1> Actually, you had a few specific thoughts and inputs I wouldn't have thought of.
<anarkhein> I recall doing this myself a year and a half ago or so, but I didn't have this trouble.
<Glamdring1> Heck, I didn't find that firmware installer at all.
<Glamdring1> And I'd looked.
<anarkhein> I think installing fwcutter and the firmware via the package manager just worked.
<Glamdring1> Sheesh. Was it the same company?
<Glamdring1> Trying to imagine how "fun" this would have been compiling from source.
<anarkhein> Haha.
<Glamdring1> There we are. Estimated battery life: 53 minutes. Eh. Not terrible.
<anarkhein> I haven't compiled much so far. I fooled around with minimalist distros before. But I wanted to test compiling. That was a misguided approach, because it entailed a dependency-hell.
<Glamdring1> Yep. I go through a degree of that every time I install Aleph One.
<anarkhein> I think I've steered away from compiling due to that, even though it was entire my own doing.
<anarkhein> Ok.
<Glamdring1> Sometimes it's worth it, like in that case, but it always slows me down for a few months.
<anarkhein> Do you happen to be familiar with Focaltech touchpads?
<anarkhein> The newest laptop got that, but right-clicking doesn't work on Puppy Linux.
<anarkhein> I've temporarily given up, in order not to cause a mess.
<ianorlin> anarkhein: I have not heard of focaltech touchpads
<anarkhein> It's new, and I think I read something about Focaltech "not supporting Linux at all" more or less.
<anarkhein> But it's only right-clicking that doesn't work.
<anarkhein> I came across some driver which is supposed to work, but I didn't see any references to tests on Puppy Linux, so I've postponed it for now.
<anarkhein> Glamdring, So to sum up, what was your main problem? Unreliable package manager/repository URL?
<Glamdring1> Seems like it, yeah.
<anarkhein> Ok.
<Glamdring1> Well, actually, it also seems like, by default, lubuntu simply didn't come packaged with a relevant set of firmware.
<anarkhein> Yeah.
<ianorlin> for what braodcom?
<Glamdring> Yeah.
<ianorlin> ugh
<ianorlin> that was annoying to figure out at first
<Glamdring> Seems like it was a lot of manually looking things up to get lubuntu working with a Broadcom card.
<Glamdring> Wroooong window.
<ianorlin> which braodcom one ?
<Glamdring> 4311
<Glamdring> Apparently a known problem as recently as 15.04
<Glamdring> Okay, so here's a much more general question. Let's say I've got everything working real nice in 14.10, but past upgrades have occasionally broken things of which I'm fond, so I'm leery of upgrading to 15.10. Is there a reasonable way to try to upgrade, then roll it back if it goes awry?
<ianorlin> Glamdring: on the upgrade I don't think so but a disk image might be the best way to do that
<anarkhein> I, for one, am gonna downgrade my state to sleepmode. See you around.
<Glamdring> Ouch. That sounds like a good but mildly impractical idea for me.
<ianorlin> but that basically reuqires another drive
<Glamdring> Okies. Thanks, anarkhein.
<Glamdring> Yep.
<anarkhein> Haha. Bye.
<Glamdring> I can think of worse ideas; goodness knows I could afford to back her up.
<Glamdring> Expense and budget, however, are the dire foes of backups.
<Glamdring> I'd pretty much need a good half-terabyte available just for that purpose.
<Glamdring> And yet, given how well certain things work right now (Weland, Aleph One, my AMD drivers, my bleeping sound card), this is a state of affairs from which I fear to deviate, and to which I'd love to return.
<Glamdring> So let's say right now it spans about 500 gigabytes of data. If I want an image of that, is there a way to span it across DVDs? If so, how much are we talking?
<Glamdring> Suddenly a tape drive sounds very attractive.
 * Glamdring looks up tape drive costs, has a moment of total sticker shock.
<intx> anyone have vnc or rdp auto-starting for remote assistance?
<intx> vino won't run
<`Red> Hi. I was here yesterday. My Macpro G5 dual, is displaying a black screen after trying to install debian, mintppc, and now lubuntu. I need help possibly to recognize display, and graphics driver. Please help.
<bioterror> maybe Radeon something
<`Red> I have a rradeon 9600 xt
<`Red> Can someone please assist me.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<bioterror> have you read that?
<bioterror> your card is R300
<`Red> any time i type any commands, such as sudo apt-get or other commands, it says invalid file not found, or another message not recognizing what I type. I was able to get into a "shell" from typing in "rescue". The shell also does not recognize any of the commands I've been told to type.
<bioterror> okay
<`Red> I am at the screen that says "boot:"
<`Red> "Unable to open file, invalid device"
<bioterror> and you have burned a CD-R?
<`Red> yes, and installed it successfully. Just can't get into the operating system.
<bioterror> sounds like the probably grub cant find the right device
<`Red> I only have 700MB CDR's
<`Red> I haven't tried a DVI monitor because I dont have one. I'm using Apple Cinema display, which has it's own unique connector
<bioterror> it has nothing to do with that
<`Red> Okay
<bioterror> problem is that the loader cant find your partition
<`Red> I installed it to my 80GB HD. I directed it to use the entire disk when installing.
<`Red> I also have a 120GB HD with mac os x 10.5.8. I would like to keep OS X though. So I didn't install on the 12-GB
<`Red> 120GB*
<`Red> Also, the G5's fans are running at high speed, most of the time. Very loud. But I can live with that.
<bioterror> I have to say that I have not run GNU/Linux systems on new world macs
<bioterror> only on old world
<bioterror> and it looks like a little confusing :D
<`Red> The supprt for G5 is such as G3, and G4 according to the websites
<bioterror> that 80GB drive is a regular SATA drive and not USB?
<`Red> A lot of the results on google, people are experiencing the black screen on bootup, who are also using similar system to mine. Thing is, to resolve it, there are lots of commands and variables to be changed. And while reading it, it is fairly complex stuff to understand for a newbie
<`Red> yes i believe so
<`Red> I would try yellow dog linux, however, development for the OS has stopped several years ago.
<bioterror> yes, for the G5
<`Red> At boot up, there are options to type: such as.. install, install-free-powerpc64, install-powerpc64 etc. I don't want to spend 1 and half hours to try each and every one of the options.
<bioterror> I would myself think something like MorphOS
<`Red> The G5 is a 64bit processor
<`Red> Ok, since the iso is 200mb for morph, i will try it
<`Red> will it recognize my wireless usb adapater, and is it easy to use
<bioterror> hard to say
<`Red> It will have web browers, and offer to install open offiece suites?
<`Red> It says its unsuported for PowerPC atm
<bioterror> but I cannot help you with the PowerPC problems, becouse last time I owned Dual G4 was 2009 and I have never looked back into that time
<bioterror> and those are probably something like yaboot /openfirmware related problems
<`Red> Also says morph os will use only 1gb of ram, not the 4gb i have installed
<`Red> ok
<`Red> can anyone help me. Black Screen on boot up, it has happened on mintppc, debian, and now also lubuntu. I have a radeon 9600 xt, dual g5 powerpc.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> !ppv
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wxl> read that faq if you haven't already `Red
<wxl> most problems are answered there
<wxl> we also have many ppc users on the mailing list, so i would post a message there
<wxl> in general i have found graphics to be the biggest issue with ppc. they almost never work out of the box
<wxl> basically distros have had to make compromises for older hardware when it comes to supporting newer hardware
<wxl> e.g. not a good idea to make the graphics downgraded for everyone just to suport a few people using old hardware
<wxl> similarly google chrome recently announced they'll be dropping support for 32-bit linux!
<`Red> I don't want to spend time trying to find a resolution by reading the FAQ quite yet. I will try to find another distro that might work.
<wxl> `Red: your only hope with that is a distro that is meant to work out of the box. i would expect mintppc to be that. if it fails, you probably have little hope
<wxl> `Red: even netbsd which is meant to run on practically everything has a very long extensive installation guide for ppc
<bioterror> NetBSD mentioned :D
<wxl> `Red: the other thing to consider is that ppc machines are very different, down to some of them acting entirely different in their boot firmware
<wxl> `Red: so a *detailed* post to the mailing list is probably the one option that will expedite things for you
<wxl> note the emphasis on detailed
<wxl> get very specific information on the processor you use and the pci ids on the graphics
<wxl> figure out what openfirmware version you're using
<`Red> Ok, can you link me to this place?
<wxl> `Red: you can join the mailing list by sending any sort of email to lubuntu-users-join@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> `Red: then send your actual message to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<`Red> Can the body of the email include all the details of my problem, along with specifications of the G5
<`Red> ok
<wxl> `Red: if you don't join first it's likely you won't receive youre replies if someone replies to just the list which is quite possible
<wxl> `Red: the first message (to join) should be blank. the second one can be as detailed as you like
<wxl> `Red: just don't send images. i don't remember what the limit on messages was but it's fairly restrictive for anything that's not text
<`Red> Ok, do i have to wait to be accepted to the group, or can I start an email after the blank one?
<wxl> `Red: you'll be automatically added to the list and you'll get a message confirming this when you are. after that, you're free to send a message
<wxl> `Red: just don't forget it's lubuntu-users-join to join but send messages to lubuntu-users
<`Red> Ok. Maybe I should try MorphOS first?
<wxl> `Red: ubuntu is participating in google code-in this year and i have tasks to create by the end of the day so i'm going to head out
<`Red> ok seeyo
<wxl> `Red: i have no familiarity with morphos, but everything's worth a shot. if it doesn't "just work" you'll have more support from the ubuntu community, especially within lubuntu
<`Red> ok thanks for your help.
<`Red> im trying to install gentoo
<Lokie> I have configured xfce power manager and light-locker. Regardless screen won't switch off but stay black (active but black / blank) also suspend doesn't kick in
<Lokie> any ideas?
<eperzhand> Hello, guys! Please, help me - I'm completely stucked how to startup gnome-keyring-daemon in Lubuntu correctly...
<eperzhand> I've added lines to /etc/pam.d/login and passwd - but no luck
<anarkhos> Lokie, I recall having similar problems, I think I never fixed it.
<eperzhand> : /
<anarkhos> eperzhand, Version?
<Lokie> that's great to here anarkhos :/
<Lokie> did you switch to another distro or just "live with it" ?
<anarkhos> Haha. It's maybe one and half a year ago, however, Lokie, so there should be more possibilities now.
<anarkhos> I'm all over the Linux place. I'm a little familiar with various distros, but not an expert on any one particular.
<anarkhos> Lokie, You too, what version?
<anarkhos> eperzhand, I wonder whether what I just came across could be useful to you...
<anarkhos> eperzhand, http://denilson.sa.nom.br/blog/2015-05-14/gnome-keyring-on-lubuntu-15-04/
<eperzhand> anarkhos: thank you!
<eperzhand> I've readed it already
<eperzhand> but he tries to turn off keyring
<anarkhos> Yes, but there are some details, I thought perhaps he mentioned initiating it as well.
<eperzhand> The problem is that they are changing initiating process from version to version
<anarkhos> Ok.
<anarkhos> eperzhand, "<eperzhand> I've added lines to /etc/pam.d/login and passwd" - You tried to automate the process?
<anarkhos> How about trying manually first?
<Lokie> anarkhos ubuntu 15.10 with lubuntu-desktop
<anarkhos> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32646/how-to-start-the-keyring-daemon-after-a-gnome-shell-crash
<anarkhos> This is in the context of Linux Mint, but...
<anarkhos> Not sure how much difference there is.
<anarkhos> eperzhand, Exactly what did you add to /etc/pam.d/login?
<anarkhos> Lokie, "http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/suspend"
<anarkhos> sorry
<anarkhos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/suspend
<anarkhos> "Computer does not suspend until network cable is disconnected"?
<anarkhos> Lokie, "[SOLVED] I figured it out     What I didn't know was that xfce4-power-manager is a dialog menu. So I opened it's dialog menu and enabled all the necessary options and it was everything I was looking and it works." --- I assume this is to simple an explanation in your case
<anarkhos> From http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=36125
<anarkhos> Lokie, " Regardless screen won't switch off but stay black (active but black / blank)" - Exactly what did you click?
<anarkhos> "This morning I installed Nvidia drivers and didn't like the look. Purged all Nvidia stuff. Did a reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libdrm2 libdrm-nouveau2 xserver-xorg-core       Rebooted and now nouveau is back and things look fine. I am using a screen saver that isn't a blank screen. So far no blank screen lock up."   http://www.linux.org/threads/screen-goes-black-but-computer-not-off.6190/
<eperzhand> anarkhos: midori behaves very strangely
<eperzhand> it depends on gnome-keyring
<eperzhand> but the idea is nice
<eperzhand> first try to play with it manually to completely see the problem
<eperzhand> thank you, anarkhos - i'll check it
<eperzhand> where are you from?
<anarkhos> Norway. What did you put in the pam.d file?
<eperzhand> # session optional pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start
<eperzhand> but I'm commenting them out
<eperzhand> looks like the XDG has some standard way to autostart apps through etc/xdg/autostart dis
<eperzhand> X D G
<eperzhand> the worst part of IRC is that the history is lost
<anarkhos> What is the result of your current approach, eperzhand? Any messages? Also, what are you expecting?
<eperzhand> The problem is that midori depends on gnome-keyring
<eperzhand> if you try to open self-signed site it gives you Error granting trust: Couldn't find a place to store the pinned certificate
<eperzhand> pkcs11:library-description=PKCS%2311%20Kit%20Trust%20Module
<eperzhand> I've found the fix in Midori FAQ - but it doesn't work in Lubuntu
<anarkhos> Hm, ok.
<eperzhand> it looks like that there are lot of users suffers from the same
<eperzhand> but they just moved to another browsers or distros
<eperzhand> anarkhos, are you a programmer?
<eperzhand> may you send me the link to similiar Linx Mint problem?
<eperzhand> I've rebooted during changing config files, so lost the history
<Lokie> anarkhos thx, will check the links in a sec
<Lokie> it's not that it suspends and wakes up
<Lokie> it doesn't suspend at all
<anarkhos> eperzhand, No, although I'm moderately familiar with BASIC.
<Lokie> also I have configured xfce
<eperzhand> anarkhos, please wait a second - i need to reboot again
<Guest2> 14.04.3 I think lubuntu updates make it use more and more disk space. I is now use 7.2GB of 8GB. What id the disk is be full and i can not run more updates ?
<anarkhos> Guest2, Yeah, better think about this issue when partitioning.
<anarkhos> Guest2, Also, maybe you could manually delete something.
#lubuntu 2016-12-05
<guest-1> command s/remove is not working.
<LuMint> teward: have some :)
<LuMint> i'll have some tea
<LuMint> guest-1: it's not a bash command.
<LuMint> guest-1: dpkg -l linux
<guest-1> sudo s/remove ?
<LuMint> sorry, dpkg -l linux*
<guest-1> I see now it is the disk space. I need to free more space.
<LuMint> u do
<LuMint> delete old kernels and kernel headers and stuff you don't use anymore.
<LuMint> but not all kernels, leave at least two working kernels
<LuMint> kernels have linux-image in their names.
<guest-1> So i type in this in terminal ?  dpkg -l linux*
<teward> guest-1: yes
<guest-1> Something happens.. much text rolling up.
<guest-1> what now, look for updates again ? run the updates ? It is also say i have a broken package.
<LuMint> you sure you ran "dpkg -l linux*"?
<guest-1> yes, but i am not sure it works properly.
<LuMint> guest-1: now you delete the kernels you don't need anymore. then you solve your dependency issue with aptitude
<LuMint> guest-1: okay, then dpkg -l linux* | nc termbin.com 9999
<guest-1> I write all this in terminal  ?   dpkg -l linux* | nc termbin.com 9999
<guest-1> I have done it.
<LuMint> link please
<guest-1> http://termbin.com/q8sw
<guest-1> Reinstall required ?
<guest-1> Maybe on this computer i shud install and loder version of lubuntu where it is no updates anymore. that way i dont get any problem with the disk space.
<guest-1> *older
<guest-1> anyone here ?
<guest-1> Lumint: what is the link tells you about my installation ?
<LuMint> guest-1: where does it say you have broken packages?
<LuMint> OMG
<LuMint> guest-1: leave two kernels delete the rest
<guest-1> I try to run the package manager and fix broken packages. Then when i applay it tells me about broken package(s).
<LuMint> that is "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-4.2.0-36-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-36"
<LuMint> you should change TWO WORKING KERNELS THAT WORK FOR YOU
<LuMint> and PURGE THE REST
<guest-1> Why is it chnage kernel anyway in the updates ? it is needed to renew the kernel all the time ?
<LuMint> because there are kernel updates. yes it is.
<LuMint> but you don't keep them all
<guest-1> What if i instal for example lubuntu 13.10 ? I will keep my disk space because there is no updates.
<guest-1> Will i get a new firfox when i install the first time ?
<guest-1> this is to complicated. I had a simular problem last year.
<teward> guest-1: 13.10 is ancient and unsupported
<teward> by anyone
<teward> you won't get a "new" firefox.
<guest-1> Some versions have a new firefox i remember. and then no updates.
<guest-1> I think 8GB will be full with time. after many updates i will get this problem over and over again.
<LuMint> what did I say you should do?
<guest-1> remove old kernels.
<guest-1> How can i past in terminal ?
<guest-1> paste
<LuMint> ctrl+insert
<LuMint> do that with other old kernels YOU DONT USE
<LuMint> not just with -36
<guest-1> nothing happens with ctrl+insert
<guest-1> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-4.2.0-36-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-36
<guest-1> I try to insert this.
<guest-1> the terminal is frozen.
<LuMint> guest-1: after you're done do the  uname -a and see what kernel ur using. Purge the rest. Hope you'll figure it out.
<LuMint> feel free to leave some two random kernels just in fucking case
<LuMint> e.g. in case you change your hardware
<guest-1> my name and -a ? it is not working.
<guest-1> But the menu say 4.4.0-51
<guest-1> the system information
<guest-1> my name and -a .. coomand not found.
<fishcooker> for some reason i can't access the NetworkManager ... even i do restart it won't work eg: scan the wifi... even i lost the NetworkManager
<guest-1> I am back.
<guest-1> the package system is broken.
<fishcooker> how to force show lxpanel?
<lapion> lynorian, I solved my problem by reinstalling network-manager dpkg -P --force-all (et-al)
<JesseH2> So, I just used my lubuntu 16.04 usb to upgrade to 16.04 from 15.10, and my second monitor keeps flashing to a black screen and then coming back, sometimes when I start typing on it or moving the cursor. I have no idea what details to provide to give you guys a better sense of the issue, however. Where can I start.
<JesseH2> -.+?
<LuMint> teward: hi
<LuMint> teward: how did the yesterday's story of guest-1 end? :)
#lubuntu 2016-12-06
<SwiftOnCrypto> Hello all!
<SwiftOnCrypto> Fast question
<SwiftOnCrypto> does lubuntu support Hyperthreading ?
<taiebot> Hi all, I am on lubuntu 16.10 and i have a problem after resume from suspend. I can see wifi getting reconnected and i have a connection. However i am unable to connect . I have to paste this command after every resume sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service
<taiebot> How could i debug this?
<newbie143> Hello, I'm new to lubuntu. Liking it so far but I'm having trouble installing Libre Office. Could someone possibly walk me through the steps of what I need to enter in the LXTerminal please?
<taiebot> newbie143 type: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome
<thhgfdjhfj> I installed 14.04.5 and now it is starts in a black window / terminal. It have not happens before.
<thhgfdjhfj> 15.10 is not create swap file and 16.04 is not work on my computer. So many problems.
<thhgfdjhfj> There must be a linux i can use.
<lynorian> thhgfdjhfj, 14.04.5 uses same kernel and X stack as 16.04 so if 16.04 does not work I would not try 16.04
<lynorian> Does 16.10 work
<lynorian> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<thhgfdjhfj> I have used 14.04 for a long time. But after i put 14.04.5 on the usb stick it starts in terminal. (user login and password)
<lynorian> thhgfdjhfj, well you can use the 14.04 kernel that still gets security backports
<lynorian> 14.04.5 would have the same problems as 16.04
<thhgfdjhfj> Is 15.04 not avable anymore ? I dont care about updates so long i have something i can use.
<thhgfdjhfj> I have aspire one 110 8GB disk. What is recommended to use on it ?
<lynorian> no 15.04 is not avaible any more
<lynorian> You can still use 14.04 support as it is an lts
<lynorian> or do you still have problems with 16.10?
<thhgfdjhfj> I am not sure about 16:10 but 16.04 will not start after installation.
<thhgfdjhfj> I cud try 16:10. but i only have 512MB ram i tought it can be little small.
<thhgfdjhfj> 14.04.5 is newer then 14.04.4 it shud fix problems not create them.
<lynorian> Well 14.04.5 is the hardware enablement stack for running machines supported by the 16.04 kernel and graphics stack on top of 14.04
<lynorian> and has all bug relaease this might be a graphics error with the particular kernel 16.04 uses
<thhgfdjhfj> It was working for some days ago when it updates to 14.04.5 it self.
<thhgfdjhfj> And my disk meet the reqirements but after all updates it become to small.
<genii> What is minimum CPU requirement ? P2/P3 ?
#lubuntu 2016-12-07
<feuerous> Hi
<feuerous> I'm noticing some screen tearing while booted from the live environment
<feuerous> Does this also happen on an installed system?
<Hack5190> Anyone willing to assist / troubleshoot an install of Lubuntu on an Apple PowerPC - G5?
#lubuntu 2016-12-08
<iresf> does lubuntu 16.04 support fglrx  ?
<plshelp> hey is there a major difference between 14.04.5 and 14.04
<xangua> 1:11 PM <xangua> Trying to set up an old Celeron xeon laptop with my 16.04, can't change the freq scaling (performance) to ondemand or conservative even when it says it's supported: pastebin.com/E3X7Wa0K
<LuMint> xangua: tried asking on #ubuntu? there's more people to help you if nobody's able to do so here.
<LuMint> it doesn't seem lxde related to me
<lynorian_> xangua: I do not know that much abuot power management sorry
<xangua> Yeah, it worked back in 2008
<LuMint> xangua: why don't you try #ubuntu guys
<LuMint> or askubuntu and if even that fails - #debian
<LuMint> wouldn't take much time, really
<EightBit> Just saw something interesting.  A little flash drive with lubuntu installed called xtra pc
#lubuntu 2016-12-09
<EightBit> They skinned it all like it was theirs, and the only two mentions to Lubuntu are incidentally with a screenshot of the ToS and an email address you write to if you wan he source code.
<LuMint> EightBit: is it lubuntu or just ubuntu with lxde installed?
<EightBit> It's straight up Lubuntu
<LuMint> how can you tell that?
<EightBit> https://static1.squarespace.com/static/56306979e4b052b6d2eea4c0/t/56db0001f699bb4be0ff9681/1457192963259/xtrapcquickstart-after03032016-edition1.pdf
<EightBit> Sorry for the link
<LuMint> well, I guess it's nice that someone acknowledges it has market potential
<EightBit> One of the screenshots is the window asking if you wan access to lubuntu restricted distro
<LuMint> someone from #lubuntu-devel could probably sue them :)
<wxl> it's ultimately a question for canonical
<wxl> it's their copyright
<EightBit> that's true
<wxl> s/copyright/trademark/
<EightBit> From their youtube channel they
<EightBit> 're really pushing it for churches, schools, and homeschoolers.
<Kamilion> EightBit: http://files.sllabs.com/files/long-term/downloads/isos/Xtra-PC-1.0-i386.iso
<Kamilion> have a copy to mess with
<Kamilion> i 'bought' it when it came out to study it.
<Kamilion> since it's all GPL; I feel no stress redistributing it when they will not.
<Kamilion> not only is it 'straight up lubuntu', it's also 32bit-only.
<Kamilion> includes a bunch of non-foss but still 'free' packages/package installers bundled with it (including a license-patched minecraft launcher, Mojang/Microsoft probably would be less happy with them than y'all)
<Kamilion> no idea if it's even been updated since it's 1.0 release in march 2015.
<EightBit> Whuf
<EightBit> Thanks for that
<wxl> anyone have any idea on libkgeomap?
<wxl> oops wrong channel :/
<EightBit> It'd be fun to see Microsoft go after them for that
<EightBit> But I don't get the whole legal chasing vibe from Microsoft. Much less than Hollywood.
<Kamilion> well, canonical and microsoft worked together to get the ubuntu userspace working on their linux kernel subsystem; so I wouldn't be suprised if microsoft wanted to be a 'friend' of linux
<EightBit> Don't trust the moves of the microsoft
<EightBit> They intend to embrace, extend, then extinguish
<Kamilion> and big companies love their legal department; whereas I subscribe to the foss view of many hands make light work, or the chinese view of gongkai IP sharing
<EightBit> Oh sure, but I don't think that microsoft wields their legal hammer as much as they could.
<Kamilion> https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?tag=gongkai  /  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY
<Kamilion> the video really drives the point home on how much they rely on their acquaintances; watching them repair Bunnie's phone was magic.
<EightBit> I only wish their datasheets were a little more open...
<Kamilion> one dude has a hotwire workstation to remove the cracked glass from the LCD; another had a vacuum chamber to drive the bubbles out... changed hands like five times as favors were asked
<Kamilion> well, that's the thing, they tend to work face to face and when they run into an issue, they'll just grab the guy who last hacked on it
<Kamilion> so the datasheets are more like marketing propaganda than actual specs sometimes
<Kamilion> *chuckles*
<EightBit> True.
<Kamilion> but there's currently a cultural issue in china where nobody wants to make shared improvements
<Kamilion> which explains their 'trouble' with open source
<Kamilion> ADVChina had a nice little story about an apartment building with an elevator. The bulb in the elevator had burnt out, so the residents squabbled for six years on who changes the light bulb. Nobody has so far. (so his story went)
 * lynorian_ wonders how long ago this went off topic of lubuntu support
<Kamilion> 16 minutes and about 25 lines.
<EightBit>  'bout 18 minutes ago
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * Kamilion shrugs. Traffic tends to attract other support questions when people are 'around', but I'll shut my yap again.
<krytarik> And well, I'm just pointing out the other venue.
<Afdal> Real curious what the influence DEFT Linux was on Lubuntu
<Afdal> or the other way around
<Afdal> "Rebasing, substantial code flow, project overtaking"
<Afdal> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/UbuntuFamilyTree1210.svg
 * tsimonq2 throws https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2345779 at anybody around that's looking to help with support
<thatOtherGuy_> Hi all. Is it possible to remove the English locales other than en_US.utf8 and prevent them from being regenerated? I don't need en_AG, en_AU, en_BW, etc. etc. on my machine.
<guigui> hi
<Guest49058> Hello guys
<Guest49058> is there anyone here ?
<tsimonq2> .or
<tsimonq2> Whoops
<Anxhelo> hello
<wxl> hey
<Anxhelo> how is it going everything ok?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> Yep, you? :)
<Anxhelo> fine
<Anxhelo> just strugling with something
<Anxhelo> :P
<Anxhelo> kinda hard when you switch from windows
<tsimonq2> Anxhelo: Sure what's up?
<tsimonq2> Yeah there's a learning curve... :P
<Anxhelo> just having some problems ,
<Anxhelo> the first one it is with the  os
<Anxhelo> 64 or 32
<tsimonq2> Anxhelo: How old is your computer?
<Anxhelo> hmm it supports 64 bit
<Anxhelo> 4 gb ram intel gma 4500 and intel processor 2.2 ghz single core
<Anxhelo> Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 925 @ 2.30GHz
<tsimonq2> Ok, so if you weren't aware, amd64 = 64 bit and i386 = 32 bit
<wxl> if your computer supports it, go 64
<Anxhelo> but isnt there any problem with 64 bit applications,?
<wxl> heck no
<wxl> at this point you're more likely to run into issues because of things beingf 64 bit only
<Anxhelo> on different forums i have heard that you need to install some extra files in order to open 32 bit app on 64 bit os
<wxl> haven't really had that problem
<tsimonq2> Anxhelo: Well that's a thing, yes, but it's really rare that you would need to do that.
<tsimonq2> I think WINE is an example?
<wxl> oh wine
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> but you ALWAYS have to install extra stuff with wine
<wxl> win'e no fun
<Anxhelo> well yeap , since old graphics cant open new games so
<Anxhelo> :P
<Anxhelo> well just gonna download 64 bit and install it
<Anxhelo> and 1 last question , dont want to take a lot of your time
<wxl> take as much time as you like
<wxl> we'll just go away if it gets to be too much XD
<Anxhelo> it is about the boot up time of the system , it takes something like 50-1 min
 * wxl is just kidding
<Anxhelo> :P
<tsimonq2> Well I literally have all night XD
<tsimonq2> Anxhelo: Oh? Under Windows or Lubuntu?
<Anxhelo> on lubuntu 32 bit takes something like 50sec to 1 min
<Anxhelo> to boot up into screen , after that it is everything ok
<Anxhelo> smoth
<genii> Used to be you could add a one-time boot option of: profile     and it would parallelize all the stuff it could, but not sure if that works anymore. It will be even longer for that one time while it works on doing that, but subsequent boots might be marginally faster
<genii> ...and then I noticed he left while I was typing....
<wxl> fwiw it DOES seem that since systemd things have been a bit slower at boot
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, systemd messed up DNS for me this week!
 * tsimonq2 piles everything onto systemd
#lubuntu 2016-12-10
<essai> hello guys
<dikiaap> Hello, how to add linespace in lxterminal? like in urxvt
<Anxhelo> well hello again guys
#lubuntu 2016-12-11
<Anxhelo> hmm guys i have 1 question . I downloaded 64 bit os lubuntu and installed , now should i also install multiarch in order to run 32 bit applications ? or is involved into lubuntu on its own
<Kingidk287> Hello
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> howdy
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I am having an issue running an itch.io game on lubuntu 16.04
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> 64-bit
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> when I try to run 3Dnes on it, it wont run properly
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> when closing it, it says killed by signal SIGSEGV
<jojo8000> hello
<jojo8000> is there anybody here ?
<DragonFlare> Just installed lubuntu and found this channel. Hi
<Felix11> Hello, I'm trying to watch netflix in Lubuntu.
<Felix11> And it's not being nice, and I found pipelight which promises to fix it, but the install commands are not working.
<Shawn|4650M> hi
<Shawn|4650M> does anyone here know how to diagnose the internals of intel video graphics performance on lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2017-12-04
<ibmr50e> guuuys
<ibmr50e> im trying lubuntu 18.04 and it tells me to login!
<ibmr50e> save me tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ibmr50e, Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ibmr50e, Which?
<ibmr50e> 18.04 next downloaded today
<ibmr50e> and theres login prompt
<ibmr50e> after going off live cd
<ibmr50e> do i have to install to try it out?
<tsimonq2> nope
<TaZeR> where do you download 18.04 from?
<Unit193> Not released yet.
<TaZeR> i used to have this ftp with all the development releases but i cant find them
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com is where the daily builds are kept.
<TaZeR> thanks
<Wabba> hi! picked up a kind of crap PC with 1.6ghz processor, will lubuntu work for this?
<tsimonq2> Wabba: There's only one way to find out ;)
<Wabba> what are the minimum requirements for it? I couldnt find them
<parhelia> could it be a AMD E-350?...
<tsimonq2> I'd say between 512 and 1024 MB of RAM
<Wabba> it is an Intel Celeron N3050
<Wabba> 4gb of ram
<parhelia> right... you want lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Right
<Wabba> that was my thoughts
<Wabba> thanks guys! I appreciate it
<yoot> hello guys I have installed lubuntu. It's great but wifi doesn't connect. what should I do?
<needzahelpPLZ> anyone on who can help me figure out how to make Xubuntu 16.04 LTS work with HDMI splitter? i have 2 computers connected one is running osx, which works no matter how many times i switch over, and the one running xubuntu says imediately no signal after i switch, also on the same computer if i run it with windows there is no such issue, so its definetely not hardware related, thx for any and all help in advance
<ibmr50e> Yo guys. I'm trying to test lxqt so I downloaded Lubuntu Next 18.04 x86 image and tried to run a Live CD, but everytime I'm asked for a login and a password and neither 'ubuntu' nor 'lubuntu' seem to work. Tested MD5 image and tried on two PCs.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ibmr50e, lubuntu-next
<yoot> Hello I've installed Lubuntu 17.10 I can't connect the internet. Why?
<hateball> yoot: after trying to connect, can you run "dmesg" ?
<hateball> see if it complains about something
<yoot> no nothing
<yoot> does lubuntu need drivers?
<yoot> It's a wifi problem. I can see my modem but can't connect.
<hateball> yoot: well depending on chipset you may need to install additional binary blobs
<yoot> I have MSI MEGABOOK M670
<hateball> yoot: if you run "ubuntu-drivers devices" is there anything listed there?
<hateball> yoot: you can usually find your wifi chipset with "lspci -k" or "lsusb" depending what bus it's connected to
<yoot> I'll try.
<ibmr50e> yo guys
<ibmr50e> i installed lxqt on top of lubuntu 17.10
<ibmr50e> and now i have many old lxde gtk apps
<ibmr50e> how do i remove them to avoid confusion?
<wxl> meaning e.g. lxpanel or meaning, e.g. abiword?
<ibmr50e> at least those lxpanel things ye
<ibmr50e> but abiword is replaced by juffed right?
<wxl> it could be considered an alternative
<wxl> but replacement is a bad word
<wxl> i mean for that matter lxpanel-qt is not a replacement of lxpanel
<wxl> which is why they can both exist
<ibmr50e> ye but i wont be using lxpanel now right cause of the switch
<ibmr50e> and now i have a mess when running apps from terminal or from menu start
<ibmr50e> cause theres pcman and pcmanqt you know what im sayin
<wxl> so you'd need to remove them one by one
<ibmr50e> wow
<ibmr50e> okay
<ibmr50e> so when you guys made lxqt you didnt use any old apps right
<ibmr50e> everything new
<wxl> you can try to remove lubuntu-core or lubuntu-desktop but there are other things that might cause you difficulty
<wxl> we don't make lxqt. lxqt does
<ibmr50e> ye ye
<ibmr50e> apt-get removing lubuntu core and desktop should be safe ?
<ibmr50e> can i apt-get remove lxde too?
<wxl> well actually come to think of it, that will just remove the indexes.
<wxl> yeah, you really should just go line by line through it all
<wxl> here's all the important metapackages for you to dig through:
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/lubuntu-core
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/lubuntu-gtk-core
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/lubuntu-gtk-desktop
<ibmr50e> thank you
<ibmr50e> do you remember leafpad alternative? wxl
<wxl> ibmr50e: as i'm sure you know, the lxqt version of lubuntu is not complete, mostly because of not having decided on the apps. you may want to look here http://phab.lubuntu.me/T14
<ibmr50e> kk imma take a look
<ibmr50e> wxl what does it mean when someone says about an app that it has 'active' upstream or 'dead' upstream or getting something to work with upstream?
<wxl> ibmr50e: lxde/qt is our major upstream. they do the development. (thus the comment we dont' make lxqt)
<wxl> ibmr50e: dead upstreams are software projects that appear to have no development happening
#lubuntu 2017-12-05
<abhi96> Hello
<abhi96> Which desktop environment is lighter in weight LXDE or XFCE?
<ibmr50e> hello everyone
<ibmr50e> I installed 18.04 next
<ibmr50e> and panel wasn't set up at all
<LioneLL> LXDE is lighter (openbox)
<abhi96> Thanks LioneLL
<zap0> teh updater is broken
<zap0> it keeps saying  i stopped it.
<zap0> how do i fix that?
<terfysgwr> Salut. When I installed Lubuntu, F11 in lxterminal (and most terminals, if I recall) would open fullscreen. Pressing F11 again would leave fullscreen. But now if I type F11 into any terminal, I get numbers like "3~"
<terfysgwr> I tried adding a keybind in lubuntu-rc.xml, "ToggleFullscreen". No effect (I tried openbox --reconfigure and reboot)
<terfysgwr> I can do fullscreen by selecting the option in the menu in lxterminal (right click on window title bar). But as far as I can tell, there is no way to leave fullscreen besides 'exit' in terminal
<terfysgwr> Anyone have experience with this? It's driving me mad
<yoot> Hey my wifi still doesn't connect. I can see my modem but can't connect it.
<ibmr50e> yo guys
<ibmr50e> now after switch to lxqt is there any software center for me?
<ibmr50e> cause default one in ubuntu is gnome-software right, is there qt equivalent?
<yoot> exit
<ibmr50e> what?
<hateball> ibmr50e: Muon is Qt but also depends on KDE Frameworks
<ibmr50e> oh I had it installed
<ibmr50e> cool thanks hateball
<ibmr50e> whats the default app to edit partitions qt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ibmr50e, KDE Partition Manager, but idk if it's installed by default
<yoot> I am having a problem to connect the internet.
<yoot> My lubuntu laptop sees my wifi but doesn't connect it.
<yoot> Help me please, what hat should I do?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @yoot, Try #ubuntu :)
<yoot> are you sure?
<yoot> is it the same?
<yoot> Hey I can't connect the wifi.
<wxl> what chip?
<yoot> Help me guys.
<wxl> s/guys/folks/ as we're not all male here
<yoot> english is not my native language sorry
<yoot> everyone use like that "guys, bro etc."
<wxl> not everyone
<wxl> anyways, need to know what chip you have if you want help
<yoot> how can I find out my chip model?
<yoot> I have MSI M670
<wxl> you can pastebin up the results of `lspci -nnk`
<yoot> laptop
<wxl> do not paste it here
<yoot> Hey can you say the command again?
<yoot> Ok I did it but where is it chipset model
<yoot> lspci -nnk
<yoot> Hello?
<wxl> did you run the command on your machine?
<wxl> and did you pastebin the results?
<yoot> Yes
<wxl> so where's the link to the pastebin?
<yoot> I can't because I can't connect to wifi
<yoot> And no ethernet cable
<wxl> well find the pci id in the form [xxxx:yyyy] (the first one) and let me know what it is, along with the kernel driver in use and kernel modules available
<wxl> or just use a usb or something and copy it to a machine with internet access
<ibmr50e> wxl you a girl?
<wxl> none of your business, ibmr50e :)
<ibmr50e> but you are walter lapczynski
<ibmr50e> it says so
<wxl> it could be lying
<ibmr50e> oh okay nvm then
<ibmr50e> but polish last name
<wxl> all poles are girls? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ibmr50e, wxl is an Apache Attack Helicopter
<wxl> actually, i'm not polish even.
<ibmr50e> polish roots?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's what he identifies as :P
<ibmr50e> hehehe tsimonq2 hot spurts
<wxl> my dad's polish
#lubuntu 2017-12-06
<teja> hi
<teja> i have installed lubuntu on my new lenovo laptop that came with freedos
<teja> bjt i a  not able to use the mouse
<royx117> hello room need help ! how to install skype on lubuntu 17.04
<royx117> new in linux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> web skype? old 4x they close
<royx117> i have tried web skype
<royx117> video is not working
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> write in tech support for Microsoft that would implement
<royx117> Bill hate linux
<royx117> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try wire.com
<Unit193> There's an electron app for amd64.
<royx117> i am not using amd64
<royx117> intel
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Bill went out of business
<royx117> one day linux will kich
<royx117> him out
<JohnDoe_71Rus> amd64 not only for AMD cpu. to all x64 cpu
<royx117> tried to install amd64 failed thats why installed intel
<TaZeR> damn lubuntu 18.04 is some badass stuff bro!
<TaZeR> lighting quick like a whip
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it is alfa
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bebe cool, wait rc
<ibmr50e> hello
<martinmch> If .xinitrc exists, lubuntu will read it when starting the X, right?
<ibmr50e> yes
<ibmr50e> how to see hidden files in ls?
<genii> -h
<ibmr50e> doesnt work
<genii> -a then
<ibmr50e> works, thanks
<genii> I forgot -h is human-readable when used with -l for long
<ibmr50e> hehe you forgetful
#lubuntu 2017-12-07
<veggie> helllo
<veggie> anyone alive ?
<veggie> I posted on the Lubuntu website about that LXQT thing,. I tried it and it is full of software.  It is too heavy ... I will have to look for another Linux Distro if LXDE is deleted from Lubuntu
<veggie> bye
<proj> is the fact that the tool bar widgets (e.g. wifi button) is unable to keep mouse focus a known problem and if so how does one fix it. Basically to join a wifi network for example, I have to click on the toolbar and then navigate the options with the keyboard otherwise it disappears.
<singe> I am having a problem displaying flash
<singe> why is flash disabled
<singe> is it risky
<singe> I dont get it
<TaZeR> maybe you just dont have the flashplugin installed?
<TaZeR> its third party so it doesnt come bundled with most distros
<singe> ok thanks
<ibmr50e> what lightweight PDF reader u guys recommend?
<TaZeR> ibmr50e: gpdfview
<ibmr50e> TaZeR: thx
<ibmr50e> TaZeR: how to install it??
<TaZeR> ibmr50e: sudo apt install qpdfview
<ibmr50e> you said G...
<TaZeR> my bad its qpdfview
<ibmr50e> reported
 * TaZeR sprints away
<MolnarMilan> hi
<MolnarMilan> anybody help me?
<MolnarMilan> https://ao2.it/en/blog/2014/09/10/prototyping-vocoder-gstreamer?page=1 im try this tutorial with non interactive carrier section but its not working on my lubuntu
<MolnarMilan> i wanna use non interactive carrier section on this tutorial on my lubuntu but its not working :/
<MolnarMilan> im gave error: module load failed and if im runing from terminal: segmentation fault
<MolnarMilan> https://pastebin.com/Ytr5AnnY this is my terminal output
#lubuntu 2017-12-08
<tommy999> Hi, i have a problem with ssh-add -c on lubuntu. If I add my ssh-key without the -c the ssh connection is established without problem If I use the -c option the ssh command returns following error: sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation
<tommy999> It seems the error stems from the fact that the modal asking me for permission cant be shown. Any ideas how I might resolve this problem?
<tommy999> Sorry, I found the solution. sudo apt-get install ssh-askpass
<ibmr50e-sylwek> you guys know kanye west?
<wxl> never heard of him. what's his distro of choice?
#lubuntu 2017-12-09
<TaZeR> i know wally west and iris west
<ineedlubuntu> which version of lubuntu should I download for an amd system?
<nmk_> hi is http://lubuntu.me/downloads/ lubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Desktop version features only command line interface?:D
<TaZeR> hmm thats the wrong website, and an old version - try http://lubuntu.net/
<TaZeR> ill admit porting lxde to qt was a genius move
<TaZeR> i dont think anyone saw that one coming, now its the premier desktop id say
<yoot> Hey my laptop does not connect to wifi. Can you help me? I can see my modem but can't connect it. Lubuntu 17.10
<yoot> I downloaded i386
<yoot> 32 bit version
<yoot> My computer has amd 64 athlon x2
<yoot> Hello anyone?
<wxl> use `lspci -nnk` to figure out which chip you have (give me the XXXX:YYYY PCI ID) and what kernel modules is being used and which are available
<yoot> Ok
<yoot> rt61pci
<yoot> wait no
<yoot> shpchp
<yoot> 10de:02fd
<yoot> If is it true
<wxl> which one's in use and which one is available?
<yoot> Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<yoot> Kernel modules: shpchp
<yoot> PCI Express Bridge
<yoot> My wifi is always trying to connect and always failing.
<yoot> It says disconnect you are offline now
<yoot> Are you still here?
<wxl> that's not your network card
<tsimonq2> pr
<tsimonq2> whoops
<yoot> Hello?
<yoot> I think my Linux adventure ends here
<wxl> you didn't understand my comment?
<yoot> There is so much lines trying to find it
<wxl> it's the networking interface
<wxl> lspci -nnk | grep -A 5 Network
<wxl> try that
<yoot> rt61pci
<yoot> Both
<wxl> what about the PCI ID? the first line returned
<yoot> in use and modules
<wxl> XXXX:YYYY
<wxl> the one you gave me was wrong
<yoot> 1814:0302
<wxl> 1s
<yoot> There is also 1462:b833
<wxl> you have two networking cards?
<yoot> No
<yoot> Subsystem
<wxl> oh yeah don't care about that
<yoot> Ok
<yoot> 1814:0302
<wxl> i'm researching
<wxl> so that's the right driver
<wxl> but i see something (admittedly old) saying that it doesn't work with amd64. you might try i386 and see if you still have the same problem
<yoot> My lubuntu iso is i386
<wxl> then i would expect it to Just Work™
<wxl> what exactly is the problem again?
<yoot> Always trying to connect but doesn't
<wxl> you can see your AP?
<yoot> I can see the networks there is no problem there
<yoot> Yes
<wxl> are you sure that you can access the AP normally just fine?
<yoot> Yes on my windows
<yoot> And Ubuntu and android
<wxl> here's what you can do: you can watch two log files and see what happens when you try to connect
<wxl> tail -f /var/log/{syslog,dmesg}
<wxl> then try
<wxl> you'll need to interpret what you see
<yoot> https://i.hizliresim.com/XEzGo7.jpg
<yoot> Here is the results
<wxl> the ssid not found is interesting
<wxl> that kind of suggests it can't find the ap
#lubuntu 2017-12-10
<Guest7041> Hello
<ibmr50e-sylwek> hello
<ibmr50e-sylwek> Guest7041,
<ibmr50e-sylwek> hey kanye
<tsimonq2> ?
<ibmr50e-sylwek> yo tsimonq2 mtpaint sucks
<ibmr50e-sylwek> remove it from lubuntu
<tsimonq2> ...?
<ibmr50e-sylwek> ?
<ibmr50e-sylwek> its not a good app bro
<ibmr50e-sylwek> inintuitive
<ibmr50e-sylwek> and lacks half of options
<ibmr50e-sylwek> and this sylpheed redirects me to japanese website
<tsimonq2> That's not my choice
<ibmr50e-sylwek> ye but you have something to say right in future releases
<tsimonq2> Right, but LXDE version has been in maintenance mode for a while.
<tsimonq2> We are looking to change very little.
<ibmr50e-sylwek> so like 19.10 it could be dropped entirely?
<tsimonq2> It all depends
<ibmr50e-sylwek> i tried lubuntu next but it didnt convince me
<ibmr50e-sylwek> there are more gtk apps
<wxl> ibmr50e-sylwek: what lightweight app should we replace it with?
<ibmr50e-sylwek> mtpaint? with pinta
<wxl> !info pinta
<ubottu> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (artful), package size 674 kB, installed size 2795 kB
<wxl> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-3 (artful), package size 528 kB, installed size 1798 kB
<wxl> it's about double the size
<wxl> not sure about memory usage. why don't you do some testing on memory/cpu usage and report back to the lubuntu-devel list?
<ibmr50e-sylwek> ye imma do that
<wxl> ewww mono depends boooooo
<wxl> i would like you to report how much space it takes up
<wxl> installed size doesn't consider all dependencies
<wxl> given the mono depends, i'm sure it will be massive
<tarun> quit
<Sauli> I update to 17.10 online but I can't install new programs
<Sauli> I need a magic command to solve this
<ibmr50e-sylwek> sudo apt upgrade!!
<Sauli> but I am not superuser in the version 17.10 ¡¡
<wxl> how do you know?
<Sauli> I enter in Gnome-software to install new software and says 'you are not superuser'
<wxl> and does `sudo apt upgrade` work?
<Sauli> yes, works it but I can't install new software
<wxl> so `sudo apt install pastebinit` for example does not work?
<Sauli> thank you I go to try ...
<craigbass76> Is there anything hinkey about booting Lubuntu to text mode? I tried changing the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT setting from "quiet splash" to "text" in /etc/default/grub, but still landed at a Lubuntu login screen after an update-grub and init 6
<tegin> try to open gnome-software by using sudo with 'sudo gnome-software' and see if you can install software that way as a workaround
<wxl> yeah well it's certainly a timesaver
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<Sauli> oh really works ¡¡¡ thank you very much my friends ¡¡¡
<tegin> craigbass76 try uncommenting the "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" line by removing the # before it.
<craigbass76> tegin: I actually just added that line (there wasn't one) and rebooted. Still no love.
<craigbass76> tegin: that was me leaving and coming -- forgot that I should be in irc on my laptop instead of the lubuntu box...
<craigbass76> I'm on 17.10, if that makes a difference
<craigbass76> And I could live with booting into GUI, but it's leaving the world of desktop and becoming just a headless web server
<craigbass76> I don't think I've ever done this on a systemd box before, last one used init
<tegin> I'm afraid i don't know much then, all i see is that you need to have a combination of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text" and uncommenting the GRUB_TERMINAL line.
<tegin> Apologies.
<craigbass76> tegin: no worries. Probably something numb we're both missing. :)
<tegin> ah, let me see...
<tegin> okay so below "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" there should be another line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX". Attempt to comment out the line that has DEFAULT in it and add the "text" part to the "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX" one, if that makes sense.
<craigbass76> tegin: Funny you should mention that... I've just done it. RUbbing my hands together and waiting for a reboot.
<tegin> I'm not sure if it makes a difference but the information i'm looking at specifically says to put the "text" part where it says "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"" and the part with DEFAULT in it is just commented out.
<craigbass76> Bah... I get all excited because I land at a text login, then after a few seconds get a mouse pointer. :(
<tegin> Bummer.
<tegin> Apologies again.
<craigbass76> I'll see if anything occurs to me while I'm cooking supper...
<tegin> Please take a look at the information provided here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<tegin> They mention something about making some changes to systemd after messing with the grub file.
<tegin> Seems like this is a required step for ubuntu 15.04 and later so this might be the missing step, hopefully!
#lubuntu 2018-12-03
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @saptech [<saptech> after updating to 18.10, when I boot I'm taking to this virtual keyboa …], After one update of Lubuntu 18.10 i also got this keyboard at login screen but some updates after it is gone
<onla> what program to open .rtf files?
<onla> hmm abiword ok
<leszek> onla: you could also install libreoffice writer for it
<onla> I have 2gb .rtf file
<onla> how can I examine it? Soon I am gonna plug it in here.. oh except that I forgot this is arch linux and not lubuntu sorry
<leszek> 2gb rtf?? WTF
<alish> Hi, I have lubuntu 18.04. recently I had fresh install (i needed to use windows for a while then I return back). I'm using openconnect for vpn. after using it for several hours, everything (especially things that interact with terminal) get freeze. when I try to restart system, it show trying to stop "avahi" but it can't. I've searched but hadn't find anything useful.
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> (Video, 71s)https://telegram.lubuntu.me/KR9WWvHU/file_5093.mp4
<jdx_> diogenes_ are the same person that visits #mageia ?
<diogenes_> jdx_, i've never visited #mageis
<diogenes_> mageia*
<jdx_> ok, thanks diogenes_
<diogenes_> no problem
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> i'd try it enabled first, but not sure], Hi! Enabling secure boot on bios will not block any kernel upgrade of my Lubuntu 18.10?
<lubot> <teward001> @JyotiGomes it can if the underlying drivers aren't signed.
<lubot> <teward001> unless you're installing drivers from random sources on, say, Windows, you probably don't *need* Secure Boot...
<lubot> <teward001> but it could cause kernel update problems if you have Secure Boot enabled and things go sideways
<wxl> @JyotiGomes why would it?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl because someone forgets to sign a driver :P
<wxl> but that would be a bug
<teward> yet it does happen sometimes lol
 * wxl shrugs
<apt-ghetto> are we speaking about upgrading from 18.10 to 19.04 or installing a newer kernel on the same major version?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> are we speaking about upgrading from 18.10 to 19.04 or installing a …], I am speaking about installing a newer kernel on the same major version, the Lubuntu 18.10. Today i had a upgrade to the 4.18.0-12 kernel and i did not know if was better to have the secure boot on bios enabled or not...
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I havo not dual boot, only Lubuntu 18.10
<apt-ghetto> do you have an UEFI installation?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> do you have an UEFI installation?], Yes, UEFI
<apt-ghetto> check it with `sudo efibootmgr -v`
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> check it with `sudo efibootmgr -v`], ok
<apt-ghetto> do you have installed a proprietary driver, say NVidia?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> sudo efibootmgr -v ... BootCurrent: 0000 ... Timeout: 0 seconds ... ... ... Boot2001* EFI USB Device        RC ... Boot3000* Internal Hard Disk or Solid State Disk        RC
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> not nvidea in my laptop, but my wife has a nvidia drive in her laptop (where is also installed Lubuntu 18.10...
<apt-ghetto> installing a newer kernel does not break your secure boot, because it is signed
<apt-ghetto> and installing a newer kernel does not change the driver, so in my opinion, you should not have problems with secure boot
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> and installing a newer kernel does not change the driver, so in my …], ok, thank you
<apt-ghetto> if you have problems, they are very likely not related to secure boot
<wxl> that's what i was trying to say in response to @teward001 .. if a driver isn't signed, that's a bug in the driver, not a problem with secure boot
<apt-ghetto> the only signed driver that i know is from nvidia
<apt-ghetto> and nvidia is, ehhhm nvidia
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> This appeared during the upgrade (sorry for being in Portuguese):
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x591) https://i.imgur.com/3M6IvDX.jpg
<apt-ghetto> that is totally unrelated to secure boot
<wxl> i assume you can read it and understand what it means XD
<wxl> if not, i can tell you (and i don't speak portugese)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I can not choose between the two options, I do not know if I should keep the existing package or replace it with the creator package
<wxl> then look at them
<lubot> <teward001> i'd view the idfferences, make a note about them yourself, then accept the package's version
<wxl> that's one of the options
<lubot> <teward001> then apply changes as you need to later
<lubot> <teward001> yep ^ that
<wxl> ^^ in general, that, because most often they're commends
<wxl> s/commends/comments/
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok, i can not make an informed decision but i will replace the package 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> my knowledge is very poor :-P
<wxl> just post it up here if you want us to help you
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> just post it up here if you want us to help you], Thanks a lot, you are the user's guardian angels.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> 😊
<wxl> we try XD
#lubuntu 2018-12-04
<mrSnok> hello, how to set up vpn gui lubuntu
<mrSnok> KVpnc ?
<jaggiJ> heloo o/
<wxl> howdy
<jaggiJ> I struggle most day to install lubuntu and I can make it only with unebootin, rufus and dd boot into interface with no installation options. It just start lubuntu into some kind of live interface where mouse and keyboard dont work at all.
<jaggiJ> while unetbootin installs ok , but there is problem with wifi . One time it is another its not.
<wxl> did you check the hashes, jaggiJ ?
<jaggiJ> yes
<wxl> did you check the media at boot?
<jaggiJ> one usb only , I am sure i start right. Now what I did : i  deleted all drives in gpart, make them new again. Reformatiing usb and once again i install using rufus there with checking for errors.
<jaggiJ> wxl:  check media at boot like how ?
<wxl> when you boot it, you get to a menu.. the menu with "start ubuntu".. and it has an option "check disc for defects"
<jaggiJ> I first  set up partitions with gparted. All is wiped out before and new primary 300 mb fat32 is made , and extended partition with logicals for  ext4 , home and swap
<wxl> on the installation media?
<jaggiJ> wxl:  yes I have that menu exactly when write usb with rufus
<wxl> jaggiJ: did you run the check?
<jaggiJ> i did, and it said it fouund file with one error, then reboot
<wxl> if you have an error then the media is not valid and will cause all sorts of problems
<wxl> personally, i'd use dd. rarely does it fail
<jaggiJ> i am now writing to other usb with checked option to check for errors
<jaggiJ> i used dd  made in lubuntu itself, now rufus with iso
<jaggiJ> i am now on windows, while i try install on laptop
<wxl> i'm not asking you to check for errors when writing
<wxl> thta's not necessarily going to produce the same test
<wxl> you need to boot, get to the menu, and run the test. if it fails, you need to write it again
<wxl> ..unless you didn't check the hashes, in which case, you might also have a download error
<jaggiJ> i did check hashes of my download images with sha256
<jaggiJ> i can double that though
<wxl> then you are having copy errors
<wxl> with dd, you shouldn't have any. it's the most reliable solution
<jaggiJ> i could have messed something up (likely), though now i have no linuxto redo it.
<jaggiJ> dd if=<your_iso> of=/dev/sdb
<jaggiJ> that syntax ?
<lynorian> jaggiJ: yes that is correct for if the usb drive is sdb
<jaggiJ> my problems with net are not lubuntu related but general linux, my debian installation couldnt detect wifi either. Most reliable detection i had when i run live after unetbootin
<lynorian> might have a problematic card
<lynorian> I would need lspci output to really help you more with that
<jaggiJ> now i gotta get a cable, or fix the one i did cut with scissors
<jaggiJ> if i can....
<jaggiJ> but that is weird, it always work on live version
<jaggiJ> and one time at least it worked on full install
<jaggiJ> trying again with another usb stick
<jaggiJ> 4 options, I recon to choose check disc for defects...
<jaggiJ> i remember when i had full install and i used log off it looged off to screen where i can choose user and password and was same issue, mouse worked but clicks no effects. keyboard dead. No errors found now rebooting
<jaggiJ> ooo neat, it does work now - usb stick then
<jaggiJ> awesome installer btw, i didnt find anywhere else option to test keyboard locale which is important
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/_images/keyboard.png Do you see the bottom row  where it says type to test keyboard?
<jaggiJ> yes i can type test it
<lynorian> or is this 18.04
<lynorian> do you mean autodetect?
<jaggiJ> 18.10
<jaggiJ> nah just possibility to type and test autodetected(or any else) keyboard
<jaggiJ> ahhh misunderstanding
<jaggiJ> i have no issues with it, i meant i couldnt find that option in other installators in past (other distros)
<jaggiJ> there is a room for improvement however in regard to installation progress, when i hit install now it is like it freeze and very long time passes before i see installation progress pop up usually always past 60%. At first time i was almost  hard restarting thinking something went wrong.
<lynorian> jaggiJ: I know I am not sure what to do about that
<jaggiJ> idk maybe some delay between isntallation start and user hits key install now , allowing installation popup to come
<jaggiJ> or some lightweight window popup that will run installation on few sec delay. key factor is to let user know installation started - not system freeze or endless loop./
<jaggiJ> if i only know C i coult help :)
<jaggiJ> ok installed, restarted , working and with net - great. 3 more distros to go.
#lubuntu 2018-12-05
<jaggiJ> I spend last days struggling to get linux installed and working properly, debian and lubuntu on one disc. It was worth it. Now I enjoy cute new desktop and speed. Apps are working nice, email, irc, multimedia. No problems with wifi more. I have impression its faster that my previous win 7 home sp1. I run it on 2009 msi laptop. Good work luntu team!
<diogenes_> yay
#lubuntu 2018-12-06
<lubot> MoabMoraes was added by: MoabMoraes
<mariojug> hello
<lubot> joeberetta was added by: teward001
<lubot> <teward001> @joeberetta *waves*
<lubot> <joeberetta> Boost.Python error in job "automirror". ... <class 'NameError'> ... name 'socket' is not defined ... Traceback: ... File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/automirror/main.py", line 157, in run ...  prefix = getmirror(country) ...  File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/automirror/main.py", line 115, in getmirr
<lubot> or ...  if isinstance(error.reason, socket.timeout):
<lubot> <joeberetta> (Photo, 800x319) https://i.imgur.com/37XTDDe.jpg
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Got this error in the end of installing
<lubot> <joeberetta> Yes
<wxl> and you checked the disc for defects at boot?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Yes. I googled. And found answer for error like this. Man wrote that problems with locale (country)
<lubot> <joeberetta> And now do not have any idea
<wxl> because i have never seen that specific issue ever
<lubot> <joeberetta> Me 2))
<wxl> it suggests something expected is missing
<wxl> and that makes me think it must be a download or copy error
<wxl> how did you check the installation media?
<lubot> <joeberetta> You mean checking for errors liveUsb?
<wxl> perhaps. tell me what you did
<lubot> <joeberetta> So downloaded iso.file and created liveUsb using Rufus
<wxl> that's not what you need to do
<wxl> so just to be sure: how did you check the hashes?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Via HashTab
<wxl> what is that?
<wxl> oh some windows garbage, ok
<wxl> so what was the hash value you got for the iso? and which one?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Yeah😅
<lubot> <joeberetta> c53e553cfc4db0f83f2ed48a55f3f1ac
<wxl> ok so that's the legitimate value for the amd64 iso, assuming that's what you downloaded
<lubot> <teward001> 18.04? 18.10?
<lubot> <teward001> because reasons :P
<lubot> <teward001> oh wait wxl is on it NEVERMIND
<lubot> <joeberetta> 18.10
<wxl> 18.10 because it's a calamares error
<wxl> go back to sleep XD
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: gdiaf.  you owe me coffee anyways.
<wxl> don't you know hellspawn can't die in fire?
<wxl> but yeah that might be a good way to roast some beans for you
<wxl> ANYWAYS
<wxl> joe go boot the iso and select the option "check disc for defects"
<lubot> <joeberetta> Ok
<lubot> <joeberetta> Check finished: no errors found ... Result of checking. As you told
<wxl> ok.. that's weird.
<wxl> can you try the install again? if it fails again, there's a log file in the calamares folder in ~/.cache
<lubot> <joeberetta> The problem is that I have just done it a second time.
<wxl> but if it failed you won't have the log file, so..........
<lubot> <joeberetta> Just a moment
<wxl> @joeberetta where are you located at?
<wxl> @joeberetta or maybe more appropriately where is your IP located at?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Aisa. Tomsk, Russia
<wxl> yeah that's probably the problem
<wxl> if you go to https://ipapi.co/json can you connect to it?
<lubot> <joeberetta> { "ip": "176.59.147.239", "city": "Novosibirsk", "region": "Novosibirsk Oblast", "region_code": "NVS", "country": "RU", "country_name": "Russia", "continent_code": "EU", "in_eu": false, "postal": "630000", "latitude": 55.0411, "longitude": 82.9344, "timezone": "Asia/Novosibirsk", "utc_offset": "+0700", "country_calling_code": "+7",
<lubot>  "currency": "RUB", "languages": "ru,tt,xal,cau,ady,kv,ce,tyv,cv,udm,tut,mns,bua,myv,mdf,chm,ba,inh,tut,kbd,krc,av,sah,nog", "asn": "AS41330", "org": "T2 Mobile LLC" }
<wxl> "yes" would have sufficied XD
<wxl> you're using a mobile connection?
<lubot> <joeberetta> At this moment yes
<lubot> <joeberetta> Sharing wifi from mobile
<wxl> was that what you were doing before?
<lubot> <joeberetta> No
<wxl> ok, what were you doing then?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Before used wifi
<wxl> and using your IP from that connection, can you connect to that same URL? a yes or no is all i need (you don't want to tell the world your longitude and latitude!)
<wxl> and that's also located in russia?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Yes
<lubot> <joeberetta> Russia
<wxl> yes to both questions?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Both
<wxl> ok
<wxl> in any case you had some sort of network issue trying to reach that url which we use to determine your location so we can select a nearby mirror
<wxl> to speed up downloads
<wxl> there's a bug in our error handling, which is why it blew up the way it did
<lubot> <joeberetta> Hmm
<wxl> luckily since this is python and not compiled code, you can actually tweak it in such a way to make it work regardless
<wxl> in yuor case, it will have no effect as we don't actually have a russian mirror
<lubot> <joeberetta> By the way. After rebooting system now trying to find bugs
<wxl> i'm surprised it installed the system at all
<lubot> <joeberetta> And everything is ok except "sudo apt -f install" command
<lubot> <joeberetta> @wxl [<wxl> i'm surprised it installed the system at all], Me too))
<wxl> why are you trying to -f ?
<lubot> <joeberetta> Yesterday I tried to install google chrome and got errors and after found the solution where in one of the steps i needed do that
<lubot> <joeberetta> But now. I'm trying to install here chtomium. So waiting for now. Will tell if will get any error
<wxl> in the event your installation is actually problematic, the way to fix the bug is to edit the automirror code before installing. the file is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/automirror/main.py. in the run() function, just remove the if/else statement and replace it with `prefix = ""` and everything will just work
<wxl> yeah well google chrome errors------- are probably things you should bring up with google XD
<wxl> that said, i've never had issues installing chrome
<lubot> <joeberetta> Now me 2. I think it was my mistake
<wxl> but they could certainly have requirements which don't keep lockstep with the available packages in ubuntu
<lubot> <joeberetta> @wxl [<wxl> in the event your installation is actually problematic, the way to fix the …], Do you suggest to reinstall lubuntu?
<wxl> if and only if there's a problem
<wxl> generally, no
<lubot> <joeberetta> Ok. At this time no problems. If will get them let you know
<lubot> <joeberetta> Thank you for help
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> if you have issues with chromium or other packages, we'd need to see the actual errors
<lubot> <joeberetta> Got it)
#lubuntu 2018-12-07
<sixpack> hey all hope all is well! I am wondering how to increase my wifi speed by changing to full duplex 100 instead of current 10 half... googled and found too many old bs solutions that dont work.. anyone have a tip?
<sixpack> tried this:  sudo ethtool -s wlo1 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<sixpack> I got; Cannot get current device settings: Operation not supported
<sixpack>   not setting speed
<sixpack>   not setting duplex
<sixpack>   not setting autoneg
<sixpack> lol looks like wifi doesnt do full duple
<sixpack> duplex
<xdruppi> why did this pop up while updating? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gvPKZzw2pp/
<xdruppi> should i uninstall cryptsetum-initramfs?
<xdruppi> cryptsetup-initramfs*
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you do not have encryption enabled, you cam uninstall it
<xdruppi> aptghetto: no i dont, so i guess i will...
<xdruppi> how do i know if a certain program depends on something? is there a way to show that up on the terminal? or if the program is actually a dependency
<xdruppi> apt show <name>?
<wxl> xdruppi: give me an example, including whether or not you have it installed
<teward> aaaand they /quit lol
#lubuntu 2018-12-08
<Kidman1670> hello
<qsic1551> Hi, what's the best way to remote desktop from Windows 10 to Lubuntu 18.10?
<apt-ghetto> PuTTy
<jaggiJ> qsic1551: real-vnc-viewer on host, real-vnc-server running on remote -  free and working access to desktop through cloud and also directly
<qsic1551> is there a way to use the Windows built in remote desktop?
<apt-ghetto> What is the goal of this "exercise"?
<qsic1551> I have a mini pc running Lubuntu, I want to play with nginx on it, I would like to run it without a monitor, keyboard or mouse
<apt-ghetto> For playing around, you should set up a virtual machine with Virtualbox or VmWare
<apt-ghetto> Then you should start with the right distribution, namely ubuntu server instead of lubuntu
<qsic1551> does ubuntu server have a gui desktop?
<apt-ghetto> of course the server does not have a gui
<apt-ghetto> if you need a server with gui, you should look at Windows server 2016
<qsic1551> I thought not, so all setup would be through SSH?
<apt-ghetto> yes, that is the normal way to do it
<qsic1551> OK, thanks for your advice, I will try Ubuntu Server in Virtualbox, thanks
<apt-ghetto> setting up a server consists of entering commands and editing files
<apt-ghetto> and for that, you do not need a gui
<apt-ghetto> and no gui means, more resources to use
<apt-ghetto> and less security problems
<qsic1551> would you say 18.04 LTS is the best one to go for?
<apt-ghetto> yes, 18.04 is good to start and will be supported until april 2023
<qsic1551> ok, thanks
<apt-ghetto> when you set up the vm, you should use NAT for the network card
<apt-ghetto> then you have to find out the ip address of your virtual machine
<qsic1551> Can you recommend any good website tutorials?
<apt-ghetto> For what exactly? nginx?
<qsic1551> yes, nginx on Ubuntu server...
<apt-ghetto> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-setup-the-nginx-web-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<apt-ghetto> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-18-04
<qsic1551> ok, I will give them a try, thanks for the help
<apt-ghetto> yes, learning by doing is the way to go
<lubot> Cardosaum was added by: Cardosaum
<lubot> <Cardosaum> Hello All!
<diogenes_> heelo
#lubuntu 2018-12-09
<JRTGuy> I'm trying to add an external software source via muon package manager but it refuses to save it. I choose to add new, paste the whole line for the PPA but it doesn't save it
<apt-ghetto> Hi JRTGuy
<apt-ghetto> This is a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1801439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801439 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Unable to add software sources via the software-properties-qt" [High,Triaged]
<apt-ghetto> It is tracked also on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T172
<JRTGuy> ahh bummer. Thanks for letting me know :-)
<JRTGuy> apt-ghetto: great nick too btw :-)
<apt-ghetto> thanks
<apt-ghetto> you can create a file with the source `echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic main" > ~/additional.list`
<apt-ghetto> and then copy it `sudo cp ~/additional.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/`
<apt-ghetto> replace the source between the double quotes and choose a good name for the file, ending with .list
<JRTGuy> I'm running the latest lubuntu release. I have an NVIDIA gt 730 GPU. There doesn't seem to be any 'additional drivers' to be seen. There isn't even a tab in software sources for ot
<JRTGuy>  What's the current recommendation for installing proprietary drivers?
<JRTGuy> After a bunch of searching I used 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'. That was frustrating. It's always been an easy few clicks in past releases.
<sappheiros> the PDF viewer won't open :(
<sappheiros> Icon theme "breeze-dark" not found.
<sappheiros> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<sappheiros> that's the error message in terminal ... i'll try searching online
<sappheiros> i'm executing apport-bug qpdfview now
<sappheiros> man ubuntu-bug opens the help page for apport-bug, so these are synonyms, right?
<lubot> mekschr was added by: mekschr
<lubot> <mekschr> How to set the resolution of lubuntu to 1366x768 (the recommended resolution for my monitor) if lubuntu and some other distros won't allow me to set the resolution to higher than 1024x768 :(
#lubuntu 2019-12-02
<guiverc> bibi_, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please ask it and someone will respond when/if they can
<kc2bez> LargePrime: It looks like you may be trying to install the eoan version of Palemoon on bionic. The version of libc6 is 2.30 in eoan and 2.27 in bionic.
<kc2bez> !info libc6 bionic
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.27-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2758 kB, installed size 11877 kB
<kc2bez> !info libc6 eoan
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.30-0ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 2661 kB, installed size 13272 kB
<kc2bez> lbuntoonewb: We should run through those commands one at a time. No need to make a script if they are not going to work.
<lbuntoonewb> so, do I ignore the first line and paste ther est?
<lbuntoonewb> #!/bin/sh
<lbuntoonewb> echo 349 > /sys/class/gpio/export
<lbuntoonewb> echo low >/sys/class/gpio/gpio349/direction
<lbuntoonewb> sleep 1
<lbuntoonewb> echo high >/sys/class/gpio/gpio349/direction
<kc2bez> You can't paste directly into the chat the bot will silence you. You have to use something like paste.ubuntu.com
<kc2bez> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kc2bez> try the echo 349 >/sys/class/gpio/export line in the terminal and see what happens
<lbuntoonewb> test
<kc2bez> You are back
<lbuntoonewb> regardless, testing the lines one by one doesn't work
<lbuntoonewb> I tried the script at the bottom of this page: https://www.reddit.com/r/Atomic_Pi/wiki/ubuntu
<lbuntoonewb> also tried the variant here: https://old.reddit.com/r/Atomic_Pi/comments/bssotr/mayfield_audio_drivers/
<kc2bez> what happens when you issue "sudo echo 349 >/sys/class/gpio/export" in the terminal
<lbuntoonewb> "permission denied"
<kc2bez> you typed sudo?
<lbuntoonewb> I went and looked in the file explorer, and there's a file there, but I can't figure out how to open it or read it
<lbuntoonewb> yes, that's the second thing I tried
<lbuntoonewb> if a command doesn't work, always try sudo
<kc2bez> Ok one line at a time though.
<lbuntoonewb> what is that command even supposed to do?
<lbuntoonewb> I also tried the chmod on the second link, and tried the commands again... and still permission denied
<kc2bez> According to the directions it should toggle the audio chip gpio pin low then high
<lbuntoonewb> echo isn't a command to do stuff though, it just prints to the command line
<kc2bez> the > symbol outputs that to a file
<lbuntoonewb> so we're trying to write a number to a random file? that doesn't make any sense
<kc2bez> something must be reading that file
<kc2bez> if you just do the "sudo echo 349 >/sys/class/gpio/export" part in the terminal what happens?
<kc2bez> If it works it shouldn't return anything
<lbuntoonewb> bash: /sys/class/gpio/export: Permission denied
<lbuntoonewb> just like I've told you 3 times already
<lbuntoonewb> I made a shell script and ran it and this is what I get: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m7nBSPRQs2/
<lbuntoonewb> I followed this guide: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-create-shell-scripts
<kc2bez> I think your script is probably ok but there is something missing in terms of a driver or whatnot. I would try reaching out on the atomic pi support. It looks like they put some extras in the image they promote.
<bibi_> Hi
<bibi_> GUYSSS
#lubuntu 2019-12-03
<atomicLUbuntu> I'm new to LUbuntu, and I need to mess around with a policy kit so that I can change my wifi adapter. I don't know how to use VIM, and on top of that it doesn't work (q does not quit). I can see the file I need to modify and open it in the GUI Featherpad, but can't save it because Featherpad was not opened with root privileges. The root account is
<atomicLUbuntu> disabled, and I need to add "atomicpi" to the list.  In Windows, I would right click and run as administrator.  In Linux, I can't do anything.  Yet again.
<atomicLUbuntu> I'm working off this thread I found: https://dlidirect.com/community/champ/forums/1778-atomic-pi-user-forum/topics/4873-root-password-is-absolutely-required
<atomicLUbuntu> are there any other text editors included with lubuntu, or just vim?
<guiverc> q is a command prompt for vi/vim; to enter command mode ensure you're not in data entry mode (ie. ESC) then : (enter command) then "q", usually just :q
<guiverc> from terminal you could `sudo featherpad /path/file` (ie. use `sudo` to elevate your privileges)
<atomicLUbuntu> ah, right.  Trying that now
<guiverc> I can't speak to GUI (open as admin); I learnt term back before there was 'windows'; VI was great because terms didn't yet have arrow keys... so commands are what i've been doing many many decades
<atomicLUbuntu> well, I got that part working, thanks!
<atomicLUbuntu> next problem.... when watching youtube, when it tries to to 1080p60 or 720p60 I lose video but audio keeps playing
<atomicLUbuntu> I have no idea where to start looking to fix that.  As you can see, I barely got the OS installed and I'm mroe of a Windows helicopter
<guiverc> can't help there sorry, if you're patient someone else may know..  I'd start with what video kernel module (driver) is being used & what alternatives exist (`sudo lshw -C video` or list-hardware class=video for what you're using now & hope for clues online maybe, but I don't know sorry)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> atomicLUbuntu: what are your system specs?
<lubot> <devikri> @atomicLUbuntu [<atomicLUbuntu> are there any other text editors included with lubuntu, or just …], nano
<bibi_> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<bibi_> Please contact with me
<kc2bez> bibi_: do you have a Lubuntu support question?
<kc2bez> !support | bibi_
<ubottu> bibi_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<kc2bez> also
<kc2bez> !offtopic
<ubottu> For discussion unrelated to Lubuntu support or development, please join the #lubuntu-offtopic channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic for Telegram.
<bibi_> Thank you
<bibi_> kc2bez: Please Help me with IRC Client program
<kc2bez> bibi_: which program are you using?
<bibi_> Quassel IRC
<bibi_> Who is the best IRC Program?
<kc2bez> Quassel works well. it is what I use.
<kc2bez> what do you need help with?
<bibi_> Firts of all, i want to connect with others IRC Servers
<bibi_> Can you send me some servers to login
<kc2bez> If you want to join another channel on the same network you are on (freenode) you can use the join button. If you want to join another network you can configure that in the settings under IRC networks.
<bibi_> I don't know the names of the channels
<bibi_> Can you recommend me some channels?
<kc2bez> Here is a list of the Ubuntu channels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bibi_> Thank you so much
<bibi_> I am new IRC user
<kc2bez> if you want a list of all the channels you can use /list and a search window comes up with all of the available channels on your network. You can filter the results in that search window to find whatever topic you are looking for.
<bibi_> Other IRC Commands?
<guiverc> try /help
<bibi_> Nothing appears with /help command
<kc2bez> Most of the commands are built in to the application so you don't necessarily need them but here is a wikipedia page that has a list https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<guiverc> It lists commands for me; it must be start of line, my client isn't quassel but I didn't think it was client specific sorry
<kc2bez> Our manual may also help you get started. You can find the quassel section here https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/2/2.1/2.1.3/Quassel_IRC.html
<kc2bez> it looks like /help works if you select the network in the left pane, it probably says ubuntu or freenode
<bibi_> Ok
<bibi_> I tried to set up Quassel on Windows, but i cant connect with IRC Core
<bibi_> I cant connect IRC Core with IRC Client
<kc2bez> bibi_: I have never tried Quassel on Windows so I can't help much there.
<kc2bez> You could try asking in #quassel
<bibi_> Ok
#lubuntu 2019-12-04
<Nerror> :-*
<Nerror> 8-)j
<Nerror> TEST
<Nerror> TEST2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tested
<lubot> <HMollerCl> approved
<bibi_> Guys, just one quick question. My pc has 2GB Ram and i use Lubuntu distro. Was my choise right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it depends mostly on what were your other options. Which lubuntu version btw?
<bibi_> The latest
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which is....?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 18.04? 19.10?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or other?
<bibi_> Can you suggest me another light distro?
<bibi_> 19.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I have not use other. For me lubuntu has a well balance between simple and light.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have a more than 10y old computer with core 2 duo running lubuntu w/o problems with 2gb ram. But I know I cannot open docens of browser tabs.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I put more ram (old ram is cheap this days in aliexpress form example) and I have really no problem.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> afaik lighter distros are more complex to setup and less support.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (lighter than lubuntu I mean)
<bibi_> Ok. I havent use the pop OS
<bibi_> Maybe is more light
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can make lubuntu lighter disabling some things also (qlipper, lxqt-runner, among other)
<bibi_> Will do it
<bibi___> I download the Quassel IRC on Android, but require account.. how can i create an account?
<genii> It requires connecting to another machine which is running Quassel Core
<bibi___> genii: Yes but i cant connect to the core
<genii> bibi___: Do you have a dedicated machine running on your network which is running quasselcore, ports forwarded to it for outside access, and an admin account set up on it?
<genii> ( admin quasselcore account, not a sysadmin account for the entire machine)
<bibi___> genii: I install the quassel core program, and ran it on the same computer that i ran the IRC Client
<genii> If you are able to connect to the core from that machine using the quassel client-only ( and not the monolithic quassel which has both in the same application) then you should be able to connect your Android quassel to it if it's on the same internal network. From there if you want to use it from other places you'll need to forward port 2424 on your router to the internal IP of the machine which runs the core
<bibi___> genii: Thank you so much for the very useful informations
<genii> Looks like he's been tinkering with his router now
<Prabha> I am running Lubuntu 19.10 and have three files in /var/crash (one for pcmanfm-qt, one for software properties and another one for gvfsd-dav). What would be a good place to report these?
#lubuntu 2019-12-05
<leslie> collective
<leslie> qh2PF1iPED5Fdlyc1n4jfw==
<lucaskampa> s
<lucaskampa> Ola senhores
<lucaskampa> Alguem consegue me mandar o souces.list do lubuntu??
<lubot> sergiobelli81 was added by: sergiobelli81
#lubuntu 2019-12-06
<name> Hi
<name> I need some help
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<name> Hi, jk i dont need help, i just wanted to talk
<name> Im in school rn and we are testing Lubunto
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *Lubuntu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> with a u at the end
#lubuntu 2019-12-08
<creepancake> Hello everybody, I'm looking for help with Lubuntu..anyone willing to?
<diogenes_> !ask | creepancake
<ubottu> creepancake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<creepancake> I recently installed lubuntu on a Asus E200HA netbook, everything works fine except for video and audio streaming, tried on firefox, chrome and chromium. Videos on youtube are laggy and without audio. On win 10 I did not have those problems so I excluded an hardware related issue. The netbook has an Intel Atom x5-Z8300 with integrated graphics and 2GB RAM. Thanks in advance
<guiverc> creepancake, what release of Lubuntu?
<creepancake> 18.04
<guiverc> 18.04, 18.04.1, 18.04.2, 18.04.3?
<guiverc> (I'm asking if you are using HWE or the later kernel & software stack which will contain later drivers esp. video..)
<creepancake> 18.04.3
<guiverc> creepancake, if you're near or on box; uname -r will say 4.15 is older ISOs were used; 5.0 if ...  :)
<creepancake> 5.0.0-37-generic
<guiverc> yep & thanks... thinking... If you `sudo lshw -C video`  (list hardware of class video) what is your video "driver=" listed as?
<creepancake> driver=i915
<guiverc> okay; written by intel so hopefully they know your intel card..  unless wrongly detected it shouldn't be reason for video I suspect...
<creepancake> I'm not sure of that, it comes with product: Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Configuration
<creepancake> looks pretty generic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have you tried streaming in vlc?
<guiverc> one link says "sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra" for chromium (https://askubuntu.com/questions/1095347/some-videos-have-sound-and-some-have-no-sound-on-ubuntu-18-04); but follow @HMollerCl's direction
<guiverc> (my last won't impact other browser you mention so unlikely it)
<creepancake> i'll try, thank you. @HMollerCl I didn't try vlc, honestly I'd like to access directly from browser, the other users in the family may have difficulties with vlc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Currently there is no hw acceleration in chromium, chrome nor Firefox in linux, but there is in vlc.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There is an experimental version of chromium with hw acceleration, but it's not stable
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If your CPU relies heavy on gpu for decoding, might be an issue
 * guiverc : Sorry I've found nothing else useful online
<creepancake> @guiverc thanks, installed the codecs in chromium but nothing happened. @HMollerCl i'll try both vlc and the unstable version of chromium, do you have a link for it?
<lubot> Prathamesh was added by: Prathamesh
<creepancake> vlc is also laggy and no audio
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Do you have audio on other things?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Will look experimental chromium
<creepancake> not anymore, yesterday played music on audacious with no problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've read that chromium snap (instead of apt) has hw acceleration by default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If you have apt chromium unistall it and install the snap onr
 * guiverc was thinking same thing (try snap),  if it's no better, I'd remove snap & return to deb version (snap will have some overhead, but will ensure latest software is being used)
<creepancake> ok i'm trying
<guiverc> creepancake, there is a snap of firefox, I haven't used it - but it maybe worth trying too (snapped by Mozilla) -- (I've no better ideas)
<sebastian_> hey
<sebastian_> what's up
